# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Rubim Profiles

## Rubim

It's okay if you want to copy/edit/repack some or all parts of my profile, you don't even have to put me in the credits.
Just share with the community  :Smile: 

*SVN*: http://pqr-profile-rubim.googlecode.com/svn/
*Changelog*: https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profile-rubim/source/list

Supported Classes:
Warrior
- Protection

Death Knight
- Frost (2H / DW)
- Blood

Monks
- Windwalker
- Brewmaster

Upcoming Classes:
Death Knight
- Unholy (imdasandman and Rubim)

Warrior
- Fury

Paladin
- Protection
- Retribution

----------


## Rubim

*Spell Queue System*

*How it works*
You type /rcast ID OF SPELL the bot willl save resources and use on the next GCD.

For example:
/rcast 46968

If you want it, you can macro it and put on any place on your action bar, sample macro:



```
#showtooltip Shockwave
/rcast 46968
```

*Deathknight [Rubim]* 
*Available Spells for Queue*


```
AntiMagicShell = 48707
ArmyoftheDead = 42650
BloodBoil = 48721
BloodPresence = 48263
BloodStrike = 45902
BloodTap = 45529
ChainsofIce = 45524
ControlUndead = 111673
DarkSimulacrum = 77606
DeathCoil = 47541
DeathGrip = 49576
DeathStrike = 49998
DeathSiphon = 108196
DeathandDecay = 43265
EmpowerRuneWeapon = 47568
FrostPresence = 48266
IceboundFortitude = 48792
IcyTouch = 45477
Lichborne = 49039
MindFreeze = 47528
Outbreak = 77575
PathofFrost = 3714
Pestilence = 50842
PlagueStrike = 45462
PlagueLeech = 123693
RaiseAlly = 61999
RaiseDead = 46584
RunicEmpowerment = 81229
Strangulate = 47476
UnholyBlight = 115989
UnholyPresence = 48265
WildMushroom = 113516
BoneShield = 49222
DancingRuneWeapon = 49028
DarkCommand = 56222

--BLOOD
HeartStrike = 55050
RuneStrike = 56815
RuneTap = 48982
SoulReaperBlood = 114866
VampiricBlood = 55233

--FROST
FrostStrike = 49143
HornofWinter = 57330
HowlingBlast = 49184
Obliterate = 49020
PillarofFrost = 51271
SoulReaperFrost = 130735

--UNHOLY
DarkTransformation = 63560
FesteringStrike = 85948
ScourgeStrike = 55090
SoulReaperUnholy = 130736
SummonGargoyle = 49206
UnholyFrenzy = 49016

Claw = 47468
GargoyleStrike = 51963
Gnaw = 47481
Huddle = 47484
Leap = 47482
```

_/rcast Death and Decay_


*What do you need:*
PQI_Interface: PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki
Nova_Data and Nova_Frame: https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...ct/trunk/Data/

*Features:*
Auto Rotation Change
This is automatic, bot will swap rotations according to your current spec.

----------


## Timekill

oh nice is the WW Monk current?

----------


## Rubim

> oh nice is the WW Monk current?


What did you mean by that?

Its based on the last simcraft priority list. (I remade my old thread, new name, new format, since it was misleading ppl)

----------


## Timekill

Oh ok thank you for the clarification, i will try it out

for some reason i thought it was not being updated

edit

ahha found it http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

in that post it says no longer updated but the op does change the list often


thanks again for posting your profiles, its fun checking them all out....and maybe even owning the dps meters

----------


## Rubim

> Oh ok thank you for the clarification, i will try it out
> 
> for some reason i thought it was not being updated
> 
> ahha found it http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)


He is kinda of right.

There's nothing to change until 5.2 hits.

----------


## js1974

> *SVN*: pqr-profile-rubim - Revision 13: /
> *Changelog*: https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profile-rubim/source/list
> 
> Supported Classes:
> Warrior
> - Protection
> 
> Death Knight
> - Frost (2H / DW)
> ...


haha when your thread vanished my my favorites I thought oh no he didn't quit  :Frown:  glad to see you just made a better thread for tracking what work you are doing and can't wait to give the Ret profile a spine that being said if you need any information on Ret it's been my main since TBC.

With that being the case I would also like to add some insight to Shaman profiles and things I would highly suggest leaving in the nova frame as configurable options.

Totemic Projection, I can't think of how often I use this but between snares, stuns and spirit link it has to be multiple times every raid.

----------


## imdasandman

Here are the 2 rcast macros for my manual unholy profile.

Festering Strike:
#showtooltip Festering Strike
/rcast 85948


Scourge Strike:
#showtooltip Scourge Strike
/rcast 55090

----------


## imdasandman

> haha when your thread vanished my my favorites I thought oh no he didn't quit  glad to see you just made a better thread for tracking what work you are doing and can't wait to give the Ret profile a spine that being said if you need any information on Ret it's been my main since TBC.
> 
> With that being the case I would also like to add some insight to Shaman profiles and things I would highly suggest leaving in the nova frame as configurable options.
> 
> Totemic Projection, I can't think of how often I use this but between snares, stuns and spirit link it has to be multiple times every raid.


I am working on enhance right now. It will have nova frame integrated plus all lvl 90 talents and I think what is it lvl 60 is the other dps talents will also all be implemented.

Totemic projection is actually simple all that needs to be checked since we are melee is our distance from totems and if we exceed preset distance will cast the spell. Now does totemic projection when clicked have an aoe circle where you select the place you want to drop it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Rubim

> I am working on enhance right now. It will have nova frame integrated plus all lvl 90 talents and I think what is it lvl 60 is the other dps talents will also all be implemented.
> 
> Totemic projection is actually simple all that needs to be checked since we are melee is our distance from totems and if we exceed preset distance will cast the spell. Now does totemic projection when clicked have an aoe circle where you select the place you want to drop it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm gonna remove Shaman Enhanced from my upcoming profiles, leaving everything that i have done to you. It's almost like simcraft, read your pms, if you need any help feel free to ask me.

----------


## lantus

I just did a svn check out for your profiles, and I notice that there's like two different brewmaster profiles, and three different windwalker ones, which one is the up to date one?

----------


## Rubim

> I just did a svn check out for your profiles, and I notice that there's like two different brewmaster profiles, and three different windwalker ones, which one is the up to date one?


To avoid more confusion, i made a subfolder on every profile called: Old Profiles.

----------


## Aegeus

Can't wait for the Retribution Paladin profile! Have some well deserved rep!

----------


## Enuma

> With that being the case I would also like to add some insight to Shaman profiles and things I would highly suggest leaving in the nova frame as configurable options.
> 
> Totemic Projection, I can't think of how often I use this but between snares, stuns and spirit link it has to be multiple times every raid.


Yes, i agree for Nova Frame, there was my extended post in previous thread about suggestions, which CD should be used when and which should stay manual.
Basically almost all talents are situational, few of them ca be used when you/party is < X% of HP and thats pretty much it.

I would like to point out that patch 5.2 is around the corner and, for enhance best t6 talent is changed, it will be "Elemental Blast" instead of current one, "Unleashed Fury." "Elemental Blast" will have a chance to give enhance shamans Agility increase too. So rotation will change a bit from current.

----------


## imdasandman

> Yes, i agree for Nova Frame, there was my extended post in previous thread about suggestions, which CD should be used when and which should stay manual.
> Basically almost all talents are situational, few of them ca be used when you/party is < X% of HP and thats pretty much it.
> 
> I would like to point out that patch 5.2 is around the corner and, for enhance best t6 talent is changed, it will be "Elemental Blast" instead of current one, "Unleashed Fury." "Elemental Blast" will have a chance to give enhance shamans Agility increase too. So rotation will change a bit from current.


Good thing about those 2 spells is they have short CDs so they are part of the normal rotation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## js1974

> I am working on enhance right now. It will have nova frame integrated plus all lvl 90 talents and I think what is it lvl 60 is the other dps talents will also all be implemented.
> 
> Totemic projection is actually simple all that needs to be checked since we are melee is our distance from totems and if we exceed preset distance will cast the spell. Now does totemic projection when clicked have an aoe circle where you select the place you want to drop it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I does have a targeting circle, I currently use



```

if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not UnitChannelInfo("player")and UnitAffectingCombat("player") and IsSpellKnown(108287) and select(2,GetSpellCooldown(108287)) < 2     thenCastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108287)))    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end    return trueend 


```

It works fine I was more so just suggesting adding it into the frame options of things to bind.

----------


## kuukuu

So you're not quitting work on monks after all? Gotta keep me updated on this stuff man :P Like send me a Skype message or something haha. I'll update your listings on the community thread if you're still working on them.

----------


## Rubim

> So you're not quitting work on monks after all? Gotta keep me updated on this stuff man :P Like send me a Skype message or something haha. I'll update your listings on the community thread if you're still working on them.


Leave it that way.

Monks will have way less features and updates, at least, if you try to compare then with my DK's.

----------


## Hordeglider

OMG, just thinking that I can play with Unholy DK again is making me hawt! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> OMG, just thinking that I can play with Unholy DK again is making me hawt!


You just miss Timmy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chumii

Hi Rubim,

i just downloaded your profiles cause i am looking for a nice prot warri profile with the nova framework. its working nice, but i have one problem with shield block and barrier. I tried to make /rcast macros for Shield Block, Shield Barrier and Shockwave, but only shockwave works.

these are my macros




> #showtooltip Shockwave
> /rcast Shockwave





> #showtooltip Shield Barrier
> /rcast Shield Barrier





> #showtooltip Shield Block
> /rcast Shield Block


i will try to describe whats happening, please excuse me, english is not my native language...

so, the shockwave macro works, like i said (well it spams "casting..." but i can live with that). Shield Block and Barrier both dont work, they only repeat the last chat message from shockwave.. so if I queued shockwave last, barrier and block write "Queue: Shockwave (46968)" in my chat. If I unqueued Shockwave, both write "Removed: Shockwave (46968)" every time i press the macro. (just tested /rcast shouts while writing this.. same happens with both shouts)

and it seems that it doesnt use shield block at all, which is very nice for fights like wind lord meljarak in hof.. just wanted to test your profiles and got ripped two times in lfr with ilvl 500 :(

maybe you could take a look at it? or is it possible to enable shield block by default? i think sheurons profile has a function like that..
and a bit off-topic: is it possible two safe hotkeys i changed in /nova ? i would like to change heroic leap and pause buttons, but on every relog, it goes back to standart settings.. (leap on left alt)

----------


## daveyboyuk

getting lua error on prot warrior when i start it , basicly it spams the error until i manually use commanding shout

----------


## Kinkeh

> getting lua error on prot warrior when i start it , basicly it spams the error until i manually use commanding shout


Always post the lua error, it may just seem like a bunch of junk but it's actually easy to find the root of the problem with it. Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! so you don't have to post the long code in the thread though :P.

----------


## Rubim

> Hi Rubim,
> 
> i just downloaded your profiles cause i am looking for a nice prot warri profile with the nova framework. its working nice, but i have one problem with shield block and barrier. I tried to make /rcast macros for Shield Block, Shield Barrier and Shockwave, but only shockwave works.
> 
> these are my macros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong macros.

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profil...ki/WarriorProt

As i said earlier:
/rcast ShieldBarrier

not

/rcast Shield Barrier

=

Post lua error.

----------


## Ronnotter

> these are my macros


Try /rcast ShieldBarrier and /rcast ShieldBlock

----------


## daveyboyuk

Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:702: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 02/21/13 20:21:59
Count: 54
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:702: in function `PQ_AuraInfo'
[string "if not PlayerCombat ..."]:33: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

here is the lua im getting from starting the prot warrior profile seems like its bug with shouts as when i use commanding shout it stops

----------


## tropical

Any PVP profiles for dk's being made anytmie soon?  :Smile:

----------


## spearfish

its also spamming this on windwalker profile as well



26x <string>:"-------------------------------------------...":695: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
<in C code>
<string>:"-------------------------------------------...":695: in function "PQ_AuraInfo"
<string>:"local SPELL = 115921 ...":19: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
i = 1
unit = nil
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 4
(for step) = 1
x = 1

----------


## Rubim

> its also spamming this on windwalker profile as well
> 
> 
> 
> 26x <string>:"-------------------------------------------...":695: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
> <in C code>
> <string>:"-------------------------------------------...":695: in function "PQ_AuraInfo"
> <string>:"local SPELL = 115921 ...":19: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> ...


Wierd, thats a problem with Legacy of Emperor.

New Unholy is UP.

Same system as my 2H Frost, no BloodTap support until i can find a fix for it.

----------


## tropical

is the new unholy profile for pvp or pve?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> is the new unholy profile for pvp or pve?


Rubims profiles are all for PvE, check here for PvP DK-profiles: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-mashups.html (Frost and Unholy DK PVP Mashups!!)

----------


## chumii

> Wrong macros.
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profil...ki/WarriorProt
> 
> As i said earlier:
> /rcast ShieldBarrier
> 
> not
> 
> ...


and i thought that was a mistype... works like a charm, thank you
is there any way to change default hotkeys for heroic leap and pause?

----------


## Rubim

> and i thought that was a mistype... works like a charm, thank you
> is there any way to change default hotkeys for heroic leap and pause?


Type /nova
Click on Cooldowns

Profit.

----------


## Soapbox

> Type /nova
> Click on Cooldowns
> 
> Profit.


I think he means the actual default settings you have them at (since they actually reset to default when you close WoW)


These can be found in the ability that contains the frame options. (For example mine are in Nova_Frame)

----------


## chumii

> I think he means the actual default settings you have them at (since they actually reset to default when you close WoW)
> 
> 
> These can be found in the ability that contains the frame options. (For example mine are in Nova_Frame)


thats exactly what i want to change yes.
i think i found the part but it didnt work out. i just swapped heroic leap and pause 1 but it didnt change ingame? tried to reload pqr and wow but nothing happens..



```
	Nova_CooldownCheck = {
		[1]	=	{ Mod = 2,		Text = "Heroic Leap",			Var1 = 1},
		[2]	=	{ Mod = 8,		Text = "AoE Rotation",			Var1 = 1},
		[3]	=	{ Mod =	4,		Text = "Pause 1",				Var1 = 1},
		[4]	=	{ Mod =	1,		Text = "Pause 2",				Var1 = 1}
	}
```

is this the relevant part in the data file?


```
Nova_Mod = nil
function Nova_Mod()
	total = 0
	if IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 1
	end
	if IsLeftControlKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 2
	end
	if IsLeftAltKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 4
	end
	if IsRightShiftKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 8
	end
	if IsRightControlKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 16
	end
	if IsRightAltKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
			total = total + 32
	end
	return total
end
```

if it is, i cant see any reason why it didnt change...

----------


## firepong

> thats exactly what i want to change yes.
> i think i found the part but it didnt work out. i just swapped heroic leap and pause 1 but it didnt change ingame? tried to reload pqr and wow but nothing happens..
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	Nova_CooldownCheck = {
> 		[1]	=	{ Mod = 2,		Text = "Heroic Leap",			Var1 = 1},
> 		[2]	=	{ Mod = 8,		Text = "AoE Rotation",			Var1 = 1},
> ...


Gotta change the Mod number to whatever. LeftShift is 1, Left control is 2, etc. Just look at the numbers there in the Nova_Mod.

----------


## chumii

thats what i did.. the original one is mod=4 heroic leap and mod=2 pause1.. i just swapped them but it doesnt work

----------


## Rubim

> thats what i did.. the original one is mod=4 heroic leap and mod=2 pause1.. i just swapped them but it doesnt work


Since it's a CVAR you have to restart wow to see any changes

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What's different in your newer Windwalker Profile's compared to the older ones in OLD folder? I have the one from months ago and get great DPS  :Smile: 

Also what DATA files are required for Windwalker?

----------


## Apsalaar

Hey Rubim!

Was going to try out you 2H Frost profile, and I came across the following error, no addons:
Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:113: attempt to call global 'TargetValidation' (a nil value)
Time: 02/22/13 13:03:47
Count: 724
Stack: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:113: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: Presence = 2
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 123693
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'TargetValidation' (a nil value)"

Could anyone point me in the right direction to sort it out?

----------


## imdasandman

Hey rubim I have the enhance profile done but I must have broke something horribly bad so check your pm's later today for the abilities/rotation files. I cannot get the data file or nova frames to load at all. So hopefully you can debug and fix the files and host it up on your svn or something. Or I could invite you to my gcode site which would allow you to edit and load files if you wish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chumii

> Since it's a CVAR you have to restart wow to see any changes


works. awesome. thanks very much +rep

----------


## aenyth

Hello Rubim, thank you for the work. 
It has been one moment since I use your profile, on the other hand with the new one do not can pass any more in AOE mode (RSHIFT) as with the old, is it normal??

----------


## DEFLAMA

Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:702: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 02/21/13 20:21:59
Count: 54
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:702: in function `PQ_AuraInfo'
[string "if not PlayerCombat ..."]:33: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Getting same problems with the LUA errors on Warrior Prot profile as other are with other profiles.
To temp fix ive had to remove "[MISC] Auto Buff" from the rotation. not entirely sure why its suddenly come up, not changed anything since it last work perfectly. but removing this from the rotation seems to have solved it for now

----------


## Rubim

Diesell release a nice framework to work on.



===

Upcoming changes:

- One Rotation to RULE then all (Blood, Unholy, Frost) will be available on one ROTATION.
- AutoEquip your SET on RotationChange
- Diesell framework
- Spell Queue System for most used spells.

----------


## Weischbier

> Diesell release a nice framework to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Upcoming changes:
> 
> - One Rotation to RULE then all (Blood, Unholy, Frost) will be available on one ROTATION.
> ...


+rep if i could. but i can't. So please feel repped by me with the amount you feel is appropriate  :Smile:  or maybe feel hugged! No homo, just respect.

Edit: Please add Anti-Magic Zone. I have to add it everytime myself  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Rubim you are awesome <3

----------


## Rubim

> +rep if i could. but i can't. So please feel repped by me with the amount you feel is appropriate  or maybe feel hugged! No homo, just respect.
> 
> Edit: Please add Anti-Magic Zone. I have to add it everytime myself


I did ended put in just for testing, but i'm not a big fan of % cds. Dont count on it.




> Rubim you are awesome <3


Thanks.

----------


## spearfish

any ideas as to the auto buff stopping working rubim change server side ?

----------


## Rubim

> any ideas as to the auto buff stopping working rubim change server side ?


Have no ideia, im working on my DK's profiles at the moment.

----------


## Weischbier

> I did ended put in just for testing, but i'm not a big fan of % cds. Dont count on it.


Doesn't need to be on a value. It's pretty situational.
I've it on Left Alt. So, you should just add it to the hotkey options.

----------


## Rubim

> Doesn't need to be on a value. It's pretty situational.
> I've it on Left Alt. So, you should just add it to the hotkey options.


Why?

AMS, Icebound, VP and BloodTap are off GCD.


New Blood/Unholy is up.

Check SVN and Check the First page, second thread if you have any bugs,

----------


## hackzilla

Do i need to download anything else other than those files on the first post?

Everytime i try to run the profile it says PQR_Nova_Data is missing...

Sorry for the noob Question, and thanks

----------


## Rubim

> Do i need to download anything else other than those files on the first post?
> 
> Everytime i try to run the profile it says PQR_Nova_Data is missing...
> 
> Sorry for the noob Question, and thanks


Check the second thread on the first page. "What you need".

----------


## munkken

Thx Rubim you blood Profile is the Best  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> Thx Rubim you blood Profile is the Best


If you can, update it.

Soul Reaper was with the wrong spell id, its fixed.

----------


## munkken

> If you can update it.
> 
> Soul Reaper was with the wrong spell id, its fixed.



ok thx Rubim

----------


## genebart

Post edited...

Didn't realize there was a NEW version of PQInterface.... 

Make sure to download that!

 :Smile:

----------


## ikool

Just wanted to test the new Blood but:

Message: [string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:103: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 02/24/13 16:50:23
Count: 674
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:103: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## Ninjaderp

I updated and now Blood profile hangs up on pre-combat buffs and loops it for some reason :/

----------


## Rubim

> Just wanted to test the new Blood but:
> 
> Message: [string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:103: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
> Time: 02/24/13 16:50:23
> Count: 674
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:103: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


Do you happen to have PQI? Did you read the SECOND POST on the FIRST PAGE?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Rubim I also have the new PQR and the data-files as well, I dont get a lua-error though just that the profile is trying to spam pre combat-buffs. I noticed it in Domination Point at the place where you get all buffs from the faction such as MotW Fortitude etc.

----------


## ikool

> Do you happen to have PQI? Did you read the SECOND POST on the FIRST PAGE?


Sure, i got everything, including the newest PQInterface.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim, i just downloaded your brewmaster profile (i update once and a while)

now getting this:

Date: 2013-02-24 13:45:39
ID: 3
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 695:
Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
[C]: UnitBuff()
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:695: PQ_AuraInfo()
[string "if IsMounted() then return false end ..."]:17: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "Embrace of the Shale Spider"

Downloaded Nova frame and Nova data, as per instructions, both are in the correct folder.

----------


## Rubim

> Rubim I also have the new PQR and the data-files as well, I dont get a lua-error though just that the profile is trying to spam pre combat-buffs. I noticed it in Domination Point at the place where you get all buffs from the faction such as MotW Fortitude etc.


On Domination Point you will have to manualy cancel that aura. It will **** up the rotation since bot wont be able to use Horn at all.

@ikool
Are you 100% sure that you installed everything perfect?

Put the PQI data on the PQR Data folder etc..

----------


## llamageek

> Rubim, i just downloaded your brewmaster profile (i update once and a while)
> 
> now getting this:
> 
> Date: 2013-02-24 13:45:39
> ID: 3
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 695:
> ...


I had a similiar error message i removed non combat buffs from the rotation and it seems to be working fine now.

----------


## ikool

> @ikool
> Are you 100% sure that you installed everything perfect?
> 
> Put the PQI data on the PQR Data folder etc..



Yeah im sure, did a fresh install right now:

- PQI >>> WoW-Addons
- PQR_PQI.lua >>> PQR Data
- Nova Frame, Nova Data, Nova Data Rubim >>> PQR Data
- Profiles >>> PQR Profiles
- sample Profiles from PQI >>> deleted

The Error is now different, but almost the same:

Message: [string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:89: attempt to concatenate global 'ActualRotation' (a nil value)
Time: 02/25/13 11:17:39
Count: 228
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:89: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Any ideas ?

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah im sure, did a fresh install right now:
> 
> - PQI >>> WoW-Addons
> - PQR_PQI.lua >>> PQR Data
> - Nova Frame, Nova Data, Nova Data Rubim >>> PQR Data
> - Profiles >>> PQR Profiles
> - sample Profiles from PQI >>> deleted
> 
> The Error is now different, but almost the same:
> ...


I get the same error when trying to get my shaman stuff working. I can use rubims low level one just fine, it will also accept my spell list, functions, nova frame and all the other misc stuff with no errors but if I add any ability to his single rotation this is the error it spits out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## spearfish

i have had this error but only when trying to click either a tradeskill of its tab ie cooking lw etc or clicking something directly in the spellbook and it only happens with profiles that use the nova frame. If i drag say the cooking icon to a bar and click it its fine

----------


## Rubim

> Yeah im sure, did a fresh install right now:
> 
> - PQI >>> WoW-Addons
> - PQR_PQI.lua >>> PQR Data
> - Nova Frame, Nova Data, Nova Data Rubim >>> PQR Data
> - Profiles >>> PQR Profiles
> - sample Profiles from PQI >>> deleted
> 
> The Error is now different, but almost the same:
> ...


Are you on FROST?

Dunno why would you test a Blood/Unholy profile with frost spec, anyway, pushed an update.

----------


## Rubim

> Are you on FROST?
> 
> Dunno why would you test a Blood/Unholy profile with frost spec, anyway, pushed an update.


IM SORRY!

PQI:IsSpec dont work with NON ENGLISH clients.

Fixing soon.

----------


## imdasandman

Hey Rubin I am trying to figure offsets for pqr for the ptr. I have most of them just have 3 left to find so we can work on unholy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TehVoyager

> Hey Rubin I am trying to figure offsets for pqr for the ptr. I have most of them just have 3 left to find so we can work on unholy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


and brewmaster. cause rubin said he would start working on that after 5.1 IIRC  :Wink:

----------


## Rubim

Update is up.

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profile-rubim/source/list

=
Update from SVN.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Is there a hot key to use death and decay at mouseover (for blood) or have you yet to add it back in again? Thanks for your continued hard work!  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> Is there a hot key to use death and decay at mouseover (for blood) or have you yet to add it back in again? Thanks for your continued hard work!


Use the spell queue system.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Use the spell queue system.


Sorry I haven't been keeping up with your thread for the last week or so. I didn't know you added the system to your DK profiles. I loved it on your warrior rotation, can't wait to try that out now! Thanks for the quick reply!!  :Smile:

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 02/27/13 16:55:06
> Count: 1048
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


not sure what I did wrong here, fresh install of PQR, all addons in the correct spot, sample profiles deleted, and nova data up to date.

----------


## Rubim

> not sure what I did wrong here, fresh install of PQR, all addons in the correct spot, sample profiles deleted, and nova data up to date.


What PROFILE?

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

> What PROFILE?


Frost DK 2h

----------


## Rubim

> Frost DK 2h


 :Frown: 

Need more than that buddy. I have 2 frost dk profiles.

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

Sorry if I'm being unclear :P, first time ever replying to a thread like this, I'm using the SVN pqr-profile-rubim - Revision 21: /, Not the one in the older profiles just the one that says Frost 2h (Rubim), The profiles are called "Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities" and "Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations" if that helps

----------


## Rubim

> Sorry if I'm being unclear :P, first time ever replying to a thread like this, I'm using the SVN pqr-profile-rubim - Revision 21: /, Not the one in the older profiles just the one that says Frost 2h (Rubim), The profiles are called "Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities" and "Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations" if that helps


Weird, will check tonight.

Do you have PQI? Check the second post on the first page.

----------


## BlackDragonXADM

> Weird, will check tonight.


Alrighty thanks alot man  :Smile: , I appreciate it.

----------


## Enragerx

hey Rubim thanks for everything you do man..

I was wondering if it would be possible to get a link on your first page to download all your currnet profiles, so that way we can use the Download from URL within PQR...

I'm also having issues downloading updates on DK profiles, I'm having to manually replace the profiles from SVN

----------


## imdasandman

> hey Rubim thanks for everything you do man..
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to get a link on your first page to download all your currnet profiles, so that way we can use the Download from URL within PQR...
> 
> I'm also having issues downloading updates on DK profiles, I'm having to manually replace the profiles from SVN



if you are sing other profiles than rubims in your DEATHKNIGHT pqr folder than yes you will have to download the updates to another folder ( mine is my documents/rubim's) than copy/paste the updated profiles into the PQR DEATHKNIGHT folder and have the new files overwrite the old.

----------


## Weird0

i am getting this error 



```
Date: 2013-03-01 17:35:04
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 760:
   attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 15
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 15
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
  AtlasLootLoader, vv7.04.01
  AucAdvanced, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucStatSales, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.15.5383.5323(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.15.5383.5320(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.15.5383.4979(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.15.5383.4828(5.15/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  BeanCounter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  BloodShieldTracker, v0.23-1-ga480e50
  BulkMail2Inbox, v4.0.5
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
  DBMCore, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  Enchantrix, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  HaloPro, v(v2.0.8)
  Informant, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.342(/embedded)
  Omen, v3.1.6
  oqueue, v1.1.5
  PQInterface, v2.21
  Recount, v
  SlideBar, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  Stubby, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.343(/embedded)
  Tukui, v15.42
  TukuiConfigUI, v
  WIM, vr364
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <eu>
  (ck=877)
```

Frost DW

----------


## Rubim

> i am getting this error 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Date: 2013-03-01 17:35:04
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> ...


I'm gonna check it out by tonight.

Wait for updates im kinda of busy, but i will fix it before patch 5.2, the same is true for monks trough.

----------


## Weird0

> I'm gonna check it out by tonight.
> 
> Wait for updates im kinda of busy, but i will fix it before patch 5.2, the same is true for monks trough.




np i just wanted to give some feedback.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pet4rdo

I have the same problem that weird0.

I test it with a clean install .... The problem on 

EU Cliente With Italian English and French languaje.

----------


## Rubim

Monk Brewmaster and Windwalker AUTO BUFF fixed.

I'm sorry for taking that long.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Did the rotation get improved (Increase DPS) in your newer windwalker DPS profile? I'm still using your older one and it's awesome.

----------


## Weischbier

```
39x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = false
```

Can't get your Profiles running. Latest SVN Version.

Frost DW and Frost 2h tested.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Weishbier are you sure you have the latest PQInterface installed? The one that has the PQI_data lua-file, not sure but that may be needed.

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## Weischbier

> Weishbier are you sure you have the latest PQInterface installed? The one that has the PQI_data lua-file, not sure but that may be needed.
> 
> PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki


Yeah got it but still. Tried EN client too and the same error occured.

----------


## solarwake

I'm actually having the exact same issue as above so I went back to revision 17 on the SVN.. One that used regular nova frames.. Which IMO is better because it doesnt rely on an in game addon

----------


## daveyboyuk

same for me cant get it to do anythin fresh dl from svn reinstalled pqi no luck sadly

----------


## Rubim

Why i'm not having those issues >.>

Will look into.

--

FINALLY, EXPECT A FIX IN A COUPLE MINUTES.

--

Fixed, update from svn.  :Smile:

----------


## Weischbier

> Why i'm not having those issues >.>
> 
> Will look into.
> 
> --
> 
> FINALLY, EXPECT A FIX IN A COUPLE MINUTES.
> 
> --
> ...


will test in a few minutes on a dummy. will give a status report then!

Edit: I don't know what you did but Frost is not showing up at all for me now.
Tried a 100%fresh PQR install with only your profiles and data profiles required.
But only Blood and Unholy show up.
 :Frown: 



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 03/03/13 20:44:32
Count: 2669
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## Trekku

Is there a new command for turning OFF Auto cast on Death and Decay? /rdnd off doesn't work anymore with the new profiles. And i don't see the option in the nova frame either.

----------


## daveyboyuk

just looked in rotation editor and indeed frost is missing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rubim

Fixed.

.................

----------


## cassrgs

e ae Rubim

It seems your dk files on svn are mixed. When you open rotation editor it shows abilities on the rotation that are not the same as the available abilities. I tried to edit them and they are not there on the abilities file as [MISC] Functions (Blood) for example. 

Thank you for your awesome work ^.^

----------


## BallisticJoker

Hey Rubim,

5.2 Announced to drop this friday, I think the only thing that affects the PQR rotation would be KM SRs would be priority over OB + FS under 35%. Hopefully you can make the adjustment before patch =D

Also looking forward to you + sandman's unholy profile!

----------


## Weischbier

Something is going horribly wrong on your SVN. Now there are no settings^^

I'll use HB until you sort out all the issues.

----------


## qcorn

man I for the life of me cannot get nova frames to work

this is my wow addon folder and PQR data folder: 

https://i.imgur.com/digSo58.png

I launch PQR then select DW 1h frost profiles, go in game and enable PQR. I get no nova options are any type of configuration options at all. What am i doing wrong thats not letting me use nova frames?

https://i.imgur.com/jxy7BEB.jpg

----------


## Weird0

will try the fixed profile when i get back home from work.

if you are having problems with the new one just use a later revision (i think 17 it was or so) this one still works perfectly i myself switched back to that one when i noticed first that i hae problems with the new one  :Smile:

----------


## qcorn

does this latest release work with nova frames?

the most recent frost DK one isnt working for me, and there is no AOE profile as well

----------


## KryoKid

I as pretty happy with the windwalker monk profile! regardless if its updated or not it did well

----------


## Rubim

> will try the fixed profile when i get back home from work.
> 
> if you are having problems with the new one just use a later revision (i think 17 it was or so) this one still works perfectly i myself switched back to that one when i noticed first that i hae problems with the new one


Correct. Frost is fixed now.




> does this latest release work with nova frames?
> the most recent frost DK one isnt working for me, and there is no AOE profile as well


Nope. I'm using the new PQI Interface.

You are using the wrong version anyway. Download from SVN.




> I as pretty happy with the windwalker monk profile! regardless if its updated or not it did well


Thanks, i cant guarantee an update trough.

----------


## daveyboyuk

frost still only auto attacking for me fresh dl from svn

----------


## gandalf79

I have the this Problem too.

----------


## ikool

> frost still only auto attacking for me fresh dl from svn





> I have the this Problem too.


Frost Spec is missing in the Abilities, its only in Rotationlist.

Edit:

Blood & Unholy also doesnt work. 

Found some typo "Diesall > Diesell" and most of the Abilities in Rotationlist doesnt seem to fit with Abilities.xml.
I dont understand how this should work, but rubim certainly will clear this up  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

Update it from SVN.

Wrong version uploaded.

----------


## shortround8

> Update it from SVN.
> 
> Wrong version uploaded.


How goes the unholy pvp by the way? With 5.2 rolling in unholy dks are near top tier so an unholy profile would be sick.

----------


## imdasandman

> How goes the unholy pvp by the way? With 5.2 rolling in unholy dks are near top tier so an unholy profile would be sick.


leetjerk seems to have a nice unholy pvp profile

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Gloves are not being used when enabled for the frost 2H profile.

----------


## Rubim

> Gloves are not being used when enabled for the frost 2H profile.


Fixed.

Unholy 5.2 is up

----------


## BroloElCunado

Is your fury profile working?

----------


## Rubim

> Is your fury profile working?


Not anymore.

Deadly Calm has been removed from the game.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Still doesnt seem to be casting glove slot

----------


## Apocalypse59

How is Unholy compared to 2H Frost now?

----------


## imdasandman

hey rubim... blood tap is broken in all 3 builds... DW, 2H and unholy... the rotation simply does not fire off Blood tap and gloves are broken and i have it enable in the dk general tab.

----------


## Rubim

> hey rubim... blood tap is broken in all 3 builds... DW, 2H and unholy... the rotation simply does not fire off Blood tap and gloves are broken and i have it enable in the dk general tab.


There is no way to do a 100% blood tap with pqr, i did not spend enough time to do it properly so i just give up.

----------


## BroloElCunado

Your fury warrior profile listed as "new" is working, and doesnt have anything in the code about deadly calm...yet it is not using Raging Blow or Dragons Roar, having to use those manually. Might be an easy fix?


(Edit: my fault RB wasn't working, nevermind!)

----------


## Rubim

HOLY SHIT.

Unholy is so ****ed up.

289k bursting.

140k sustained.

WHAT THE ****

----------


## donut87

> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> Unholy is so ****ed up.
> 
> 289k bursting.
> 
> 140k sustained.
> 
> WHAT THE ****


Is that using yours and sandmans profile? also what talents are you using and your stat priorities?
Cheers.

----------


## Rubim

Still dont know what to do with monks. The only new adition is the Cleave thing, and there is no way to manage that automatically.

----------


## NyaMiyako

not really, chi wave also need to be added into the rotation ( for ww )

also I was wondering, can you queue spell using ww profile like DK profile using :




> Spell Queue System
> 
> How it works
> You type /rcast ID OF SPELL the bot willl save resources and use on the next GCD.


?

----------


## hackzilla

Well im still using this profile:

Nova Data File(v2.3.1 - Nov 28, 2012) - Mod by Rubim (Dez 8, 2012)
And blood tap works here.. don't know what changed meanwhile..
Tried to download a lot of other versions meanwhile and noone even compares to this one, from my experience.
I love your profiles i love the work u put into them.

Thank you Rubim

----------


## Weird0

ok i said i wanted to test the new profiles earlier but didnt came to testing it  :Big Grin: 

so frost and unholy are working pretty neat although i find the bloodtap is working more smoothly in the old profiles.

blood will be tested later when i get to tanking  :Big Grin:

----------


## starface

how is the fury profile working ? does anyone tested it ?

----------


## Screetchi

How is the WW Monk profile working? im pulling 70k dps on dummy. 
Is it 5.2 Ready or still some things to work out?

----------


## Razzaxius

Rubim monks matery has changed, tigereye now stacks up to 20, but only 10 can be used at one time.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim, last night i updated your Brewmaster monk profile. tried to start it and got PRQ_NOVA_DATA missing

but the nova data file was in my data folder. by the end of the evening i put it in the data folder, the main pqr folder, the profiles folder and the monk profiles folders. i have a copy of it in every folder relating to PQR. no dice. still doesnt run. had to use Kuukuu's Profile instead (whitch, suprisingly, is comin along pretty nicely too.)


This was occuring with the Windwalker profile as well.

have PQI. have the nova data. have everything. followed all instruction. downloaded manually off your SVN because when i downloaded though PQR the file was saying something about corrupt (no abilities) and wouldnt display a version number.

Fix.

----------


## Apocalypse59

All his profiles are working fine for me currently. Though they might need some slight updates for 5.2.

----------


## Rubim

> Rubim, last night i updated your Brewmaster monk profile. tried to start it and got PRQ_NOVA_DATA missing
> 
> but the nova data file was in my data folder. by the end of the evening i put it in the data folder, the main pqr folder, the profiles folder and the monk profiles folders. i have a copy of it in every folder relating to PQR. no dice. still doesnt run. had to use Kuukuu's Profile instead (whitch, suprisingly, is comin along pretty nicely too.)
> 
> 
> This was occuring with the Windwalker profile as well.
> 
> have PQI. have the nova data. have everything. followed all instruction. downloaded manually off your SVN because when i downloaded though PQR the file was saying something about corrupt (no abilities) and wouldnt display a version number.
> 
> Fix.


Everything working fine here.

Tested on Heroics, Normal Raid, Questing with Windwalker still working fine.

----------


## kuukuu

Nova is having some issues with their data file I believe. Vachiusa created a new file for all of their profiles to stop some conflict according to the changelog. Might be what's affecting some people but I don't know for sure since I don't use it.

Also what so surprising about my profile coming along nicely there Voyager? :P

----------


## imdasandman

> There is no way to do a 100% blood tap with pqr, i did not spend enough time to do it properly so i just give up.


We never give up man... I will help u get this sorted out. Blood tap adds at least 5% more dps to unholy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Synapse Springs still isn't casting for me!

It's checked in the options menu and all, and I've updated the profile to revision 27.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Dont know whats up - but the new PQI 2.22 interface has just caused PQR just to auto attack and idle at MISC Pause

NVM - FIXED
You cannot leave one of the "pause" with a blank column.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Nova is having some issues with their data file I believe. Vachiusa created a new file for all of their profiles to stop some conflict according to the changelog. Might be what's affecting some people but I don't know for sure since I don't use it.
> 
> Also what so surprising about my profile coming along nicely there Voyager? :P



Was just suprised at how far along it had come since i used it last.

re-downloaded everyhting, used a Nova file tthat i hadnt updated in a while, working now. something odd though, the cooldown settings keep changing from what i set them as. im trying to turn off some of the pause functionality and Touch of death lol.


edit:

getting this error


```
Date: 2013-03-06 19:50:55
ID: 4
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 871:
   script ran too long
Debug:
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:871:
      ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:725
   [C]: ToggleDropDownMenu()
   [string "*:OnClick"]:1:
      [string "*:OnClick"]:1
Locals:
level = 1
value = nil
dropDownFrame = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 0 = <userdata>
 initialize = <function> defined if FirstRun == nil then	
	Nova_TextValue1 = {
		[1] = 	{Text = "Enable Cooldown" },
		[2] = 	{Text = "Left Shift" },
		[3] = 	{Text = "Left Control" },
		[4] = 	{Text = "Left Alt" },
		[5] = 	{Text = "Right Shift" },
		[6] = 	{Text = "Right Control" },
		[7] = 	{Text = "Right Alt" }
	}
	
	Nova_TextValue2 = {
		[1] = 	{Text = "1" },
		[2] = 	{Text = "2" },
		[3] = 	{Text = "3" },
		[4] = 	{Text = "4" },
		[5] = 	{Text = "5" },
		[6] = 	{Text = "6" },
		[7] = 	{Text = "7" }
	}


	function UpdateCD(self)
		local Checkbox_ID = UIDropDownMenu_GetSelectedID(Nova_DropDownMenu)
		print(Checkbox_ID, self.Var1)
		if self.Var1 > 1 then
			local ModNumber = UpdateMod()
			if ModNumber > 0 and _G['Nova_Checkbox1'] selectedID = 1
 noResize = 1
}
anchorName = nil
xOffset = 8
yOffset = 22
menuList = nil
button = nil
autoHideDelay = nil
listFrame = DropDownList1 {
 0 = <userdata>
 dropdown = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 }
 isCounting = 1
 numButtons = 6
 maxWidth = 121.67618602056
}
listFrameName = "DropDownList1"
tempFrame = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 0 = <userdata>
 initialize = <function> defined if FirstRun == nil then	
	Nova_TextValue1 = {
		[1] = 	{Text = "Enable Cooldown" },
		[2] = 	{Text = "Left Shift" },
		[3] = 	{Text = "Left Control" },
		[4] = 	{Text = "Left Alt" },
		[5] = 	{Text = "Right Shift" },
		[6] = 	{Text = "Right Control" },
		[7] = 	{Text = "Right Alt" }
	}
	
	Nova_TextValue2 = {
		[1] = 	{Text = "1" },
		[2] = 	{Text = "2" },
		[3] = 	{Text = "3" },
		[4] = 	{Text = "4" },
		[5] = 	{Text = "5" },
		[6] = 	{Text = "6" },
		[7] = 	{Text = "7" }
	}


	function UpdateCD(self)
		local Checkbox_ID = UIDropDownMenu_GetSelectedID(Nova_DropDownMenu)
		print(Checkbox_ID, self.Var1)
		if self.Var1 > 1 then
			local ModNumber = UpdateMod()
			if ModNumber > 0 and _G['Nova_Checkbox1'] selectedID = 1
 noResize = 1
}
point = "TOPLEFT"
relativePoint = "BOTTOMLEFT"
relativeTo = "Nova_DropDownMenuLeft"
uiScale = 0.69999998807907
uiParentScale = 0.69999998807907
anchorFrame = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = DropDownList1 {
 0 = <userdata>
 dropdown = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 }
 isCounting = 1
 numButtons = 6
 maxWidth = 121.67618602056
}
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <function> defined *:OnShow:1
(*temporary) = DropDownList1 {
 0 = <userdata>
 dropdown = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 }
 isCounting = 1
 numButtons = 6
 maxWidth = 121.67618602056
}
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = DropDownList1 {
 0 = <userdata>
 dropdown = Nova_DropDownMenu {
 }
 isCounting = 1
 numButtons = 6
 maxWidth = 121.67618602056
}
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = <userdata>
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = DropDownList1Button13 {
 0 = <userdata>
 checked = 1
 value = 727
 keepShownOnClick = 1
 func = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_PVPUI\Blizzard_PVPUI.lua:634
 hookedfix = true
}
(*temporary) = 121.67618602056
(*temporary) = <userdata>
(*temporary) = 6
(*temporary) = <function> defined @Interface\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:212
(*temporary) = "script ran too long"
UIDropDownMenuDelegate = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
```

----------


## Aziziel

Switching to AoE on the latest Frost profile just white hits for me at the moment. If I switch back to Single Target it resumes fine.

I'll try a fresh PQR install and see if it still breaks.

----------


## Rubim

> Was just suprised at how far along it had come since i used it last.
> 
> re-downloaded everyhting, used a Nova file tthat i hadnt updated in a while, working now. something odd though, the cooldown settings keep changing from what i set them as. im trying to turn off some of the pause functionality and Touch of death lol.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> getting this error
> 
> ...


Wierd for me its still okay. Maybe im using and outdated version.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Switching to AoE on the latest Frost profile just white hits for me at the moment. If I switch back to Single Target it resumes fine.
> 
> I'll try a fresh PQR install and see if it still breaks.


I'm having the same issue, running 2H Frost.

----------


## Rubim

DK Update
- Blood Tap (UNHOLY only)
- Festerblight support.
- Frost 2H aoe fixed.

You have to manualy apply the first set of diseases with Festerblight.

----------


## Aziziel

> DK Update
> - Blood Tap (UNHOLY only)
> - Festerblight support.
> - Frost 2H aoe fixed.
> 
> You have to manualy apply the first set of diseases with Festerblight.


Thanks Rubim, awesome! Frost AoE is working well now, I'll test it more in a raid tonight.

Couple of other little things I've noticed (that may well be my doing).

* For some reason, when I switch to Frost it equips my Blood set (have the naming setup correct in PQI, have tried different set names but no joy?)

* When I use /rcast 42650 to cast Army of the Dead it won't save resources to cast it. Not a big deal, I just bind it to a PAUSE KEY + button but it would be awesome to have it working.
(Actually I just checked my /rcast macro in Frost and it worked, I'll double check it in Blood in 10 minutes and see if it works there!)

* The /rcast can be a little spammy, when I use it for AoTD as above I get spammed (maybe 50-60 lines?) of "Cast: 42650"

Nothing profile breaking, I really love you work but I figured I've been leeching off your profiles for so long I'd offer a little constructive feedback.

*EDIT:*

/rcast for Army of the Dead seems to work intermittently for Frost (doesn't seem to reliably same the resources for it, only casts if you get lucky with resource allocation) and I can't get it to cast at all in Blood, just queue's the spell but never gets the resources to cast it. Probably something I've done wrong.  :Frown:

----------


## sandoog

Hi guys and thanks Rubim for the great work 
i tired your unholy profile but i don't know why its keep spamming Horn of Winter and not executing the rotation
is there are things i need to be aware of ?

----------


## Weird0

> DK Update
> - Blood Tap (UNHOLY only)
> - Festerblight support.
> - Frost 2H aoe fixed.
> 
> You have to manualy apply the first set of diseases with Festerblight.



With the Festerblight support does this profile overwrite weaker diseases withs tronger ones when lets say you have proc trinkets on and whatever magic else kicks in during a fight or wil it keep the first "set" of diseases evenw hen they are weaker ?

and if it has not this function would it be possible to add something like lets say when you cast outbreak the first time on the boss it kind of saves the ap value you had at this time and remembers it. then when you someway down the fight should reach a higher ap it would overwrite the current diseases with stronger ones by casting outbreak again.

----------


## Rubim

> With the Festerblight support does this profile overwrite weaker diseases withs tronger ones when lets say you have proc trinkets on and whatever magic else kicks in during a fight or wil it keep the first "set" of diseases evenw hen they are weaker ?
> 
> and if it has not this function would it be possible to add something like lets say when you cast outbreak the first time on the boss it kind of saves the ap value you had at this time and remembers it. then when you someway down the fight should reach a higher ap it would overwrite the current diseases with stronger ones by casting outbreak again.


It's possible, dunno if that's a DPS increase.

Festerblight means: Popping up EVERY SINGLE cooldown on the first 15 secs of the fight (Blood Fury, Trinkets), then applying diseases.




> Hi guys and thanks Rubim for the great work 
> i tired your unholy profile but i don't know why its keep spamming Horn of Winter and not executing the rotation
> is there are things i need to be aware of ?


Have no ideia, do you have PQI?




> Thanks Rubim, awesome! Frost AoE is working well now, I'll test it more in a raid tonight.
> 
> Couple of other little things I've noticed (that may well be my doing).
> 
> * For some reason, when I switch to Frost it equips my Blood set (have the naming setup correct in PQI, have tried different set names but no joy?)
> 
> * When I use /rcast 42650 to cast Army of the Dead it won't save resources to cast it. Not a big deal, I just bind it to a PAUSE KEY + button but it would be awesome to have it working.
> (Actually I just checked my /rcast macro in Frost and it worked, I'll double check it in Blood in 10 minutes and see if it works there!)
> 
> ...


Yeah, my bad.

- Frost Equip SET is fixed.
- Spam kinda of fixed.

Queue system only works with certain spells, i will change that eventualy. (I'm working right now on something new, it will solve all those problems)

----------


## Nixo

The profile work fine now thanks a lot great and powerful profile

----------


## Weird0

> It's possible, dunno if that's a DPS increase.
> 
> Festerblight means: Popping up EVERY SINGLE cooldown on the first 15 secs of the fight (Blood Fury, Trinkets), then applying diseases.



yea i know that BUT if you have proc trinkets and not use it might happen that your ap might be higher along the fight then like lets say right of the bat with prepot.

but anyway was just curiouse if that was implemented. b4 playing that i would anyway need a +str use trinket first  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myoga

I am getting some massive Lua errors loading your profiles into pqr and into game, I went ahead and updated the files thru PQR updating, but again its justs tacking the errors up on the screen, Any suggestions, and befor anyone gets angry, I am fairly new to the profiles thing, and team nova> Heard good things about Rubim and have been dying to try them out

dk 2H FROST AND DW FROST

Message: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 03/07/13 08:56:25
Count: 822
Stack: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: config = <table> {
hotkeys = <table> {
}
author = "Rubim"
name = "General Death Knight"
abilities = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Pause 1"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "Pause 2"
hotkeys = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = "lc"
}
(*temporary) = "lc"
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Trinket 01"
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Trinket 02"
newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Gloves"
newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Auto Dispell"
newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "Boss Mechanics"
newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = true
name = "CD Boss Only"
newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
enable = false
name = "CD Disable"
newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"

In game message, sorry if its considered spam

----------


## TehVoyager

> attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"


First of all, remember to put code tags around long error messages like that.

You've apparently not read all the install instructions. go download PQI, put it in your wow\interface\addons folder.

----------


## Rubim

> First of all, remember to put code tags around long error messages like that.
> 
> You've apparently not read all the install instructions. go download PQI, put it in your wow\interface\addons folder.


Yeah. Thanks  :Smile: 

Anyway, testing out somethings, trying to improve dps.

----------


## Rubim

Monk Windwalker update is up.
- Chi Wave Rotation on the nova_frame will make bot use Chi Wave on the normal rotation to increase DAMAGE.

----------


## Aziziel

> Yeah, my bad.
> 
> - Frost Equip SET is fixed.
> - Spam kinda of fixed.
> 
> Queue system only works with certain spells, i will change that eventualy. (I'm working right now on something new, it will solve all those problems)


Love your work, the new equipment switch works brilliantly.  :Smile: 

Only other small request I have, any way to have Raise Ally (via hotkey?) working for Blood?

----------


## Myoga

> First of all, remember to put code tags around long error messages like that.
> 
> You've apparently not read all the install instructions. go download PQI, put it in your wow\interface\addons folder.


My apologies, Will not make that mistake again. I am not as coding savy as some of you are, I appreciate the assistance, sorry for the inconvience.
Late night with insomnia doesn't help the brain work either :S

----------


## Apocalypse59

Ranked 35th on Horridon tonight as Blood. Your profiles are brilliant. 5.2 is the best patch ever for Blood/Frost DK's, I love it.

----------


## Weird0

> Your profiles are brilliant. 5.2 is the best patch ever for Blood/Frost DK's, I love it.


yea i agree with the point that his profiles are brilliant and flawless rotation wise, blood tap seemes to act up a bit still. sometimes i see my toon twitching but in the end not doing anything for about 2-3 seconds then suddenly ... Blood Tap.


but i have to disagree that this is the best patch fro frost. i tested both specs each time fully reforged/gemmed/enchanted stood 10 minutes bashing the crap out of the raiding dummy (the single standing one in the dk base bcus i didnt want HB to falsify the dps by hitting 2-3 targets) and trust me on that unholy was way stronger than frost was. and after i adjusted statweights(yea they changed slightly for uh) if even became better than it was.

to put that into numbers i did 6k dps more than with frost and after adjusting the statweights it even became around 7,8k dps i used rubims prfiles for testing.(was frost dw btw)

if your referring to what you saw on simcraft, you cant trust those numbers yet after 3-4 weeks it will start to show a more accurate dps chart for the t15 content.

----------


## Apocalypse59

No, I'm looking at the early World of Logs numbers for 2H Frost.

----------


## imdasandman

> yea i agree with the point that his profiles are brilliant and flawless rotation wise, blood tap seemes to act up a bit still. sometimes i see my toon twitching but in the end not doing anything for about 2-3 seconds then suddenly ... Blood Tap.
> 
> 
> but i have to disagree that this is the best patch fro frost. i tested both specs each time fully reforged/gemmed/enchanted stood 10 minutes bashing the crap out of the raiding dummy (the single standing one in the dk base bcus i didnt want HB to falsify the dps by hitting 2-3 targets) and trust me on that unholy was way stronger than frost was. and after i adjusted statweights(yea they changed slightly for uh) if even became better than it was.
> 
> to put that into numbers i did 6k dps more than with frost and after adjusting the statweights it even became around 7,8k dps i used rubims prfiles for testing.(was frost dw btw)
> 
> if your referring to what you saw on simcraft, you cant trust those numbers yet after 3-4 weeks it will start to show a more accurate dps chart for the t15 content.


This is true I switched to 2H frost/unholy and I have forgotten about DW for now(even though my 2H is a 497 and dw were both 510's)




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> No, I'm looking at the early World of Logs numbers for 2H Frost.


hmm i wouldnt trust that either since after talking with several dks that switched to unholy they still used the old statweights and my guess is that many/most do that

----------


## cassrgs

well i'm still midlevel gear on my dk (485) and playing 2h, but since the stats of 2h and unholy are similar, even after reforging regemming to have more str (better for unholy) and a little bit less haste, frost seems better for my case. im probably doing something wrong, who knows

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim any word yet on why im experiencing issues with the Brewmaster setup? i could send you all the files i have for it if you'd like.

Also: how do you change / save settings made in the nova frame between play sessions? the shortcuts to all the abilities reset on me each time i use your profile. this is a problem for me because i use shift for vent and your profile keeps pausing when i call out commands in vent.

----------


## pantsfarming

I cant get the AOE blood rotation to work for me, single target seems to work fine but i cant get the rotation to use Blood boil or D&D. it did D&D once but it was totally random. 

is there a key for D&D? or is it automatic 

I did get the PQI addon but that didn't seem to do anything other then tell me which profile was running.

----------


## cassrgs

> Rubim any word yet on why im experiencing issues with the Brewmaster setup? i could send you all the files i have for it if you'd like.
> 
> Also: how do you change / save settings made in the nova frame between play sessions? the shortcuts to all the abilities reset on me each time i use your profile. this is a problem for me because i use shift for vent and your profile keeps pausing when i call out commands in vent.


you can edit the abilitie [misc] nova frame and edit the values on



```

    Nova_CooldownCheck = {
        [1]    =    { Mod = 4,        Text = "Dizzying Haze",        Var1 = 1},
        [2]    =    { Mod = 6,        Text = "Breath of Fire",        Var1 = 1},
        [3]    =    { Mod = 3,        Text = "Touch of Death",        Var1 = 1},
        [4]    =    { Mod = 8,        Text = "AoE Rotation",        Var1 = 1},
        [5]    =    { Mod = 2,        Text = "Pause 1",            Var1 = 1},
        [6]    =    { Mod = 1,        Text = "Pause 2",            Var1 = 1} 


```

to the values you use

----------


## Weird0

> I cant get the AOE blood rotation to work for me, single target seems to work fine but i cant get the rotation to use Blood boil or D&D. it did D&D once but it was totally random. 
> 
> is there a key for D&D? or is it automatic 
> 
> I did get the PQI addon but that didn't seem to do anything other then tell me which profile was running.



Press the shift key on the right side on your keyboard while the profile is running

----------


## imdasandman

> I cant get the AOE blood rotation to work for me, single target seems to work fine but i cant get the rotation to use Blood boil or D&D. it did D&D once but it was totally random. 
> 
> is there a key for D&D? or is it automatic 
> 
> I did get the PQI addon but that didn't seem to do anything other then tell me which profile was running.


Right click the abilities bar, go to rotation config, in the rotation config their will 4 pages you can view(switch pages by clicking the left/right arrows on the title bar on the config window). The 4 pages are general, blood, unholy and frost.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nomatra

Saw a little bug with regards to auto-trinket usage when I was using your Deathknight rotation.

I changed this:




```
----------------
-- TRINKET 01 --
----------------
if PQI_RubimGeneral_Trinket01_enable == true
and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0
and BossCheck()
then
	UseInventoryItem(13)
end
```


To this:


```
----------------
-- TRINKET 01 --
----------------
if PQI_RubimGeneralDeathKnight_Trinket01_enable == true
and GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0
and BossCheck()
then
	UseInventoryItem(13)
end
```

in your rotation, and PQI trinket selections are working correctly.

----------


## Rubim

> Love your work, the new equipment switch works brilliantly. 
> 
> Only other small request I have, any way to have Raise Ally (via hotkey?) working for Blood?





> My apologies, Will not make that mistake again. I am not as coding savy as some of you are, I appreciate the assistance, sorry for the inconvience.
> Late night with insomnia doesn't help the brain work either :S





> Ranked 35th on Horridon tonight as Blood. Your profiles are brilliant. 5.2 is the best patch ever for Blood/Frost DK's, I love it.





> Saw a little bug with regards to auto-trinket usage when I was using your Deathknight rotation.
> 
> I changed this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ----------------
> ...


You are correct.

Thats the same problem with Healthstones.

Update is alsmot rdy

----------


## Rubim

Updates for Unholy

- Unholy
Remade all rotations.
Bot will reapply diseases if your attackpower/mastery/crit chance improve during the encounter. (it's and smart cast, dont worry too much about it).
Festerblight completely redone.

----------


## NyaMiyako

can u check your inbox rubim, I sent u a pm  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> Updates for Unholy
> 
> - Unholy
> Remade all rotations.
> Bot will reapply diseases if your attackpower/mastery/crit chance improve during the encounter. (it's and smart cast, dont worry too much about it).
> Festerblight completely redone.



o-m-g <3

*10 chars shit so i can post*

----------


## DEFLAMA

Hey Rubim, great profiles as always. Ive just tried to test the blood profile but for some reason i get an LUA error for single and aoe rotations. They start up and auto buff ok but then 1 second into combat i get the LUA Errors.

for single target:



```
Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:129: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 03/09/13 13:06:51
Count: 25
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:129: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

for AoE:



```
Message: [string "if AoERotation == false then return false e..."]:169: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 03/09/13 13:17:23
Count: 32
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if AoERotation == false then return false e..."]:169: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

Now there was a mini update to wow and to pqr since i last used yesterday. Wondering if that is the problem and something has changed? Even did a fresh install of PQR and PQI and your profile.
Unless ive completly derped and done something wrong lol

Cheers

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Rubim, great profiles as always. Ive just tried to test the blood profile but for some reason i get an LUA error for single and aoe rotations. They start up and auto buff ok but then 1 second into combat i get the LUA Errors.
> 
> for single target:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:129: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 03/09/13 13:06:51
> ...


Yea it was a mini patch. Click the download offsets button when you first launch pqr and make sure you enable out of date addons in game

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nixo

Rubim did u disable the auto update function .
coz i cant use PQR update tool

----------


## imdasandman

He does everything by svn now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

how can i change keybinds for these profiles

----------


## Weischbier

```
Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:233: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 03/09/13 17:16:11
Count: 491
Stack: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:233: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 49020
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```

Latest Offsets and stuff installed.



Also, unusable for me with ANY addon even PQI (latest Version installed), ASAP I enter combat it wants to disable one addon after another.
It doesn't perform any action in that state.

greetz

Edit: Also the DW rotation doesn't perform when entering the combat with 0 RP.

----------


## kackagent

All the Time i read SVN, but i have no idea what that is! i just go to the site and download each file ... is there a program or something?

----------


## Ninjaderp

have you even made the effort to just google it or check it up on wikipedia? It takes 5 seconds man, when I didnt know what SVN was I just researched it myself.

How to use svn video-tutorial:
How to Use Tortoise SVN - YouTube

----------


## kackagent

its hard to figure out which SVN is meant, when it is only called svn ... google in germany brings up MANY things with only SVN ... where the heck should i know that i have to use tortoise SVN? 

but thanks anyways

----------


## Ninjaderp

Tortoise is just an example, you would just search "how to setup svn guide" and it would help you on your way. Did you get your svn set up finally btw?

----------


## daquist

Hey, 

I got the same LUA errors as Weischbier and imasandman since rev.37. Before that everything worked totally fine.

I really love your DK profile and can't live without them anymore so I hope for a quick fix  :Smile: 

Edit:

I got the errors with your Blood profile and yes I have pqi and everything up 2 date  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

I changed the way runecheck works.

I would have to change all profiles to make that use that function, instead i was lazy and forgot to do that.

I will revert the function soon.

----------


## Rubim

New Profiles are up:
- Fixed RuneCheck function.

----------


## kackagent

works like a charm! thanks!

----------


## TehVoyager

> you can edit the abilitie [misc] nova frame and edit the values on
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     Nova_CooldownCheck = {        [1]    =    { Mod = 4,        Text = "Dizzying Haze",        Var1 = 1},        [2]    =    { Mod = 6,        Text = "Breath of Fire",        Var1 = 1},        [3]    =    { Mod = 3,        Text = "Touch of Death",        Var1 = 1},        [4]    =    { Mod = 8,        Text = "AoE Rotation",        Var1 = 1},        [5]    =    { Mod = 2,        Text = "Pause 1",            Var1 = 1},        [6]    =    { Mod = 1,        Text = "Pause 2",            Var1 = 1} 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but my retard is almost at full retard

what i want is:

Dizzzying haze: Left Ctrl
BOF: Right Ctrl
Touch of Death: Off
Pause 1: Left Alt
Pause 2: Off

I could do it myself if i knew where the tables for the correct mod numbers was.



Also: Even after disabling Pause2 in the nova frame (clearing all its buttons, and deactivating it) it refuses to deactivate. shift still causes the rotation to pause.

----------


## Rubim

> Sorry but my retard is almost at full retard
> 
> what i want is:
> 
> Dizzzying haze: Left Ctrl
> BOF: Right Ctrl
> Touch of Death: Off
> Pause 1: Left Alt
> Pause 2: Off
> ...


Monks are getting some love, they will use the new frame soon.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

@Rubim hey do I need to tick chi wave and chi wave rotation for it to work?

----------


## Sorzek

Hey Rubim,
TYVM for the new stuff ur doing....rly loving it!
1 Question though>
Iam playing Blood DK and i would like to bind DnD to LeftControl instead of casting it in normal rotation so i can decide when its cast...how do i set that up? i have the addon installed but since i did that the nova frame where i used to set it up i gone and under the rotation editor there is nothing called DnD...

Hope u can help me out...

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim hey do I need to tick chi wave and chi wave rotation for it to work?


Nope.

Chi Wave with percent is for healing.

Chi Wave Rotation is for the added damage since its free.




> Hey Rubim,
> TYVM for the new stuff ur doing....rly loving it!
> 1 Question though>
> Iam playing Blood DK and i would like to bind DnD to LeftControl instead of casting it in normal rotation so i can decide when its cast...how do i set that up? i have the addon installed but since i did that the nova frame where i used to set it up i gone and under the rotation editor there is nothing called DnD...
> 
> Hope u can help me out...


You cant anymore.

Learn to use /rcast, its on the second thread on the first page.

----------


## Xcesiuss

Doesn't seem to work, I've installed everything correctly. It says DW DK loaded in the chat window and PQRinterface addon detects that the rotation is running.

Running latest from SVN.

* Had to copy the profiles from OLD PROFILES inside the DEATH KNIGHT folder into the DEATH KNIGHT folder. Those profiles work'

Can't get the menu working though..

----------


## Holobyte

Just want to give props to your deathknight profiles. They absolutely rock!
Thanks to you I don't need to create my own profiles anymore.  :Smile: 

I must admit I like your previous profile better, tho... the last one you released before start using PQ_Interface was almost flawless. Only thing I changed was putting a combat check before activating hotkeys and checking if mouseover was an alive enemy before casting DnD on mouseover (for DW single target and 2Hand AoE).

I also noticed you are not porting SimCraft's "_(target.health.pct%target.time_to_die)_" correctly. Your code translates it as (_TargetHP/TimeToDie_) when you should be using (_TargetHP % TimeToDie_). This causes some errors when calculating the right time to cast Soul Reaper (and i *think* is the source of your difficulty to correctly implement Blood Tap).
That said, I tried correcting it and stuff went really crazy... probably because LUA numbers aren't integers but doubles instead.

Anyways, I think we can correctly predict Soul Reaper so when it procs (5s later) the target HP pct is equal or under 35 (45 w/ t15) like this:


```

if 100 * (UnitHealth("target") - DpsOnTarget * 5) / UnitHealthMax("target") <= 35 then ... 


```

DpsOnTarget can be easily calculated by modifying team nova's TimeToDie function so it returns the dps on target instead of it's time to die.

This is, in fact, the same principle of SimCraft's formula... just written differently. 

Best regards!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Rubim, I don't understand why but the glove slots, raise dead, and a few other abilities aren't working on the newer revisions for the DK profile.. I'm forced to use an older one. Apparently it's only me though because everyone else seems to be fine!

----------


## mokkajojo

in the new monk profile

how can i delete tiger eye from the current ability list ( isnt listed itself anymore )

and what is the toggle from chi wave so that it use it on cd ?

----------


## Rubim

> Just want to give props to your deathknight profiles. They absolutely rock!
> Thanks to you I don't need to create my own profiles anymore. 
> 
> I must admit I like your previous profile better, tho... the last one you released before start using PQ_Interface was almost flawless. Only thing I changed was putting a combat check before activating hotkeys and checking if mouseover was an alive enemy before casting DnD on mouseover (for DW single target and 2Hand AoE).
> 
> I also noticed you are not porting SimCraft's "_(target.health.pct%target.time_to_die)_" correctly. Your code translates it as (_TargetHP/TimeToDie_) when you should be using (_TargetHP % TimeToDie_). This causes some errors when calculating the right time to cast Soul Reaper (and i *think* is the source of your difficulty to correctly implement Blood Tap).
> That said, I tried correcting it and stuff went really crazy... probably because LUA numbers aren't integers but doubles instead.
> 
> Anyways, I think we can correctly predict Soul Reaper so when it procs (5s later) the target HP pct is equal or under 35 (45 w/ t15) like this:
> ...


Awesome feedback but you are wrong!

First lets look on what % means on simcraft.
- % is the division operator: it returns the division of the left by the right member.
https://code.google.com/p/simulation...ki/ActionLists

On lua if we want to make divisions we use /.

----------


## Holobyte

Well... my bad then.  :Smile: 
% is the almost universal symbol for modulus, I never would thought it meant a division in simcraft.  :Frown:

----------


## Rubim

> Well... my bad then. 
> % is the almost universal symbol for modulus, I never would thought it meant a division in simcraft.


I usually do a research before putting every skill that uses something unusual. I'm always on the irc channel of simcrat and always reading the wikia.

I will fix more things is i got time.

----------


## mokkajojo

for those who are interested in deleting tiger eye brew to use it manually, simply delete the following part in the abilities.xml file :




> TigereyeBrewBuffUsed = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,116740)
> TigereyeBrewBuff,_,_,TigereyeBrewCount = UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,125195)
> if not TigereyeBrewBuff
> then
> TigereyeBrewCount = 0
> end


edit: dont do it , the profile will work sometimes and sometimes not. still dont know how to get tiger eye brew out of the rota

----------


## Holobyte

> I will fix more things is i got time.


I guess hotkeys in combat or out of it are a matter of prefference, but please consider checking "mouseover" unit before auto casting DnD. My suggestion is that you check if it's and *enemy* (otherwise it casts DnD on raid members and everyone in the raid goes "wtf?") and if it's *alive* (happened many times with me before I fixed it: you kill the mob and immediately try to loot it and BAM!! DnD over a dead body. Not cool!  :Smile: ).

----------


## Rubim

> I guess hotkeys in combat or out of it are a matter of prefference, but please consider checking "mouseover" unit before auto casting DnD. My suggestion is that you check if it's and *enemy* (otherwise it casts DnD on raid members and everyone in the raid goes "wtf?") and if it's *alive* (happened many times with me before I fixed it: you kill the mob and immediately try to loot it and BAM!! DnD over a dead body. Not cool! ).




```
UnitExists("mouseover")
UnitIsEnemy("player","mouseover")
not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("mouseover")
```

Done.

----------


## Rubim

Quick fix for the unholy is up.

Profile would not start correctly if you were on combat.

==

Monk profiles are still on hold.

----------


## xLegendx

Weren't you planning on doing a PvP profile?

Sorry if its already out and I haven't noticed xD

----------


## Rubim

> Weren't you planning on doing a PvP profile?
> 
> Sorry if its already out and I haven't noticed xD


Need time for that.

Trying to push my monk profiles.

----------


## xLegendx

> Need time for that.
> 
> Trying to push my monk profiles.


Ah, ok awesome. 
I'll be anticipating that profile for sure(:

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey Rubim, just some quick feedback for your DK profile.

For 2H Frost: Everything is working perfectly except for AOE. It doesn't seem to be using Frost Strike at all, runic power just gets capped completely and as a result no runes are procing to feed more Howling Blasts. I had a quick look and there is something about saving runic power? maybe you designed it to save for a boss?

For Blood: Everything is perfect here too, the only thing I would ask for is a Key for Death and Decay. I know I can use the queue system but I prefer to cast as I run in. For example I start to run towards a group, hold Shift for example where I want Death and Decay and it drops it on them and then I begin to attack them. This is the one reason why I still use Novas Blood profile, lets me run dungeons very fast. Your profile and Novas both use different styles blood tanking. Yours trys to death strike as much as possible it seems to get a big blood shield while Nova's lets Scent for Blood to stack and then only death strikes to react to damage that has happened. I usually get my dungeons done quickly each week by running through with no healer (my friend queues as healer but goes ele shaman) and I use my dps gear, so it will be interesting to see which style works out better for this kind of play.

Thank you again for your hard work. These are just 2 small issues in an otherwise amazing profile!  :Smile:

----------


## TehVoyager

> monk profiles are still on hold.


whyyyyyy T^T

OBTW For people who were having Pause2 issues with teh Rubin Brewmaster profile (disabling pause2 and giving it no buttons) i moved it to right alt (a key i never use) and BEHOLD FUNCTIONALITY

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Rubim, just some quick feedback for your DK profile.
> 
> For 2H Frost: Everything is working perfectly except for AOE. It doesn't seem to be using Frost Strike at all, runic power just gets capped completely and as a result no runes are procing to feed more Howling Blasts. I had a quick look and there is something about saving runic power? maybe you designed it to save for a boss?
> 
> For Blood: Everything is perfect here too, the only thing I would ask for is a Key for Death and Decay. I know I can use the queue system but I prefer to cast as I run in. For example I start to run towards a group, hold Shift for example where I want Death and Decay and it drops it on them and then I begin to attack them. This is the one reason why I still use Novas Blood profile, lets me run dungeons very fast. Your profile and Novas both use different styles blood tanking. Yours trys to death strike as much as possible it seems to get a big blood shield while Nova's lets Scent for Blood to stack and then only death strikes to react to damage that has happened. I usually get my dungeons done quickly each week by running through with no healer (my friend queues as healer but goes ele shaman) and I use my dps gear, so it will be interesting to see which style works out better for this kind of play.
> 
> Thank you again for your hard work. These are just 2 small issues in an otherwise amazing profile!


I am currently the ot in our 2nd 10 man group till we recruit another tank. So here are my thoughts on blood tanking using half dps gear(loaded with mastery(I am sitting at like 170% mastery)). 

When doing tot I believe rubims is better due to either boss hit slow(shields absorb most dmg,makes your Inc dmg less spiky and greatly increases your effective HP) or we are getting ass raped by adds( horridon/council/bats from tortos) so as many death strikes we can get the better.

One thing I have noticed is blood tap usage is horrid in the blood dk build. I have to manually pop it with pause held down so I can get my extra death strike off.

But even though my ilvl is 496 in my tanking setup I still managed to rank on horridon and the first boss lawl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> Hey Rubim, just some quick feedback for your DK profile.
> 
> For 2H Frost: Everything is working perfectly except for AOE. It doesn't seem to be using Frost Strike at all, runic power just gets capped completely and as a result no runes are procing to feed more Howling Blasts. I had a quick look and there is something about saving runic power? maybe you designed it to save for a boss?
> 
> For Blood: Everything is perfect here too, the only thing I would ask for is a Key for Death and Decay. I know I can use the queue system but I prefer to cast as I run in. For example I start to run towards a group, hold Shift for example where I want Death and Decay and it drops it on them and then I begin to attack them. This is the one reason why I still use Novas Blood profile, lets me run dungeons very fast. Your profile and Novas both use different styles blood tanking. Yours trys to death strike as much as possible it seems to get a big blood shield while Nova's lets Scent for Blood to stack and then only death strikes to react to damage that has happened. I usually get my dungeons done quickly each week by running through with no healer (my friend queues as healer but goes ele shaman) and I use my dps gear, so it will be interesting to see which style works out better for this kind of play.
> 
> Thank you again for your hard work. These are just 2 small issues in an otherwise amazing profile!


My personal life is kinda of bad right now, but i know that sucks, today i will try to fix the frost rotations.

Despite my profile was first based on nova, i'm a big EJ/Simcraft fan.




> The effect of Scent of Blood stacks on our gameplay
> 
> Simply put: It has none. You do not care about your Scent of Blood stacks when you determine the time to optimally Death Strike. It is still the incoming damage that dictates when to Death Strike because the Scent of Blood's bonus isn't that amazing.


Blood Tanking - Actively Mitigating since before it was cool - Elitist Jerks




> I am currently the ot in our 2nd 10 man group till we recruit another tank. So here are my thoughts on blood tanking using half dps gear(loaded with mastery(I am sitting at like 170% mastery)). 
> 
> When doing tot I believe rubims is better due to either boss hit slow(shields absorb most dmg,makes your Inc dmg less spiky and greatly increases your effective HP) or we are getting ass raped by adds( horridon/council/bats from tortos) so as many death strikes we can get the better.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is blood tap usage is horrid in the blood dk build. I have to manually pop it with pause held down so I can get my extra death strike off.
> 
> But even though my ilvl is 496 in my tanking setup I still managed to rank on horridon and the first boss lawl.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Blood Tap is not optimal for any specs right now.

For Blood DK you will have more DS/minute using RE.

----------


## BHLDepression

Any plans on the unholy pvp profile?

----------


## imdasandman

> Any plans on the unholy pvp profile?


He stated a few posts back that he pretty much us slowly working on a pvp profile but I don't know if it is frost or unholy.
Check your thread I linked you one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> My personal life is kinda of bad right now, but i know that sucks, today i will try to fix the frost rotations.
> 
> Despite my profile was first based on nova, i'm a big EJ/Simcraft fan.
> 
> 
> Blood Tanking - Actively Mitigating since before it was cool - Elitist Jerks
> 
> 
> Blood Tap is not optimal for any specs right now.
> ...


There's no rush on the Frost rotation, life comes first. For the moment I just use Kinkehs for AOE and its perfect  :Smile: 

Any chance of adding a key mod to drop death and decay on mouseover? I tried to add it myself but just failed. lol I'm not the best with code, just know the basics to tweak things.
If you don't plan to add it could you give me an idea of how to get started?

Thanks for your quick reply  :Smile:

----------


## Aziziel

> There's no rush on the Frost rotation, life comes first. For the moment I just use Kinkehs for AOE and its perfect 
> 
> Any chance of adding a key mod to drop death and decay on mouseover? I tried to add it myself but just failed. lol I'm not the best with code, just know the basics to tweak things.
> If you don't plan to add it could you give me an idea of how to get started?
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply


Does /rcast do what you want it to do with DnD?

#showtooltip Death and Decay
/rcast 43265

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Does /rcast do what you want it to do with DnD?
> 
> #showtooltip Death and Decay
> /rcast 43265


I know about the queue system but I prefer to have a key for DnD so I can drop one exactly where I want it very quickly as I run in to pull.

----------


## durankan

To add a keypress function you could do something like this:

First create a new ability. Name it like: "General_Frame: DnD" (did it like this. because i wanted to use it for all rotations and activate it under the PQI options general tab  :Wink: )



```
if not PQI:IsHotkeys( PQI_RubimGeneralDeathKnight_DnD_key  ) then return false end

if PQR_SpellAvailable(DeathandDecay) then 
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(43265))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
	return true 
end
```

Then you have to edit the "[MISC] Diesell_frame" ability.
Just add 


```
{	name = "DnD",				enable = true,	hotkeys = {	'lc' },	},
```

as a hotkey to the first function. Down where the hotkeys for Pause1 and Pause2 are declared. You can change the hotkey as u like. I personally also deleted the Pause2 because i just need one pause button.

After that. You just have to put the newly created ability "General_Frame: DnD" to all your rotations. Just put it anywhere before the Single and AoE abilities. 

I for my self also deleted every autocast of DnD from the single and aoe rotations because i wanted better control for placing it.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> To add a keypress function you could do something like this:
> 
> First create a new ability. Name it like: "General_Frame: DnD" (did it like this. because i wanted to use it for all rotations and activate it under the PQI options general tab )
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not PQI:IsHotkeys( PQI_RubimGeneralDeathKnight_DnD_key  ) then return false end
> 
> ...


This is perfect, I will add this when i get home and let you know.  :Smile:  




> I for my self also deleted every autocast of DnD from the single and aoe rotations because i wanted better control for placing it.


I am the same. I don't trust the bot to place Death and Decay (although its been very good since Rubim added the fix). I'm just a bit paranoid that it will put it somewhere ridiculous or worse pull another group and cause a wipe.

Thanks for your help! Rep+

----------


## garoboldy

Rubim!

Great news! I'm ranked top 10 in the world for Prot Warriors right now on the first 4 bosses in ToT lol. Your profile is doing great, but I do see things that need to be fixed a bit. I'm hoping you get to updating to especially for T15 2pc and the recent buffs warriors got for prot. I've made some minor changes but just for my personal style.

Hope this helps show you're doing something right man.

had to give you rep as well man, keep it up.

----------


## Rubim

> Rubim!
> 
> Great news! I'm ranked top 10 in the world for Prot Warriors right now on the first 4 bosses in ToT lol. Your profile is doing great, but I do see things that need to be fixed a bit. I'm hoping you get to updating to especially for T15 2pc and the recent buffs warriors got for prot. I've made some minor changes but just for my personal style.
> 
> Hope this helps show you're doing something right man.
> 
> had to give you rep as well man, keep it up.


Well, i was gonna release a update. (Its partial on SVN trough), you will have a Functional SINGLE/AOE rotation, and a Fury Single rotation.

==

I'm updating everything that i have done so far to the SVN, i cant guarantee updates anymore.

I GOT BANNED, it was not because of PQR, was because of something stupid that i did.

==

Windwalker and Brewmaster
- Doing last fixes, using the new PQI interface by Diesall.

DK
- No more updates.

Warrior
- Fury is missing checks (works on single target)

----------


## Apocalypse59

> ==
> 
> I'm updating everything that i have done so far to the SVN, i cant guarantee updates anymore.
> 
> I GOT BANNED, it was not because of PQR, was because of something stupid that i did.


**** man, this is terrible news.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Never seriously considered changing mains, but without you keeping the profiles updated I might not have any other choice.

----------


## garoboldy

WOW  :Frown:  I'm sad to hear that man. I had so many suggestions, especially dragon roar / disrupting shout integration, glyph of incite, T15 2 pc. I can probably dig through your new code base, since I just updated to the newest svn version, and try to see if I can add some stuff.





> Well, i was gonna release a update. (Its partial on SVN trough), you will have a Functional SINGLE/AOE rotation, and a Fury Single rotation.
> 
> ==
> 
> I'm updating everything that i have done so far to the SVN, i cant guarantee updates anymore.
> 
> I GOT BANNED, it was not because of PQR, was because of something stupid that i did.
> 
> ==
> ...

----------


## Aziziel

> I'm updating everything that i have done so far to the SVN, i cant guarantee updates anymore.
> 
> I GOT BANNED, it was not because of PQR, was because of something stupid that i did.


Worst news I've seen in a long time, it's a real blow to the PQR community Rubim - that really sucks and I'm so sorry to hear.  :Frown:

----------


## faldo

> Well, i was gonna release a update. (Its partial on SVN trough), you will have a Functional SINGLE/AOE rotation, and a Fury Single rotation.
> 
> ==
> 
> I'm updating everything that i have done so far to the SVN, i cant guarantee updates anymore.
> 
> I GOT BANNED, it was not because of PQR, was because of something stupid that i did.


Normally I just lurk and read posts, but this is truly a bad day for the community.  :Frown:

----------


## imdasandman

I am a sad panda

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sorry to hear Rubim...your DK profile is what started me in PQR and lead me into making my own profiles, hope this isn't the end for you! In any case thank you for everything and I hope the best for you!

----------


## Pun

Howdy, Would someone be so kind as to post a little tutorial on how to get these to work?

Pretty new to PQR and so far None of the profiles that use Nova Frames work, Can't get the config to show up.

I've downloaded all that's required for the profiles, but no go, any ideas? Thanks in advance.

----------


## kclux

Shit, sorry to hear that Rubim. Losing you would be a big hit to the community. Try to appeal ? And is there anything we can do for you. Good luck.

----------


## imdasandman

> Howdy, Would someone be so kind as to post a little tutorial on how to get these to work?
> 
> Pretty new to PQR and so far None of the profiles that use Nova Frames work, Can't get the config to show up.
> 
> I've downloaded all that's required for the profiles, but no go, any ideas? Thanks in advance.


He uses the pqinterface add on which you put in your wow addons folder than you put the pqi data file in your pqr data folder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

Did a appeal, dunno what is gonna happen.

Stay tuned.

----------


## Myra

Best of luck!

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Good luck my friend, as long as you don't admit it was you and say it was someone else they usually unban. That's been my experience so far.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim WUT DID U DO Y U DO DIS TO US

=D

----------


## Rubim

> Rubim WUT DID U DO Y U DO DIS TO US
> 
> =D


Fly hack trough the chests run.

----------


## Weischbier

> Fly hack trough the chests run.


just...wow...sorry to say that but this is stupid^^

they monitor this scenario closely!

----------


## Rubim

> just...wow...sorry to say that but this is stupid^^
> 
> they monitor this scenario closely!


No shit sherlock, as i pointed earlier, was banned for something stupid.

Anyhow.

>.> Fail, my account is perma banned.

----------


## imdasandman

i been doing flyhack to and i havn't gotten banned..... but i am gonna stop now... thanks for the heads up

where you also using the no clip and not clicking the levers for the doors? I been clicking the levers so it would seem more realistic and i throw rocks at mobs and trigger the aoe snares but don't get hit by them... How were you using the fly hack? Just fly up high and snag s many boxes as possible and no clipping through doors?

----------


## Rubim

> i been doing flyhack to and i havn't gotten banned..... but i am gonna stop now... thanks for the heads up
> 
> where you also using the no clip and not clicking the levers for the doors? I been clicking the levers so it would seem more realistic and i throw rocks at mobs and trigger the aoe snares but don't get hit by them... How were you using the fly hack? Just fly up high and snag s many boxes as possible and no clipping through doors?


Yep.

10chars

----------


## Nixo

Rubim did u read my private msg to u ?

----------


## Razzaxius

Aww crap man. What will you do now? Create a new account or?

----------


## Neyia

Hi Rubim,

Would it be possible in the next version of profiles added a management BloodTap please?

I have a very special gameplay, which is played on:

- *DnD* (Death and Decay) = Left Ctrl
- *AMZ* (Anti-Magic Zone) = Left Alt
- *BT* (BloodTap) = if supperior to 10 stacks

-> Your *DW* profile corresponds with settings, but I can not replace *RE* by *BT* 
-> The Addon "*PQInterface*" never displays the correct settings when I try to play with *Death Siphon*: *DW* Profile at *75* and PQI always at* 50* ..

Thanks

----------


## hackzilla

> Hi Rubim,
> 
> Would it be possible in the next version of profiles added a management BloodTap please?
> 
> I have a very special gameplay, which is played on:
> 
> - *DnD* (Death and Decay) = Left Ctrl
> - *AMZ* (Anti-Magic Zone) = Left Alt
> - *BT* (BloodTap) = if supperior to 10 stacks
> ...


Dude he got banned. 
Be a little patient, we dont even know if he is goin back to the game or not.
Hope all the best for u rubin, great work u got here.

----------


## imdasandman

Rubim I can give u cata account if u want than help u RAF a dk on it(still has RAF bonus) just needs gametime. It is a US account btw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> Hi Rubim,
> 
> Would it be possible in the next version of profiles added a management BloodTap please?
> 
> I have a very special gameplay, which is played on:
> 
> - *DnD* (Death and Decay) = Left Ctrl
> - *AMZ* (Anti-Magic Zone) = Left Alt
> - *BT* (BloodTap) = if supperior to 10 stacks
> ...


Frost is kinda of outdated, does not correspond to the last simcraft.




> Dude he got banned. 
> Be a little patient, we dont even know if he is goin back to the game or not.
> Hope all the best for u rubin, great work u got here.


 :Smile: 




> Rubim I can give u cata account if u want than help u RAF a dk on it(still has RAF bonus) just needs gametime. It is a US account btw
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, im still thinking if i should get back.

----------


## imdasandman

Well let me know man. Wow is still the cheapest form of entertainment IMO. But if u buy a battle chest and RAF yourself you will get all of your achievements and mounts if you make your new account under the same bnet email.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> Well let me know man. Wow is still the cheapest form of entertainment IMO. But if u buy a battle chest and RAF yourself you will get all of your achievements and mounts if you make your new account under the same bnet email.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, i know.

I will comeback, i'm still coding for PQR and testing stuffs, but without and object manager... im gonna wait for PQR 3.0. you guys have no ideia on how powerful you can be with a properly FireHack Rotation.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim are you still planning on dropping the brewmaster update soon?

----------


## p0nch

Rubim, thank you for a Monk profile. As I understand, there - Changelog: https://code.google.com/p/pqr-profile-rubim/source/list is the latest one? I've download it, but Chi Wave dosn't use, may be I must update anithing else? I'm not an advanced user of PQR. (sorry for my English)

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah, i know.
> 
> I will comeback, i'm still coding for PQR and testing stuffs, but without and object manager... im gonna wait for PQR 3.0. you guys have no ideia on how powerful you can be with a properly FireHack Rotation.


Can I test it? I am also a user of FH

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## turtlemans

I've been trying to edit the 2H frost rotation to be compatible with BT and also to be more in line with the current simcraft profile.

I'm linking to what I have currently, but the rotation is hanging. I mostly recycled code from the unholy profile and how it uses blood tap, but I am pretty awful at this. Any help would be appreciated.

2h frost edit - Pastebin.com

----------


## Enuma

> FireHack Rotation.



Rubin or Imdasandman what is FureHack? Can you give me (us) a bit more info. Similar rotation base as PQR? Whats up with it, dont tease.  :Big Grin:

----------


## daveyboyuk

firehack is a subscription based tool for fly hacks collision follow and a lot more etc not sure if postin a link to it is allowed but google is youre friend

----------


## Enuma

> firehack is a subscription based tool for fly hacks collision follow and a lot more etc not sure if postin a link to it is allowed but google is youre friend


Found it, but i was more expecting something for rotation and stuff, im not so much interested in flyhacking or similar stuff.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Does anyone know why Rubim's 2h Frost profile won't cast Raise Dead when T15 2Piece zandalari procs are up?

----------


## imdasandman

Prob same reason why the profile will hang up when you control an undead npc. There are already pets out. My suggestion is to manually cast raise undead 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallisticJoker

Great to hear you're coming back rubim  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

Changes are coming, slowly, but coming.

----------


## n1bl3r

Glad to hear, love your DK and WW profiles,

----------


## hackzilla

Very happy ur back!  :Smile:  

Question: Unholy Festerblight, the profile now reaplies diseases when the atk power / crit chance changes. Does this feature detects fight specific mechanics? For example if during the fight we have a buff where how damage goes up by 50% does the profile takes this into consideration to reapply diseases?

Thinking about Jin'rohk pools for example! thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

Hello guys,

Im having a bit hard time setting Rubim's Fury rotation, i have all the files in their place's and im able to load every single other Rubim's warrior and DK rotation without issue, same goes for rotations from other authors. Only rotation that im unable to load is Rubim's fury rotations (every single one of them).

The thing that i noticed, even when i have warrior data file placed in "Data" folder, PQI keeps displaying to me DK's setting in game, like "Rubim Fury" tab, displays to me options for Frost DK, for Arms i get Unholy settings and for Prot i get Blood DK settings.

I know that profiles are outdated and kinda old cause Rubim's ended up banned, i just want to test them and see how they perform.

Rubim, its good to see you back and kicking mate, i do hope that you will continue developing great profiles for community and decide to stay.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hackzilla

> Very happy ur back!  
> 
> Question: Unholy Festerblight, the profile now reaplies diseases when the atk power / crit chance changes. Does this feature detects fight specific mechanics? For example if during the fight we have a buff where how damage goes up by 50% does the profile takes this into consideration to reapply diseases?
> 
> Thinking about Jin'rohk pools for example! thanks


Nobody knows the answer?

----------


## BallisticJoker

> Nobody knows the answer?


This is what I did.

Pull boss - pop 1 min CD
First pool - pop all CD + 2nd pot (your raid should lust)
This will ensure your character + profile will renew the buff OR you can outbreak manually (or PS) and bot will take over.

----------


## Rubim

> Very happy ur back!  
> 
> Question: Unholy Festerblight, the profile now reaplies diseases when the atk power / crit chance changes. Does this feature detects fight specific mechanics? For example if during the fight we have a buff where how damage goes up by 50% does the profile takes this into consideration to reapply diseases?
> 
> Thinking about Jin'rohk pools for example! thanks


Don't use festerblight.

After 5.2, its not doing more damage than normal rotation. It will updated.

Im still leveling my DK.

----------


## sed-

Q_Q aww man i was excited to use this profile on my 60 monk after testing it on my 90, to bad it doesnt support low lvls

----------


## hackzilla

> Don't use festerblight.
> 
> After 5.2, its not doing more damage than normal rotation. It will updated.
> 
> Im still leveling my DK.


Take your time friend!

Im still using the Frost Dw profile and it still rocks solid  :Wink:

----------


## TehVoyager

Still hoping for the Vaporware brewmaster update ^__^

----------


## qcorn

for your blood DK profile, theres no % option when to use rune tap in pqi inteface - it doesn't seem to be working at all


also ive never seen the profile use vampiric blood - i have to use it manually (nothing in pqi interface under blood tab)

----------


## darksahde

^^ I think the manual use of IBF and VB is intended. And i've seen the rotation use rune tap, but im not sure at what percentage.

My question how to add new spell to the rotation, because i have Asphyxiate and Gorefiend's grasp, they're on GCD.

everytime i want to use it i have to smash my keybord, is there a way to bind it to a shortcut key?

Thanks

----------


## hackzilla

> for your blood DK profile, theres no % option when to use rune tap in pqi inteface - it doesn't seem to be working at all
> 
> 
> also ive never seen the profile use vampiric blood - i have to use it manually (nothing in pqi interface under blood tab)


The profile does not use Defensive CD's
Also the profile will use blood tap when u activate vampiric blood

----------


## ikool

> ^^ I think the manual use of IBF and VB is intended. And i've seen the rotation use rune tap, but im not sure at what percentage.
> 
> My question how to add new spell to the rotation, because i have Asphyxiate and Gorefiend's grasp, they're on GCD.
> 
> everytime i want to use it i have to smash my keybord, is there a way to bind it to a shortcut key?
> 
> Thanks



Just take a look at the second Post on the first Page, there is what you looking for  :Smile:

----------


## darksahde

> Just take a look at the second Post on the first Page, there is what you looking for


But i see no Asphyxiate nor Gorefiend's grasp ><''

I tried to add those 2 into the spell list, it crash the bot automatically.

----------


## turtlemans

> How it works
> You type /rcast ID OF SPELL the bot willl save resources and use on the next GCD.
> 
> For example:
> /rcast 46968
> 
> If you want it, you can macro it and put on any place on your action bar, sample macro:


heyo look at this-o

----------


## ikool

> But i see no Asphyxiate nor Gorefiend's grasp ><''
> 
> I tried to add those 2 into the spell list, it crash the bot automatically.


I just tried it myself, it works as intended. You dont have to add anything in the spell list. Just start the Bot normally and type 

for Asphyxiate:

/rcast 108194

and for Gorefiend:

/rcast 108199

in Chat.

Hope this helps.

----------


## darksahde

> I just tried it myself, it works as intended. You dont have to add anything in the spell list. Just start the Bot normally and type 
> 
> for Asphyxiate:
> 
> /rcast 108194
> 
> and for Gorefiend:
> 
> /rcast 108199
> ...


Thank you, it works.

----------


## BallisticJoker

To manipulate SR for 4 piece would I just chance the XML coding to 45 instead of 35?

----------


## imdasandman

> To manipulate SR for 4 piece would I just chance the XML coding to 45 instead of 35?


Yep. I would also try to toss a buff check for killing machine as it will make Sr a 100% crit 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallisticJoker

> Yep. I would also try to toss a buff check for killing machine as it will make Sr a 100% crit 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


No idea how to code that in lol - just quick fix for UH :P

----------


## Toney

Hey Rubim, thanks for your profiles, it's been a huge improvement from HB!

I've just recently started using this, and noticed my DK has A LOT of trouble using DnD.
In the past I've used Sandman's profile, and DnD would always be cast on top of me, except when I queued it, then it'd be cast on mouseover.
It seems your profile is always cast on mouseover, and a lot of the times it's not even cast. The AoE thingy appears, but it feels like it just can't "click it", even when I queue it manually.
If you could somehow fix that, this would be IMHO the ultimate DK profile.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## azxd

that usually happens when you have right mouse button pressed for camera rotation. when you qeue dnd avoid moving camera with right mouse button till it casts it.
hope i helped.

----------


## kackagent

but it happens to me all the time without rightclicking ... sometimes i see the green circle of DND pop up 7 times in a row without successfully setting it up ... and ending with stopping to try it.

----------


## drakull

Are you guys aware that, by default, macros are saved server side? I don't think making macros with "/rcast" is safe.

----------


## Toney

> that usually happens when you have right mouse button pressed for camera rotation. when you qeue dnd avoid moving camera with right mouse button till it casts it.
> hope i helped.


Thanks! I'll try that. I normally do have the right button pressed for rotating the camera, so it might be it.




> Are you guys aware that, by default, macros are saved server side? I don't think making macros with "/rcast" is safe.


That's a pretty good point, though I've been using my TSM bot macros (which have been public on the HB forums for over a year), and never had any bans, so I'm not overly worried about it.
I'll probably replace them, other than for DnD, I don't have that much use for them.

Thanks for bringing it up.

----------


## drakull

> That's a pretty good point, though I've been using my TSM bot macros (which have been public on the HB forums for over a year), and never had any bans, so I'm not overly worried about it.
> I'll probably replace them, other than for DnD, I don't have that much use for them.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it up.


Just to be safe, I recommend visiting www[dot]wowpedia[dot]org/CVar_synchronizeMacros to learn how to disable server side saving for macros.

----------


## Toney

> Just to be safe, I recommend visiting www[dot]wowpedia[dot]org/CVar_synchronizeMacros to learn how to disable server side saving for macros.


That's awesome, thanks a lot!

----------


## Aziziel

> Don't use festerblight.
> 
> After 5.2, its not doing more damage than normal rotation. It will updated.
> 
> Im still leveling my DK.


How's the new DK going Rubim? I miss your updates.  :Frown:

----------


## Toney

> that usually happens when you have right mouse button pressed for camera rotation. when you qeue dnd avoid moving camera with right mouse button till it casts it.
> hope i helped.


Unfortunately, it didn't make a difference. Still not working.
Thanks, though :'(

----------


## azxd

> but it happens to me all the time without rightclicking ... sometimes i see the green circle of DND pop up 7 times in a row without successfully setting it up ... and ending with stopping to try it.


thats what used to be the problem for me, not right clicking , but while having right mouse button pressed for cam rotation. i do not use the new profile with the queue system so maybe some1 who does can offer a working solution for you and Toney

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Is there 4piece support for the unholy profile?

----------


## hackzilla

> Is there 4piece support for the unholy profile?


For unholy is simple, just edit profile and chance the value from 35 to 45.

for frost it may be a little harder because you need to check for killing machine, although im not 100% if it's worth to save killing machine to soul reaper.

From what i have read on forums it is.. but we just need more theorycrafting to be sure!

----------


## qcorn

delete please

----------


## Weird0

> For unholy is simple, just edit profile and chance the value from 35 to 45.
> 
> for frost it may be a little harder because you need to check for killing machine, although im not 100% if it's worth to save killing machine to soul reaper.
> 
> From what i have read on forums it is.. but we just need more theorycrafting to be sure!


the problem with frost currently is that unholy has a dmg bonus thanks to dreadblade on soul reaper. so with frost it is very doubtfull that it is better but as unholy... damn you better spam that soul reaper spell as often as you can !

as soon as you get your hands on the 4p bonus switch to unholy it outperforms frost on certain fights by arms lenght also if you go all out festerblight put a heavyer weight on mastery than crit in fights like tortos i even managed to outdps mages in equally good gear (ilvl 519) just be sure to reapply your diseases when all your trinkets are up. i had once the perfect proc order and outperformed our mage by 20k dps (had both trinkets up used my str pot and then my 15% from weapon procced bathing me in roughly 58k strength) my diseases just went crazy xD

----------


## kackagent

> the problem with frost currently is that unholy has a dmg bonus thanks to dreadblade on soul reaper. so with frost it is very doubtfull that it is better but as unholy... damn you better spam that soul reaper spell as often as you can !


You are so wrong! Soulripper hits even harder than obliterate, while only half of the runes are used.

----------


## Persikos

Lost settings window when running profiles MONK wind. What happened?

----------


## hackzilla

> the problem with frost currently is that unholy has a dmg bonus thanks to dreadblade on soul reaper. so with frost it is very doubtfull that it is better but as unholy... damn you better spam that soul reaper spell as often as you can !
> 
> as soon as you get your hands on the 4p bonus switch to unholy it outperforms frost on certain fights by arms lenght also if you go all out festerblight put a heavyer weight on mastery than crit in fights like tortos i even managed to outdps mages in equally good gear (ilvl 519) just be sure to reapply your diseases when all your trinkets are up. i had once the perfect proc order and outperformed our mage by 20k dps (had both trinkets up used my str pot and then my 15% from weapon procced bathing me in roughly 58k strength) my diseases just went crazy xD


Well yeah to bad the Festerblight profile from Rubin is not in perfect shape.

Anyway killing machine on Soul Reaper, makes the initial strike Crit and the damage after the 5 seconds crits aswell. So im almost certain it will be worth to save killing machine to SR.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Need edited for 4 pce =( It's not working for UH or Frost

----------


## Apocalypse59

Rubim any ETA on the Protection Paladin profile?

----------


## imdasandman

I will try to do a quick edit sometime this weekend for the 4piece bonus. It will be its own rotation/abilities files. I am not going to put in a check if u have the 4pc or not


What i am planning to do is change the Sr to check for km and it will only fire if u have km. I will also change the obliterate for 2h and frost strike for dw if target is less than 45% hp it will no longer use km
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> Well yeah to bad the Festerblight profile from Rubin is not in perfect shape.
> 
> Anyway killing machine on Soul Reaper, makes the initial strike Crit and the damage after the 5 seconds crits aswell. So im almost certain it will be worth to save killing machine to SR.


ah ok im sort of out of touch with frost lately

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Apparently when you equip the legendary Capacitance meta gem, the bot spams Plague Strike.

>_<

----------


## imdasandman

> Apparently when you equip the legendary Capacitance meta gem, the bot spams Plague Strike.
> 
> >_<


that odd considering the profile does not even look for the buff/debuff that the meta applies lawl

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Yeah, I put in the meta gem and it used plague strike 20 times in under a minute.

----------


## imdasandman

_Disclaimer!!!!_ These are *Rubims* profiles all I did was put in KM and hp check of 45% in the single target 2H/DW Frost and UH Reg/Fester and all the aoe profiles... I did not look at sims to see if it was implemented correctly or not. Also, for frost the prfile will never use KM procs on Frost Strike(DW) or Obliterate(2H) once the target is below 45% hp as it will save the KM procs exclusively for SR... SR should also never fire off with out a KM proc.

File only contains the rotation/abilities files.... Use your existing data folders that are on the op post on page 1 of this thread.

LINK:>>>>> http://www.filedropper.com/rubim4pcmodified<<<<<<

----------


## imdasandman

weird... can you get the proc id's and item id for me... i will see what i can do to fix it. that is just freaking weird.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

It uses Plague Strike A LOT. Here are the IDs you asked for:

meta: 137595

plague strike: 45462

----------


## imdasandman

> It uses Plague Strike A LOT. Here are the IDs you asked for:
> 
> meta: 137595
> 
> plague strike: 45462


Go to a target dummy and watch the blood plague debuff on the target and see when that meta fires off if it is somehow removing blood plague and overwriting it with its debuff 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

It's not falling off, it just keeps re-applying blood plague.

----------


## imdasandman

Huh... Really weird

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Yeah, it's really strange. I hope you can get this fixed asap  :Frown: 


edit: it looks like everytime you get a stack of the charge, it does a plague strike. Or if you switch out the meta gem for something else, and the stacks are still there, it continues to plague strike. It's something to do with the stacking charge,

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah, it's really strange. I hope you can get this fixed asap 
> 
> 
> edit: it looks like everytime you get a stack of the charge, it does a plague strike. Or if you switch out the meta gem for something else, and the stacks are still there, it continues to plague strike. It's something to do with the stacking charge,


Only thing i hope i can do is make a condition that will ignore the buff stack but i have no idea how to do that. Let me ask around might take a few days. Are you playing unholy or frost?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

i am playing unholy

edit: it continues to plague strike even without the gem, lol.

No idea what caused it.

edit2: does any of this seem out of place to you?


```
--actions+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power+5000)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>49)
if BPtimer > 0
and (ActualDotDmg()+10000) > DotDmg
and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
then
	CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end
```

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> i am playing unholy
> 
> edit: it continues to plague strike even without the gem, lol.
> 
> No idea what caused it.
> 
> edit2: does any of this seem out of place to you?
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using festerblight? The gem could be causing the profile to refresh dots over and over because it thinks they are stronger now.

----------


## imdasandman

> i am playing unholy
> 
> edit: it continues to plague strike even without the gem, lol.
> 
> No idea what caused it.
> 
> edit2: does any of this seem out of place to you?
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using one of those trinkets that will continuously add str until it caps? If so and you are using festerblight i bet that is where your issue lies.

So go to a dummy, unequip your trinkets and see what happens


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim i have some suggestions for the Brewmaster monk profile. im using this to raid with, currently 513 ilvl, t14 2pc, tier 15 2 piece. also 2h tanking instead of dual wield (one handers will not drop for me T-T)

Put a maximum cap on Shuffle. last night in one attempt, i had over a minute of shuffle from Blackout kick saved up. there's no need for more than that really. once you hit, say, 1 min, it should start using BOF more, or something. i dunno. but 1 min + of shuffle saved up lol

I find that on some fights in some situations im using purifying brew way too much. i have a monitor set up to show how much of my HP stagger will do... I've seen the rotation clear stagger repeatedly with only 4% stagger. IDK how this could be coded, but a way to prevent wasted chi in that manner would be beneficial.

Both of the above lead me to my last suggestion. design some system to pool some chi, and take Guard out of the rotation to be used manually similar to how Fort Brew, dampen harm/diffuse magic is manual cast. same with Elusive Brew. This would allow the player to pool defensive CDs for fights where CD usage is highly important, such as Magera and Drummu.


Basicly Brewmasters should allways have chi on reserve, but without capping chi... so if it was set to pool 2 chi, and never cap chi, you could setup to allways be able to guard at the perfect time.


Imo this would make the brewmaster profile better because it would allow players to use CDS intellegently, instead of the bot going OH THATS ON CD I SHOULD USE IT.


BTW: Pic below is me waiting for fabled Vaporware monk update.

----------


## Nerder

Hey guys, I recently updated Rubims monk profile, I've seen a few people asking. I'm taking no credit in writing this at all, its all what rubim had, just I tailored it moreso for the recent changes in rotation a bit. My monk is 518 ilvl, with Rune of Re-origination so that is coded in here and pulled a sustained 104k dps with it ( no food/flask and only self buffs )

Here's the text file to download from PQR. I only renamed it so people can keep his old one and the one I use for raiding atm


```
http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
```

----------


## TehVoyager

> Hey guys, I recently updated Rubims monk profile, I've seen a few people asking. I'm taking no credit in writing this at all, its all what rubim had, just I tailored it moreso for the recent changes in rotation a bit. My monk is 518 ilvl, with Rune of Re-origination so that is coded in here and pulled a sustained 104k dps with it ( no food/flask and only self buffs )
> 
> Here's the text file to download from PQR. I only renamed it so people can keep his old one and the one I use for raiding atm
> 
> 
> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
> ```



any chance of incorperating the changes i discussed above into your edit?

Edit: NVM, your talking about Windwalker. SIGH STILL NO HOPE FOR BREWMASTERS.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> Are you using one of those trinkets that will continuously add str until it caps? If so and you are using festerblight i bet that is where your issue lies.
> 
> So go to a dummy, unequip your trinkets and see what happens
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not using Festerblight mainly. I used both to test out this Plague Strike issue, it's with both.

and yes, I am using one of those trinkets. However, they didn't cause this issue before. I'll test without the trinkets though, and get back to you asap.

edit: yup, it does it without the trinket, too.

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm not using Festerblight mainly. I used both to test out this Plague Strike issue, it's with both.
> 
> and yes, I am using one of those trinkets. However, they didn't cause this issue before. I'll test without the trinkets though, and get back to you asap.
> 
> edit: yup, it does it without the trinket, too.


Alright, go into your pqr folder and delete your settings folder, delete rubim's profiles and his data file than redownload them. I am thinking somehow the files corrupted themselves

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Did all of that - still spams plague strike =/

----------


## imdasandman

> Did all of that - still spams plague strike =/


I found the issue i will have a fix up in less than 5 mins with a link for you to download the corrected profiles

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Yay  :Smile:  thank you so much! you're a lifesaver!

What was the issue?

----------


## imdasandman

> Yay  thank you so much! you're a lifesaver!
> 
> What was the issue?


bp timer was messed up on some things... please do a test with festerblight first as i did a different edit to it than the others and i am hoping it will still preserve the increase in dmg reapply disease thing... the standard uh rotation and aoe unholy rotation should work no matter what.

>>>>>http://www.filedropper.com/rubimpsfix<<<<<

----------


## imdasandman

I messed it up give me a few more mins

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Okay, i havent had a chance to test it out yet.. will test out the new one when you post it

----------


## imdasandman

*Disclaimer!!! These files are edits of rubims frost and unholy dk... I have 2 separate downloads one is for non T15 4pc the other is for T15 4pc( Frost proper KM usuage with SR and both unholy/frost uses SR at 45% and below...)




*​I fixed the plague strike issue that the unholy profiles were having.

I also, added Unholy Frenzy into the rotation as it was not there before... It has a boss check just like Summon Garg does.

These are SVN repo's I will not be uploading to a mirror anymore

T15 4PC <<<<<<imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 57: /trunk/Rubim DK with T15 4PC>>>>>>>

NoN T15 4PC <<<<<imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 57: /trunk/Rubim DK Non T15 4PC>>>>>

----------


## derfred

> *Disclaimer!!! These files are edits of rubims frost and unholy dk... I have 2 separate downloads one is for non T15 4pc the other is for T15 4pc( Frost proper KM usuage with SR and both unholy/frost uses SR at 45% and below...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​I fixed the plague strike issue that the unholy profiles were having.
> 
> I also, added Unholy Frenzy into the rotation as it was not there before... It has a boss check just like Summon Garg does.
> 
> ...


For some reason my character just stands and autoattacks the dummy, im using the DW non 15 4PC

----------


## imdasandman

> For some reason my character just stands and autoattacks the dummy, im using the DW non 15 4PC


Did u grab the data files from the first post in this thread?

I made no changes to the dw and 2H frost that is non t15 4pc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Razzaxius

> Hey guys, I recently updated Rubims monk profile, I've seen a few people asking. I'm taking no credit in writing this at all, its all what rubim had, just I tailored it moreso for the recent changes in rotation a bit. My monk is 518 ilvl, with Rune of Re-origination so that is coded in here and pulled a sustained 104k dps with it ( no food/flask and only self buffs )
> 
> Here's the text file to download from PQR. I only renamed it so people can keep his old one and the one I use for raiding atm
> 
> 
> ```
> http://nerder-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/PQRotation/monk.txt
> ```


Yo Nerder, thanks for this, really appreciate it <3

----------


## derfred

> Did u grab the data files from the first post in this thread?
> 
> I made no changes to the dw and 2H frost that is non t15 4pc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


My bad, i didnt install the nova data-stuff and everything else needed that i just noticed in the second post on first page. 

Allthough when i try to download Nova_Data and Nova_Frame from inside PQR "download from website" and paste in "https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...a_Profiles.txt", it just says invalid url, ive tried all the other adresses aswell but no luck. 

Any chance anyone know what im doing horribly wrong here?

----------


## TotalRecall

I keep getting an in game error whenever I activate any profiles from Rubim:

"Ace3 had been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable this addon and reload the UI."

anyone know how to fix this to get the profile to work properly?

----------


## imdasandman

> My bad, i didnt install the nova data-stuff and everything else needed that i just noticed in the second post on first page. 
> 
> Allthough when i try to download Nova_Data and Nova_Frame from inside PQR "download from website" and paste in "https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...a_Profiles.txt", it just says invalid url, ive tried all the other adresses aswell but no luck. 
> 
> Any chance anyone know what im doing horribly wrong here?


Instead of https try http

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> I keep getting an in game error whenever I activate any profiles from Rubim:
> 
> "Ace3 had been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable this addon and reload the UI."
> 
> anyone know how to fix this to get the profile to work properly?


Make sure you have the proper data files. If you do than disable addons till you find which addon(s) is causing you issues

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derfred

> Instead of https try http
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Ive tried that aswell as www.http:// etc, but no luck, thanks anyway

----------


## imdasandman

> Ive tried that aswell as www.http:// etc, but no luck, thanks anyway


Give me like 30 minutes. I will upload the data file to my svn 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derfred

Awesome, i went here imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 57: /trunk but couldnt find anything

----------


## Ballerstatus121

this profile:




> T15 4PC <<<<<<imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 57: /trunk/Rubim DK with T15 4PC>>>>>>>


Still seems to be spamming plague strike =/

The first fix you posted was alright - but it still used plague strike when it didn't need to(i.e. when both diseases were up via outbreak.. used it twice and stopped.). Just not as much as the newer one you posted.

----------


## imdasandman

> Awesome, i went here imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 57: /trunk but couldnt find anything


Yea my 2month old kinda fell asleep on daddy and daddy took him a nap  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## imdasandman

> this profile:
> 
> 
> 
> Still seems to be spamming plague strike =/
> 
> The first fix you posted was alright - but it still used plague strike when it didn't need to(i.e. when both diseases were up via outbreak.. used it twice and stopped.). Just not as much as the newer one you posted.


Kk... Hmm. How much haste do u have? I only have just shy of 11k haste. It should pop plague strike if your bp has 3 or less seconds left.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Ballerstatus121

I have 10k haste. And it doesn't do that, sadly. If I go to a dummy and start attacking, it'll apply outbreak, and then plague strike about three or four times, with both updates on PS you've posted. However, the first one is better than the second.

----------


## imdasandman

> I have 10k haste. And it doesn't do that, sadly. If I go to a dummy and start attacking, it'll apply outbreak, and then plague strike about three or four times.


It is applying it 3 to 4 times due to your ap and str going up from procs and trinkets.
It does that to apply the strongest diseases.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Ballerstatus121

I'm not sure if that's the optimal way to push out the most possible dps, it doesn't feel right >_<

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm not sure if that's the optimal way to push out the most possible dps, it doesn't feel right >_<


I can make a straight up plague strike/bp ability that ignores the disease DMG changes for ya. It will be tonight before I push it out. Check your Pam's I am going to send u my btag.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## imdasandman

Baller clear out your inbox. I cannot send you a pm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Alright, emptied.

----------


## imdasandman

I am about to work on the profiles. Been sick as a dog all day and finally got some energy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Wish you'd log on, found another issue with the profile.. minor, but enough to be of annoyance.

----------


## imdasandman

> Wish you'd log on, found another issue with the profile.. minor, but enough to be of annoyance.


Yea about to be on just got back from the park with the kids

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

I'm back  :Smile: 

Anyway, im still working on my DK and MONK profiles

For Monks you guys can expect and update by the end of this week.

- Brewmaster and Windwalker on a single rotation
- Leveling Profile (Brewmaster for now)
- More customization
- Rotation fixes

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm back 
> 
> Anyway, im still working on my DK and MONK profiles
> 
> For Monks you guys can expect and update by the end of this week.
> 
> - Brewmaster and Windwalker on a single rotation
> - Leveling Profile (Brewmaster for now)
> - More customization
> - Rotation fixes


Welcome back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nixo

Welcome back

----------


## wwndrk

welcome back! since your profiles are the best ones i´ve ever seen here, i´m already looking forward to the ret paladin one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rubim

> welcome back! since your profiles are the best ones i´ve ever seen here, i´m already looking forward to the ret paladin one


Without an object manager, AoE Rotation with Pally RET feels WIERD.

Since you need different rotations for 3~5~9 targets.

==

I'm working on something dont worry.

----------


## hackzilla

> I'm back


Oh yeah! Looking forward to the Festerblight Fix, and the 4 pieces bonus option!

<3 Rubim

----------


## Ninjaderp

Welcome back Rubim, good to have you back! ^^

----------


## pve

Hey Rubim, are you still planning on a prot pal release? I'm sure your busy, just looking for something better or under more active development than what's currently out there. Love your work, thanks for your efforts.

----------


## svs

> I'm back 
> 
> Anyway, im still working on my DK and MONK profiles
> 
> For Monks you guys can expect and update by the end of this week.
> 
> - Brewmaster and Windwalker on a single rotation
> - Leveling Profile (Brewmaster for now)
> - More customization
> - Rotation fixes


Welcome back mate!
Will it be PQInterface based like your awesome DK's one?

----------


## TehVoyager

> I'm back 
> 
> Anyway, im still working on my DK and MONK profiles
> 
> For Monks you guys can expect and update by the end of this week.
> 
> - Brewmaster and Windwalker on a single rotation
> - Leveling Profile (Brewmaster for now)
> - More customization
> - Rotation fixes



Yay! ^__^ Looking forward to the BrM monk update

----------


## imdasandman

Just a quick update. With the unholy festerblight profile i ranked below 75 on multiple fights tonight with an ilvl of 517, 2pc t15 2pc t14 no legendary meta, soapbox is about 4-5k below this. So if you need up to date unholy my post is above to svn sources.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

> Just a quick update. With the unholy festerblight profile i ranked below 75 on multiple fights tonight with an ilvl of 517, 2pc t15 2pc t14 no legendary meta, soapbox is about 4-5k below this. So if you need up to date unholy my post is above to svn sources.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


The svn in your signature? Ace that you update this while Rubim is focusing on his other profiles :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> The svn in your signature? Ace that you update this while Rubim is focusing on his other profiles


I am going to add him to skype later today and see what he wants to do.

Tge svn in my sig is old man. I made a post a page or 2 back with my new changes. Fester change is like only one line 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ixako

Sandman, what's better for festerblight unholy - haste or mastery?

----------


## imdasandman

Haste

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## turtlemans

I'm having some issues with the profile. It seems to be especially with dark transformation and death coil. Sometimes, it will just use scourge strike when it should be using dark transformation. Additionally, when dark transformation procs and it has enough runic power up for death coil and no runes up, it will just sit there. Any ideas what is going on?

----------


## imdasandman

> I'm having some issues with the profile. It seems to be especially with dark transformation and death coil. Sometimes, it will just use scourge strike when it should be using dark transformation. Additionally, when dark transformation procs and it has enough runic power up for death coil and no runes up, it will just sit there. Any ideas what is going on?


I have not been having these issues. What is your latency like? If you play with a higher ping like 250ms + , go into pqr settings and adjust the lag tolarance tool to match what your ping is. This will slow the rotation down and make it behave more properly.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## turtlemans

> I have not been having these issues. What is your latency like? If you play with a higher ping like 250ms + , go into pqr settings and adjust the lag tolarance tool to match what your ping is. This will slow the rotation down and make it behave more properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Usually around 30 ms. I don't have issues with other profiles. I actually use an edited version of your 5.0.4 unholy profile because of these issues.

----------


## saintsrlfc

This profile does nothing just sits there what am i doing wrong?

----------


## imdasandman

> This profile does nothing just sits there what am i doing wrong?


Do you have the required data folders? 
Do you have pqinterface installed in your wow addons golder and required data file?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

I am heading out for an out of state wedding this weekend so i can provide limited troubleshooting, i will not be able to make any edits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cleoproxy

I will happily donate if you can get ret pala done.

I am using another one atm that is hitting 50-60k dps with my item level - 477,

If you can do better ill donate 

thanks

----------


## derfred

Blood Tap in the Rubim Dualwield Frost profile doesnt work at all, it seems that the code for it is missing

----------


## ikool

> Blood Tap in the Rubim Dualwield Frost profile doesnt work at all, it seems that the code for it is missing


Bloodtap is not supported.

----------


## derfred

> Bloodtap is not supported.


Oh thats abit weird since its the highest dps talent-option for DW

Its even in there in "FrostDW - Single Target" above frost strike, but no code.

*--E	5.22	blood_tap,if=talent.blood_tap.enabled&buff.blood_charge.stack>10&(runic_power>76 |(runic_power>=20&buff.killing_machine.react))*

--F	80.05	frost_strike,if=buff.killing_machine.react|runic_power>88
if TargetValidation("target",FrostStrike)
and KillingMachine
then
CastSpell(FrostStrike)
end

Any chance Blood Tap will be implemented in a future release perhaps?

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Do you have the required data folders? 
> Do you have pqinterface installed in your wow addons golder and required data file?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


What folders do i need?

Every other profile i use works fine,,,,i'm still scratching my head as to why it's not working....All it does is auto attack

----------


## Weischbier

So what happenend to Rubim? Did the ban kick him out of business?
I wasn't around for some time :/

----------


## kackagent

> What folders do i need?
> 
> Every other profile i use works fine,,,,i'm still scratching my head as to why it's not working....All it does is auto attack



look at the second post in this thread!

----------


## imdasandman

> So what happenend to Rubim? Did the ban kick him out of business?
> I wasn't around for some time :/


It did but he is leveling new toons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kackagent

what was he banned for?

----------


## derfred

Also a final question regarding the unholy rotation; is it possible to only take snapshot of stats and reapplying diseases when Fabled Feather of Ji-Kun is at 10 stacks? 
Just to prevent it from reapplying diseases at all the ten ticks before feather is in full capacity. 

Oh and i didnt notice an aoe profile of the unholy either, just tested it in RF and it didnt pestilence or DnD even though there was heavy aoe-packs.

----------


## TehVoyager

hoqwwa the update processs goin rubim?

----------


## imdasandman

> Also a final question regarding the unholy rotation; is it possible to only take snapshot of stats and reapplying diseases when Fabled Feather of Ji-Kun is at 10 stacks? 
> Just to prevent it from reapplying diseases at all the ten ticks before feather is in full capacity. 
> 
> Oh and i didnt notice an aoe profile of the unholy either, just tested it in RF and it didnt pestilence or DnD even though there was heavy aoe-packs.


Part 1: i have the feather also and it causes no issues. The rotation uses outbreak ( i glyph unholy blight for 1-2 dps target fights) and around stack 9 or 10 it will plague strike to apply the stronger diseases. Nothing wrong with this.

Part 2: dnd does shit dmg so it is towards the bottom. If you are running fights with multiple adds, i.e. Tortos/ horridan/ council/ etc, glyph into rolling blood. If you have a need use pest than make a macro for it 
/rcast Pestilance

Spelling is prob wrong but this will force the rotation to use pest next.

All my answers that i have provided are from a mixture of personal experiences, sims, and reading on various class forums.

On tortos i do 240k+ dps for example.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

@Imbasandman

Your edits work flawless, have a really hard time beating them manually. Good work

----------


## imdasandman

> @Imbasandman
> 
> Your edits work flawless, have a really hard time beating them manually. Good work


Thanks.
I got more i want to implement just need to sync time with rubim to discuss and implament. Homeboy lives in brazil so he is 2.5 hours ahead of me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallisticJoker

Keep up the awesome work sandman ! Edits are amazing lol

----------


## kackagent

hey imdasandman,
i always try to use pestilence on tortoa, but the priority for /rcast is way to low! sometimes it takes 10sek for prq to cast pest

----------


## imdasandman

> hey imdasandman,
> i always try to use pestilence on tortoa, but the priority for /rcast is way to low! sometimes it takes 10sek for prq to cast pest


Kk i will look onto it


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

```
Date: 2013-04-23 08:31:06
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 102
Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."] line 89:
   attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
   [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:89: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = 78023.744644782
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 13.002965927124
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"
```

keep getting this error everytime i pop up unholy spec.
It sits there doing nothing but auto attack
and i have to refresh it by enabling the AoE and disable in order for it to work

----------


## imdasandman

> ```
> Date: 2013-04-23 08:31:06
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 102
> Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."] line 89:
>    attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
>    [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:89: ?()
> ...


I dont know why it is popping up with ghis error. From the debug code you shown it is refering to the code at the top of the rotation which does not compare anything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

> I dont know why it is popping up with ghis error. From the debug code you shown it is refering to the code at the top of the rotation which does not compare anything
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


ya i cant figure out why either, but it only appears on T14 profile, works fine on T15

----------


## Decaed

> ya i cant figure out why either, but it only appears on T14 profile, works fine on T15


I'm having this issue with both T14 and T15 profiles. It keeps crashing PQInterface and blocking it. Saying the function is only available to the Blizzard UI or something.

----------


## fddbzz

> I'm having this issue with both T14 and T15 profiles. It keeps crashing PQInterface and blocking it. Saying the function is only available to the Blizzard UI or something.


try press your active AoE button before u start dpsing.
mine is Left Shift. try that

and turn on the swatter addon which will show the error log instead of keep sending errors to your blizzard UI, it will stop your WoW from crashing too

----------


## imdasandman

Yea this is odd. I made no changes to the svn profiles and everything worked perfect all last week til today. But blizz just pushed some minor hotfixes so i am really lost as to why this started happening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Decaed

> try press your active AoE button before u start dpsing.
> mine is Left Shift. try that
> 
> and turn on the swatter addon which will show the error log instead of keep sending errors to your blizzard UI, it will stop your WoW from crashing too


I'll try it when I get home. Thanks!

----------


## Decaed

> I'll try it when I get home. Thanks!


Tried it but it still doesn't want to work. I have no idea why.

----------


## fddbzz

> Tried it but it still doesn't want to work. I have no idea why.


turn off the pause button, or press the pause button a few times. both paust rotation1 and 2. i played with that to make it work.
and check if it works out fine without PQI.

----------


## Decaed

> turn off the pause button, or press the pause button a few times. both paust rotation1 and 2. i played with that to make it work.
> and check if it works out fine without PQI.


Tried all that but it still doesn't work. I've gone back to his pre-PQI profile for the moment.

----------


## imdasandman

> Tried all that but it still doesn't work. I've gone back to his pre-PQI profile for the moment.


Well i had this working fine last night. I used a fresh pqr with only the required data folders and my last update from svn. Had zero issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

> Tried all that but it still doesn't work. I've gone back to his pre-PQI profile for the moment.


ya try redownload the data file from sandman's svn

----------


## Decaed

> ya try redownload the data file from sandman's svn


Yeah I didnt change anything at all of a sudden it started working again lol. Thanks for your help.

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah I didnt change anything at all of a sudden it started working again lol. Thanks for your help.


Yea like i was saying it was totally odd imo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Stanley41now

You type /rcast ID OF SPELL the bot willl save resources and use on the next GCD.

----------


## Edsaxe

Anyone know how to code in the ability to make use of double conversion

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ond-macro.html (DK 6% Conversion heal per second macro)

----------


## Decaed

Hey Sandman, have you tried working with the unholy frenzy code at all? For the life of me I cannot get it to work. It's set up right in the spell list and its also coded correctly but it doesnt want to work  :Frown:

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Sandman, have you tried working with the unholy frenzy code at all? For the life of me I cannot get it to work. It's set up right in the spell list and its also coded correctly but it doesnt want to work


It fires for me. But i will double check in tge next few days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Decaed

> It fires for me. But i will double check in tge next few days
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Nevermind I changed the code to suit myself and its working fine now.

----------


## cassrgs

hello everibody

im getting this error when using aoe rotation on frost2H

it seems its related with frost strike but idk how to fix it, tried removing isspellknown from the targetvalidation function but then frost strike dont work at all



```
Message: [string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:175: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
Time: 04/26/13 17:42:03
Count: 45
Stack: [C]: in function `IsSpellKnown'
[string "-- This profile would never be done without..."]:175: in function `TargetValidation'
[string "if AoERotation == false then return false e..."]:129: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = false
```

any sugestion?
Thanks in advance for any help

----------


## derfred

> Part 1: i have the feather also and it causes no issues. The rotation uses outbreak ( i glyph unholy blight for 1-2 dps target fights) and around stack 9 or 10 it will plague strike to apply the stronger diseases. Nothing wrong with this.
> 
> Part 2: dnd does shit dmg so it is towards the bottom. If you are running fights with multiple adds, i.e. Tortos/ horridan/ council/ etc, glyph into rolling blood. If you have a need use pest than make a macro for it 
> /rcast Pestilance
> 
> Spelling is prob wrong but this will force the rotation to use pest next.
> 
> All my answers that i have provided are from a mixture of personal experiences, sims, and reading on various class forums.
> 
> On tortos i do 240k+ dps for example.


Thanks for the answers! 

However when I use the rotation it always uses Outbreak at around 4-5 stacks on feathers. I tried it extensively on raid-dummy and my theoretical best blood-plague tick would hit for 47300, allthough this profile never made it over 40k. 
But its no big deal, just something that could be a bit more optimized.

Also, sometimes on fights like council HC, its going nuts with Blood Boil, it uses it so much that the dots are falling off since it doesnt use festering strike enough. Is there any chance that Blood Boil could be removed alltogether since its really easy to just hit it manually when needed?

And it also uses HoW eventhough it is at 100 runicpower, wich seems a bit unnecessary. 

Thanks for an otherwise awesome profile!!

Edit: I tried klicking that rep button aswell but it wont let me give more im afraid.

----------


## imdasandman

> Thanks for the answers! 
> 
> However when I use the rotation it always uses Outbreak at around 4-5 stacks on feathers. I tried it extensively on raid-dummy and my theoretical best blood-plague tick would hit for 47300, allthough this profile never made it over 40k. 
> But its no big deal, just something that could be a bit more optimized.
> 
> Also, sometimes on fights like council HC, its going nuts with Blood Boil, it uses it so much that the dots are falling off since it doesnt use festering strike enough. Is there any chance that Blood Boil could be removed alltogether since its really easy to just hit it manually when needed?
> 
> And it also uses HoW eventhough it is at 100 runicpower, wich seems a bit unnecessary. 
> 
> Thanks for an otherwise awesome profile!!


Ypu can edit this yourself. Go onto the rotation editor, select unholy or frost aoe and find the code in the ability for bb. You canake the lines non functional by placing // at the begining of each line you do not want to use.

Another option for council hc is to briefly go into the aoe rotation to spread doys and drop dnd. Once done go back to single target rotation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Sandman, can you link the most updated profile for me? (possibly the one you're using?)

edit: For unholy.

----------


## imdasandman

> Sandman, can you link the most updated profile for me? (possibly the one you're using?)
> 
> edit: For unholy.


Its on my svn which you can gind a few pages back as i have yet to update my sig

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

how do i add DnD into Frost 2H aoe rotation? I tried using the /rcast method but it never had a chance to cast like what how it did in unholy profile.
i copied the DnD code from Unholy AoE, added into the frost 2H aoe rotation, still wont work. can anyone help me? 
thanks in advance

----------


## imdasandman

> how do i add DnD into Frost 2H aoe rotation? I tried using the /rcast method but it never had a chance to cast like what how it did in unholy profile.
> i copied the DnD code from Unholy AoE, added into the frost 2H aoe rotation, still wont work. can anyone help me? 
> thanks in advance


In the general rubim settings with pqinterface you can set a dnd hotkey. Use that to drop dnd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> Its on my svn which you can gind a few pages back as i have yet to update my sig
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Alright, I got it.

How do I edit Plague Strike to not reapply diseases when attack power changes? Does it have anything to do with the entire setting-thing for PS?



```
--actions+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power+5000)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>49)
if BPtimer > 0
and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
then
	CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end
```

----------


## imdasandman

> Alright, I got it.
> 
> How do I edit Plague Strike to not reapply diseases when attack power changes? Does it have anything to do with the entire setting-thing for PS?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --actions+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power+5000)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>49)
> if BPtimer > 0
> ...


Comment out 
and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
Change to 
// and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
And change 
if BPtimer > 0
to 
if BPtimer > 3
so bp and ff never fall off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Thanks, I'll test it out in a sec

----------


## imdasandman

Crap change 
if BPtimer > 0
to
if BPtimer <= 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Is this correct?



```
--actions+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power+5000)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>49)
if BPtimer <= 3
// and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
then
	CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end
```

----------


## fddbzz

> In the general rubim settings with pqinterface you can set a dnd hotkey. Use that to drop dnd.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


thanks but it doesnt show it on mine

----------


## imdasandman

> Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --actions+=/plague_strike,if=stat.attack_power>(dot.blood_plague.attack_power+5000)&time>15&!(cooldown.unholy_blight.remains>49)
> if BPtimer <= 3
> // and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
> and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
> ...


Yep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> thanks but it doesnt show it on mine


Yea sorry got it mixed up with soaps.
I will see what i can get done for ya

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fddbzz

> Yea sorry got it mixed up with soaps.
> I will see what i can get done for ya
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


awesome thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't seem to want to attack with it.

----------


## TehVoyager

it would be nice if when seeing rubim's profiles thread has a new post it was about one of rubims profiles instead of one of imdasandman's edits grr lol

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Yeah, losing out on a ton of dps by spamming PS to re apply diseases =/

and the edit doesn't seem to work

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah, losing out on a ton of dps by spamming PS to re apply diseases =/
> 
> and the edit doesn't seem to work


You are using the regular unholy rotation right? Not festerblight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

I am using festerblight, should I switch to normal?

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is the *2H Frost* profile up to date?

----------


## Decaed

> Is the *2H Frost* profile up to date?


should be. I used it today with a top 10 rank on heroic twin consorts. gear helps, of course :P

----------


## Decaed

> I am using festerblight, should I switch to normal?


it only spams PS on your current target when your AP starts to scale up with trinket procs and stops when feather is at 10 stacks. i fail to see how it'd be a DPS loss unless you're using it on multi target fights where shit dies too quickly (horridon, tortos or primordius) to reap the full benefit of scaled diseases. so in that case it is going to be a DPS loss using fester. switch to normal.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

It doesn't make sense, when the profile isn't spamming plague strike, it does around 200k+

But when it is spamming plague strike, I'm stuck at around 150k.

----------


## Decaed

> It doesn't make sense, when the profile isn't spamming plague strike, it does around 200k+
> 
> But when it is spamming plague strike, I'm stuck at around 150k.


what trinkets are you using? have you upgraded any pieces in the last few days which may have dropped your haste, crit?

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Heroic Thunderforged Spark of Zandalar and 522 primordius trinket

----------


## Decaed

> Heroic Thunderforged Spark of Zandalar and 522 primordius trinket


you might be onto something.. it's behaving weirdly for me too. like nowhere near the dps output as it was doing last week. which is weird because i haven't changed anything.

----------


## imdasandman

> you might be onto something.. it's behaving weirdly for me too. like nowhere near the dps output as it was doing last week. which is weird because i haven't changed anything.


He is. I worked with him when baller first got his feather. He was thinking tge same as you but fb in the long run does more dps. 

I also have a feather and the shadow pan talisman. I always rank on fights anywhere from 60-160 as both 2h frost and unholy. Some fights you just have to play a different spec or just not use fb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sovietpanda

Yea, in addition to that, would it be possible to add a hotkey for festerblight so that you STOP trying to reapply your diseases, so that you can properly time it so that your diseases fall off around when the boss dies

I fully optimized festerblight profile would be doing unbelievable amounts of DPS

----------


## Ballerstatus121

yeah, the thing is - with the FB profile, for it to work more efficiently, you need to do a hard reset of the WoW client and PQR. After a few hours(never really counted how long) it starts to wack out and do less DPS.

Guess I have to do a bunch of restarts in the future :x

I also obtained a 535 feather so I will use it with the primordius trinket to see if there's any difference

----------


## odano1988

for whatever reason i cant get pqi to open up. I see the remote but for whatever reason the interface itself wont open up to aloow me to change anything or see any setttings.

----------


## odano1988

like this frame here, how do iget this to pull up?

----------


## imdasandman

@ odano you need to download the pqinterface addon and put its data folder in your pqr data folder... once in wow you will see a bar on your screen. once you load up the profile the config should pop up if it does not right click the bar and goto rotation config

----------


## Weird0

mhm what are you guys pulling dps wise on durumu(nhc) and tortos(hc) with sandmans edited 4p profile ? i somehow think that either i am doing something terribly wrong or that something might have gotten out of hand with the profile... for instance @tortos heroic during the initial start burst with prepot army and so on i get a nice high number mostly around 300k+ dps but then it starts dipping lower and lower sometimes it drops to like 140-150k we do the most common tactic there currently is, we kite the bats around melees do the boss permanently and ranges switch on the turtles when they are up

on durumu its the same :/

ilvl is 525

----------


## Lejes

I dont know what it is sandman.. but your profile just stopped working for me. it just keeps spamming an error about enemyhp

----------


## Lejes

Used to work great except that it doesnt use blood tap.
Also is there a way to put the manual death and decay back in? On auto it just seems not optimal

----------


## imdasandman

> I dont know what it is sandman.. but your profile just stopped working for me. it just keeps spamming an error about enemyhp


Well i havnt changed anything in awhile so i have no idea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derfred

I just got 4 set and downloaded your unholy 4-set profile, now it just stops and saying it blocks ui addons, no rotation whatsoever. 

It worked fine with the non 4pc rotation

Edit: Nevermind, got it working

Edit 2: For some reason it stopped working again, using the 4pc festerblight rotation, just getting alot of lua errors and options to turn off addons. Anyone know if im doing something horrilby wrong here?

Edit 3: As soon as i start pqr the warning about addon and option to disable it pops up, its only when i use this 4pc uh profile, works fine with my mage on other profile, anyone got any clue on what im doing wrong here?

Ex "TidyPlates has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable this addon and reload the UI."

----------


## odano1988

imas got it to work for the dk, now trying to figure it out for the brewmaster. idk why it would not work one one and the other.

----------


## imdasandman

> Used to work great except that it doesnt use blood tap.
> Also is there a way to put the manual death and decay back in? On auto it just seems not optimal


Go into pqi settings, the general dk tab(the long one) check the box that says "disable cleave"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

> I just got 4 set and downloaded your unholy 4-set profile, now it just stops and saying it blocks ui addons, no rotation whatsoever. 
> 
> It worked fine with the non 4pc rotation
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, got it working
> 
> Edit 2: For some reason it stopped working again, using the 4pc festerblight rotation, just getting alot of lua errors and options to turn off addons. Anyone know if im doing something horrilby wrong here?


It worked fine for me last night on tortos so i have no idea what is causing your issues

Edit: i just killed leishin with the 4pc profile running unholy fb. No issues whatsoever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kackagent

hey sandman,
rubim once said we shouldn`t use festerblight, since the rota is ****ed up in his profile. did you optimize it in some ways other than including 4pc?

----------


## imdasandman

> hey sandman,
> rubim once said we shouldn`t use festerblight, since the rota is ****ed up in his profile. did you optimize it in some ways other than including 4pc?


I changed a couple debuff timers so it would behave better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

DK changes in 5.3:

Festering Strike now deals 175% weapon damage, down from 200%. 
Scourge Strike now deals 165% weapons damage, up from 135%. 
Unholy Might now increases the Death Knight's Strength by 10%, down from 15%.

With these changes, festerblight will be dead. Also, DnD won't be in the single target rotation anymore.

Just a heads up for Rubim or Sandman

----------


## imdasandman

> DK changes in 5.3:
> 
> Festering Strike now deals 175% weapon damage, down from 200%. 
> Scourge Strike now deals 165% weapons damage, up from 135%. 
> Unholy Might now increases the Death Knight's Strength by 10%, down from 15%.
> 
> With these changes, festerblight will be dead. Also, DnD won't be in the single target rotation anymore.
> 
> Just a heads up for Rubim or Sandman


Fb will be fine. They did nothing to disease coeff.. If anything this will help unholy as scourage is our hard hitter. With that being said the buff to scourage makes dnd cost per rune less. So it is a dps increase to ignore dnd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Read this thread sandman:

Festerblight in 5.3: Numbers and analysis - Forums - World of Warcraft

With the changes, mathing everything out, FB is dead.

----------


## imdasandman

> Read this thread sandman:
> 
> Festerblight in 5.3: Numbers and analysis - Forums - World of Warcraft
> 
> With the changes, mathing everything out, FB is dead.


Ok i read the op post. It looks like fb still has a 500 dps edge on normal rotation. So now it will just come down to preference of playstyle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hastings7elb

If you want it, you can macro it and put on any place on your action bar, sample macro:

----------


## Monkdos

> I'm back 
> 
> Anyway, im still working on my DK and MONK profiles
> 
> For Monks you guys can expect and update by the end of this week.
> 
> - Brewmaster and Windwalker on a single rotation
> - Leveling Profile (Brewmaster for now)
> - More customization
> - Rotation fixes


so I take it this never actually happened then? :x

----------


## imdasandman

> so I take it this never actually happened then? :x


I talked to him early this morning on skype. He will be back soonish. He has been very busy irl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mxE

Is there any way to use the dw profile with blood tap.
It doesn't work for me.

----------


## imdasandman

> Is there any way to use the dw profile with blood tap.
> It doesn't work for me.


Its not supported

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## arrac

Hmm, I reinstalled PQR and downloaded the profiles from Rubim again, but after installation the minimap button to change some settings is gone...what did I do? :/

Edit: Im stupid /nova

----------


## imdasandman

> Hmm, I reinstalled PQR and downloaded the profiles from Rubim again, but after installation the minimap button to change some settings is gone...what did I do? :/
> 
> Edit: Im stupid /nova


Considering his profiles use pqinterface now. I am guessing you are using his old profiles?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## imdasandman

I talked to rubim tonight on skype with tge proposed changes i wanted to add to the rotation as a whole like selectable hotkeys for dnd, AMZ and pestilence. He or I will let yall know when it goes live as right now he is debugging and fixxing the code i made.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## arrac

Delete this post...

----------


## xpknightx

Let me first begin by saying these DeathKnight profiles are top-notch and I am very impressed!

I am so very sorry if this has been explained in a wiki or FAQ before, my preliminary search results did not turn up any information,

I was curious why the PQR rotation cancels out during certain vehicle/boss mechanics, for instance on Magmaw when I get lifted in the air, I am unable to use PQR to attack the head during that phase, or another example being on the Isle of Thunder dailies during the quests that fly you around on a mount while you aerial combat another mob using your own abilities, similar to the rare dragon mount in Deepholm, while mounted I am unable to attack using PQR and must resort to manual attacks in scenarios like these and several others.

It just stops the rotation completely or only casts certain spells, greatly hindering performance.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I am also not certain if it is merely the profile to blame, but for reference, I am running [Rubim] Blood DK profile

----------


## imdasandman

> Let me first begin by saying these DeathKnight profiles are top-notch and I am very impressed!
> 
> I am so very sorry if this has been explained in a wiki or FAQ before, my preliminary search results did not turn up any information,
> 
> I was curious why the PQR rotation cancels out during certain vehicle/boss mechanics, for instance on Magmaw when I get lifted in the air, I am unable to use PQR to attack the head during that phase, or another example being on the Isle of Thunder dailies during the quests that fly you around on a mount while you aerial combat another mob using your own abilities, similar to the rare dragon mount in Deepholm, while mounted I am unable to attack using PQR and must resort to manual attacks in scenarios like these and several others.
> 
> It just stops the rotation completely or only casts certain spells, greatly hindering performance.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.
> ...


Your are refering to an old boss that had targetting issues in the past. Hell these profiles were not even around when magmaw was even relevent content. Woth tgat being said i doubt rubim or me will even devote time to fix this issue on really old and outdated bosses. Sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BowCorp

Firstly, great UH DK Profile. Works brilliantly! Managed a couple of top 10 ranks with it!

I've been trying to code in a way to only reapply diseases when you have >8 stacks of the mighty buff (from the Feather), but I can't seem to get it to work.

What I've tried is adding the buff to the spell list as:
_MightyBuff,_,_,MightyBuffCount = UnitBuffID("player",138760)

if not MightyBuff
then
MightyBuffCount = 0
end_

And then modifying the Plague Strike code to:
_if BPtimer > 0
and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
and MightyBuff > 8
then
CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end_

However it still casts plague strike at successive stacks. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Decaed

> Firstly, great UH DK Profile. Works brilliantly! Managed a couple of top 10 ranks with it!
> 
> I've been trying to code in a way to only reapply diseases when you have >8 stacks of the mighty buff (from the Feather), but I can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> What I've tried is adding the buff to the spell list as:
> _MightyBuff,_,_,MightyBuffCount = UnitBuffID("player",138760)
> 
> if not MightyBuff
> then
> ...


Because you have it coded to cast at or above 8 stacks. It stacks to 10, so it will continue to cast PS at 8, 9 and 10 stacks.

I have mine coded to cast at 9-10, for example:

_if BPtimer > 0
and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
and (MightyBuff == 9
or MightyBuff == 10)
then
CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end_

An alternative would be to have it only cast at 10 stacks but you run the risk of not having a UR available during the GCD that you hit the 10th stack which is why I use 9-10.

----------


## imdasandman

> Because you have it coded to cast at or above 8 stacks. It stacks to 10, so it will continue to cast PS at 8, 9 and 10 stacks.
> 
> I have mine coded to cast at 9-10, for example:
> 
> _if BPtimer > 0
> and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
> and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
> and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
> and (MightyBuff == 9
> ...


Could also just change tge dot dmg multiplier to be high and achieve the same goal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Decaed

> Could also just change tge dot dmg multiplier to be high and achieve the same goal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah you could. I actually thought about that myself. Would probably be better off doing it that way.

----------


## turtlemans

I keep getting errors when I use the profile and attack something



```
51x <string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":105: attempt to compare nil with number
<string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":105: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 14
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 14
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
```

Seems like switching into the aoe rotation briefly fixes it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Which profile? He has several profiles out.

----------


## turtlemans

I get similar errors with both blood and unholy. That was from unholy. This one is from blood.



```
150x [ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN] AddOn "CompactRunes" tried to call the protected function "UNKNOWN()".
!BugGrabber-r191-release\BugGrabber.lua:587: in function <!BugGrabber\BugGrabber.lua:587>
<in C code>
<in C code>
<string>:"-- This profile would never be done without...":747: in function "CastSpell"
<string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":59: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
nil
```

----------


## alexxjr

I get the exact same errors as turtlemans with the unholy profile.

I can get it working by switching briefly between single target and aoe, but 70% of the time when I switch to aoe for some fights the profile will only spam Plague Strike.

----------


## imdasandman

> I get the exact same errors as turtlemans with the unholy profile.
> 
> I can get it working by switching briefly between single target and aoe, but 70% of the time when I switch to aoe for some fights the profile will only spam Plague Strike.


Yea tge same issue cropped up on me and it just randomly started doing it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BowCorp

> Because you have it coded to cast at or above 8 stacks. It stacks to 10, so it will continue to cast PS at 8, 9 and 10 stacks.
> 
> I have mine coded to cast at 9-10, for example:
> 
> _if BPtimer > 0
> and ActualDotDmg() > DotDmg
> and TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
> and (GetTime() - CombatTimer) > 4
> and (MightyBuff == 9
> ...


Sorry I was referring to it still casting at 3, 4, 5 etc. I think it may have been a ping/frame-rate issue, good old Australian ping makes my life difficult on Council and Megaera.

----------


## TehVoyager

monks STILL waiting for vaporware update. lol

----------


## JUANNY

Wondering if anyone can help me. Im trying to use the queu spell feature but is not working fo me on one spell for death and decay
ive tried /rcast Death and Decay and also /rcast 52212 any ideas?
Also find it strange that when in aoe mode the routine does not use d and d or pestilence when in aoe mode-any insights would be apprecciated

----------


## imdasandman

> Wondering if anyone can help me. Im trying to use the queu spell feature but is not working fo me on one spell for death and decay
> ive tried /rcast Death and Decay and also /rcast 52212 any ideas?
> Also find it strange that when in aoe mode the routine does not use d and d or pestilence when in aoe mode-any insights would be apprecciated


In the general rubim tab make sure the disable cleave box is not checked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## derfred

This is the only pqr-profile that constantly give me addon errors. As soon as i hit start the profile theres a message about an addon error and option to turn it off.

Ive tried logging out and disabling addons one by one until i only have pqr interface on, and still it gives me this error; and as I stated above, other profiles for different classes all work fine.

The old edits of rubims profile worked/works great but there is something in these new festerblight that gives me this issue, oh and the new frost profile aswell i might add

----------


## Weird0

the custom 4p profile for unholy always behaved strangely for me like when i start it up press alt + x to start it everything is fine until the fight starts then some error pops up and the profile just stops working no big problem though i just start the first fight by hand and some time during the fight the profile kicks in and takes over again. but then after like 2hrs of it running the dps starts to drop and stays shitty :/

----------


## imdasandman

> the custom 4p profile for unholy always behaved strangely for me like when i start it up press alt + x to start it everything is fine until the fight starts then some error pops up and the profile just stops working no big problem though i just start the first fight by hand and some time during the fight the profile kicks in and takes over again. but then after like 2hrs of it running the dps starts to drop and stays shitty :/


Yea what I did was go into the reg profile and adjust all soul reaper to 45 from 35. Another thing I noticed this past week when running festerblight was if I ever had to run out of melee range and all of my death coils were used up tge rotation would cast outbreak which would **** up my super diseases. So I am going to try to do an edit which removes all disease logic so this does not happen anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

> Yea what I did was go into the reg profile and adjust all soul reaper to 45 from 35. Another thing I noticed this past week when running festerblight was if I ever had to run out of melee range and all of my death coils were used up tge rotation would cast outbreak which would **** up my super diseases. So I am going to try to do an edit which removes all disease logic so this does not happen anymore.


Let us know how it works out :Smile:

----------


## Ballerstatus121

There is literally no way people can use the Ji-Kun trinket and the Primordius trinket together without missing out on DPS.

All it does is spam plague strike nonstop.

what can I do to edit the profile to press plague strike once at a certain amount of attack power?

----------


## imdasandman

> There is literally no way people can use the Ji-Kun trinket and the Primordius trinket together without missing out on DPS.
> 
> All it does is spam plague strike nonstop.
> 
> what can I do to edit the profile to press plague strike once at a certain amount of attack power?


Let me work on this over the weekend. Hopefully I can make an edit that will have no disease logic in the rotation at all. No plague strikes/outbreaks/unholy blight etc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## King Protos

hmm, the Frost 2H profile doesn't seem to do anything? Starting it up, nothing happens while attacking a training dummy.

----------


## imdasandman

> hmm, the Frost 2H profile doesn't seem to do anything? Starting it up, nothing happens while attacking a training dummy.


2H does not support blood tap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> Let me work on this over the weekend. Hopefully I can make an edit that will have no disease logic in the rotation at all. No plague strikes/outbreaks/unholy blight etc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Well don't make it so it doesn't reapply at all, make it so it reapplies diseases when the death knight is at a certain amount of attackpower - say 70k+ AP?

Because things are fine when I just use the feather + spark(get some high rankings with it), it's just that when I replace the spark with the primordius trinket, it goes haywire because of constant trinket buff stacking.

----------


## imdasandman

> Well don't make it so it doesn't reapply at all, make it so it reapplies diseases when the death knight is at a certain amount of attackpower - say 70k+ AP?
> 
> Because things are fine when I just use the feather + spark(get some high rankings with it), it's just that when I replace the spark with the primordius trinket, it goes haywire because of constant trinket buff stacking.


K well I will make a guide for you on how to do that. I am getting rid of disease management because when I run out of melee range tge damn rotation for some odd reason will cast outbreak and unholy blight as ranged spells.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

I usually hold down my pause key, or turn off the profile when I'm out of melee range.

----------


## Weird0

> I usually hold down my pause key, or turn off the profile when I'm out of melee range.


when i do this it resetts the profile so it starts again at point zero what makes it cast outbrake or unholy blight again.






> Let me work on this over the weekend. Hopefully I can make an edit that will have no disease logic in the rotation at all. No plague strikes/outbreaks/unholy blight etc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


i am really looking forward to this since applying stronger diseases then the ones that are being kept on the boss is easy done with /rcast and DkDots

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Let me work on this over the weekend. Hopefully I can make an edit that will have no disease logic in the rotation at all. No plague strikes/outbreaks/unholy blight etc


Strange, I thought the dynamic dot refreshing in Rubim's Unholy profile was working correctly. Can anyone confirm that it's not?

By the way, we really ****ing miss you Rubim.

<3

----------


## imdasandman

> Strange, I thought the dynamic dot refreshing in Rubim's Unholy profile was working correctly. Can anyone confirm that it's not?
> 
> By the way, we really ****ing miss you Rubim.
> 
> <3


It works properly if you are always in melee range but what I have noticed with not only the 522 trinkets but even worse with 535 is the dot dmg check is to low and is causing the spamming of plague strike. Even with these issues I ranked top 30 on hm tortos but I could easily have a top 5 with better disease management. I am gonna work on this some tonight. It will be ready by Sunday night US time as I want to use these fixes on our progression boss. I will post what I am calling the manual profile where tge user handles the application of diseases. If you have no idea about the dk class and how festerblight works than please do not use it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> Strange, I thought the dynamic dot refreshing in Rubim's Unholy profile was working correctly. Can anyone confirm that it's not?
> 
> By the way, we really ****ing miss you Rubim.
> 
> <3


what is the "dynamic dot refreshing" if you mean that it kinda "stores" the info about the different dots on the different targets then i dont think that something like that was coded in or if it was its not working properly(anymore?) i noticed this during tortos hc and during council nhc.

whenever i switch on a different target and dots get applied on my current target and i switch back onto a different target i can clearly see that i could apply stronger diseases at some point thanks to dkdots but the profile simply keeps the weaker ones up(/rcast ftw) and when i stop the profile and restart it again it totally ****s everything up and even if diseases are already on the target it just pops outbreak or blight no matter what.

for the other stuff that people mention i cant say anything about that since i havent been so lucky and never got the feather *sadface*

----------


## JUANNY

curious why peeps are swapping sparks for feather when according to most sites those 2 together are bis for frost 2h

----------


## Weird0

> curious why peeps are swapping sparks for feather when according to most sites those 2 together are bis for frost 2h


if by "peeps" you mean the ones talking alot about festerblight and diseases its bcus we are not playing frost

----------


## Apocalypse59

> what is the "dynamic dot refreshing" if you mean that it kinda "stores" the info about the different dots on the different targets then i dont think that something like that was coded in or if it was its not working properly(anymore?) i noticed this during tortos hc and during council nhc.
> 
> whenever i switch on a different target and dots get applied on my current target and i switch back onto a different target i can clearly see that i could apply stronger diseases at some point thanks to dkdots but the profile simply keeps the weaker ones up(/rcast ftw) and when i stop the profile and restart it again it totally ****s everything up and even if diseases are already on the target it just pops outbreak or blight no matter what.


Yup, that's exactly what I was referring to.

----------


## imdasandman

> Yup, that's exactly what I was referring to.


The dynamic dot will compare your current dots dmg to one that would be based on your current stats. If tge dot does more than 10000 more dmg(not sure on per min or sec) it will update the dot with a plague strike. This worked fine and dandy in 5.0 and 5.1 as well we had different trinkets but this tier tge trinkets are insane with strength procs and made this calcium outdated. 

When I can get around to it I will post a guide where to customize this dot dmg value so you can set yourself a custom value based on what trinkets you have.

I will also be making a "manual" profile which will remove all of this logic and the user has to apply diseases and update them themselves 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Weird0

> Yup, that's exactly what I was referring to.



glad to have answered your question then ^^

but this little problem will be solved as soon as imdasandman finishes what he has mentioned b4 then it will be the "normal" rotation and for reapplying diseases while the profile is running you simply make a /rcast macro for outbreak or plague strike (whatever floats your boat both would be even better ^^) and no more of that nasty overwriting of strong diseases  :Big Grin:

----------


## Apocalypse59

> but this little problem will be solved as soon as imdasandman finishes what he has mentioned b4 then it will be the "normal" rotation and for reapplying diseases while the profile is running you simply make a /rcast macro for outbreak or plague strike (whatever floats your boat both would be even better ^^) and no more of that nasty overwriting of strong diseases


Yeah, that sounds great - can't wait.

----------


## imdasandman

I have not forgotten about yall yet. Just need to finish optimizing the festerblight code.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## imdasandman

*Disclaimer: These are Rubims's profiles. 

To make the profile work correctly and to achieve maximum dps follow the instructions posted below. It has step by step instructions on how to make you a festerblight king(or queen if you are a female).



1st you will open up on the boss with plague strike or if talented unholy Blight.

2nd as your str and everything starts to get higher from trinket procs/pre-pot etc. Use the add on dkdots which will track when your strongest dot would be. Link to addon is here ====>>>>DKDots - Death Knight - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

3rd once the strong dot is applied( this is what I use outbreak on so I do not have to rely on a rune to be available for plague strike. The profile will start spamming festering strike and try to get your dots up to a duration of 45 secs and maintain that unless a boss has a specific encounter which you may be separated even longer that make the debuff count higher... 

4th once you have your dots all happy and long lasting, sit back and let the profile take over if your dots go below the duration that you want to keep them at than redo festering strikes.

For trash I highly suggest switching back to rubim's normal unholy profile or for any other uses outside of raiding. 

btw /rcast seem to break on me a lot so I suggest jitting your pause button and clicking your abilities.

Issues that might/will crop up:
* the profile will seem frozen:
toggle aoe on than off check and uncheck festerblight. If you are still having issues make sure you have applied your first set of diseases with plague strike or unholy blight.
* error messages after the fight... just ignore them
* for some reason the profile is the same as rubims? A: make sure you selected the rubim unholy [Festerblight Manual]

SVN:
imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 89: /trunk/Rubim DK Festerblight Manual
*

----------


## Apsalaar

Works ****ing wonderful, if I could have given you more rep I would. ACE work!!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Blood Plague no longer benefits from the damage increase granted by Tricks of the Trade.
Frost Fever no longer benefits from the damage increase granted by Tricks of the Trade.
Unholy Might now increases the Death Knight's Strength by 10%, down from 15%.

^ Relevant patch notes for today.

----------


## imdasandman

> Blood Plague no longer benefits from the damage increase granted by Tricks of the Trade.
> Frost Fever no longer benefits from the damage increase granted by Tricks of the Trade.
> Unholy Might now increases the Death Knight's Strength by 10%, down from 15%.
> 
> ^ Relevant patch notes for today.


The unholy might change did not go through.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

It did! They threw it in there last minute.

edit: or should I say, they threw it _back_ in there last minute.

----------


## imdasandman

> It did! They threw it in there last minute.
> 
> edit: or should I say, they threw it _back_ in there last minute.


Mother plucker.

Well it does not change the rotation any lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ballerstatus121

How is the 2H frost rotation on the updated festerblight you posted?

----------


## imdasandman

> How is the 2H frost rotation on the updated festerblight you posted?


I didn't change anything on it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kackagent

the newest patch notes have the unholy might change still cancelled.

----------


## imdasandman

> the newest patch notes have the unholy might change still cancelled.


The notes on the launcher says otherwise.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JUANNY

can anyone decipher this error as soon as i click taget and enter combat-pq interface is loaded and the lua file is loaded under "data"

Date: 2013-05-22 15:26:47
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 765:
attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 12
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 12
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.16.5405 (MousyMulgara)
AuctionLite, v1.8.10
AuctionMaster, v5.5.12
DBMCore, v
OmniCC, v5.3.0
OneBag3, vv3.4.8
PQInterface, v2.22
Recount, v
ReforgeLite, v1.24
TellMeWhen, v6.2.1
TellMeWhenOptions, v
TinyDPS, v0.942
TomTom, vv50200-1.0.2
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.3.0.50300 <us>
(ck=13b)

----------


## Fatherjesus

Okay so I'm brand new to this pqr thing. I ran the updater got the latest files. I want to use Rubims profiles. Would I need to do an svn checkout for his svn inside the profiles folder of my PQR? And then after that should I move his death knight rotations into my DEATHKNIGHT folder? That's what I did. After that though PQR does not do anything ingame after I start it. It does say PQR enabled disabled though. I looked at the rotation editor and say the list of stuff but I never actually saw any spells anywhere. Do I still need to edit the rotation or something? Anyone that could help me figure out how to get this running before raid tonight I'd be eternally grateful.

----------


## JUANNY

Originally Posted by paintpauller View Post
yes it works, have been using alpha interrupt and avery's ret with PQI. both are working. there was a bug that started showing up to ppl around 4-5 weeks ago that would cause PQI to not load the variables instantly thus giving out errors when using the variables. the fix is to pick a variable and check if its == nil and if it is return false. this will delay the profile for a second till the variables are set. if you want to see what im talking about just look at my alpha interrupt profile and check out the variables ability and see how i fixed it. this also looks to be showing up for ppl at different times, i had my 1st report of the problem 4 or 5 weeks ago where i did not start to see this happen till 1.5 weeks ago using the same profiles.

This was a response that i got on a diff thread that totally match the lua errors ive been getting.Is there a way we can implement this variable workaround that he used on rubims 2h frost profile. His fix can be found in the xml for his alpha inbterrupt routine at [PQR] Interrupt with random delay Ive had to revert to rubims older profiles that dont rely on the pqr addon and do not give me errors

----------


## imdasandman

> Originally Posted by paintpauller View Post
> yes it works, have been using alpha interrupt and avery's ret with PQI. both are working. there was a bug that started showing up to ppl around 4-5 weeks ago that would cause PQI to not load the variables instantly thus giving out errors when using the variables. the fix is to pick a variable and check if its == nil and if it is return false. this will delay the profile for a second till the variables are set. if you want to see what im talking about just look at my alpha interrupt profile and check out the variables ability and see how i fixed it. this also looks to be showing up for ppl at different times, i had my 1st report of the problem 4 or 5 weeks ago where i did not start to see this happen till 1.5 weeks ago using the same profiles.
> 
> This was a response that i got on a diff thread that totally match the lua errors ive been getting.Is there a way we can implement this variable workaround that he used on rubims 2h frost profile. His fix can be found in the xml for his alpha inbterrupt routine at [PQR] Interrupt with random delay Ive had to revert to rubims older profiles that dont rely on the pqr addon and do not give me errors


Yea I will look into it. Thanks for sharing this info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Goldstash

Okay I have question about festerblight , does he ever spot like spaming fester blight till end of eternity, can I stop it like when it gets to 1 mins 20 sec like for jin rokh fight it would be enough , cause you would be still able to keep it up, and use death runes for SS instead, is there option to stop it or I just turn of festerblight,but when I turn of festerblight he stops using death and decay ,weird and 1 more question what talent in 5th tier should I take , BT or RC? And can I turn off a Summon Gorgoyle , i dont want it used when ever its possible.

----------


## Whatsmyname

So I've started playing again after a break and downloaded Rubim's DK profile, but how do I switch between single target / aoe in the Frost 2H rotation?

Edit: Profile doesn't seem to work for me, or did I do something wrong? I've downloaded the data files and the profile, aswell as PQI.

----------


## JUANNY

> So I've started playing again after a break and downloaded Rubim's DK profile, but how do I switch between single target / aoe in the Frost 2H rotation?
> 
> Edit: Profile doesn't seem to work for me, or did I do something wrong? I've downloaded the data files and the profile, aswell as PQI.


I think the latest profiles are broken at the moment however imdasandman is looking into the issue and hopefully will have it resolved soon-btw while the problems are being worked on with the new profiles ive gone back to rubims older profile that are still working cause they rely on the nova data files instead of the PQ interface wow addon which is breaking the profiles. I personally edited the old profiles to use my 4 piece bonus which uses soul reaper at 45 instead of 35 and was doing uber dps last night in TOT

----------


## Apocalypse59

> So I've started playing again after a break and downloaded Rubim's DK profile, but how do I switch between single target / aoe in the Frost 2H rotation?
> 
> Edit: Profile doesn't seem to work for me, or did I do something wrong? I've downloaded the data files and the profile, aswell as PQI.


Right Shift to toggle AoE.

----------


## wakkwakka22

> I think the latest profiles are broken at the moment however imdasandman is looking into the issue and hopefully will have it resolved soon-btw while the problems are being worked on with the new profiles ive gone back to rubims older profile that are still working cause they rely on the nova data files instead of the PQ interface wow addon which is breaking the profiles. I personally edited the old profiles to use my 4 piece bonus which uses soul reaper at 45 instead of 35 and was doing uber dps last night in TOT


 i had the same issue, after hours of fiddling, I used another set of profiles...It would not attack and throw an addon violation every time.

----------


## hiko1

Hello, i'm trying to edit the profile to make the player cast one particular spell only when Out of MeleeRange. But no lucky so far. Would be so kind to help me accomplish this?
So far i've tried if not MeleeRange() and if MeleeRange() == false, also i've tried the same combination of not/false/return false with the command (if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spell), unit) == 1 then) but no luck, it always keeps on casting even if inside melee range.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Edsaxe

> Hello, i'm trying to edit the profile to make the player cast one particular spell only when Out of MeleeRange. But no lucky so far. Would be so kind to help me accomplish this?
> So far i've tried if not MeleeRange() and if MeleeRange() == false, also i've tried the same combination of not/false/return false with the command (if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(spell), unit) == 1 then) but no luck, it always keeps on casting even if inside melee range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Took this from a hunter disengage ability and threw a not in there
if not CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1

----------


## hiko1

> Took this from a hunter disengage ability and threw a not in there
> if not CheckInteractDistance("target", 3) == 1


Thanks alot for your time : )... but it didn't work for me aswell. I guess it's probably because of the used lua on his profile? But i'm not sure, so i might be wrong. Any other idea? Or someone?

Thanks again,

Hiko

----------


## hellokill11

Having no luck with the DK profiles, still getting LUA errors. Anyone who knows of a fix?

----------


## JUANNY

> Having no luck with the DK profiles, still getting LUA errors. Anyone who knows of a fix?


imdasandman responded earlier in the thread so he is aware of a possible workaround for the latest profiles-btw as i stated earlier rubims old profiles that do not use the PQI still work-as a matter of factt i was pulling huge numbers in throne raid with the old profiles so it might be worth going back til the newest profiles are fixed-is kind of a shame that the only active dk profiles are rubim/imdasandman and wey tho rubim been away for awhile

----------


## Trekku

Do you mind sharing them Juanny?

----------


## b0nze

> Do you mind sharing them Juanny?


Frost DW and 2H seem to work well on Revision 29. Pulling ~50k DPS on Raiding Dummy @ ilvl *470

----------


## JUANNY

> Do you mind sharing them Juanny?


pqr-profile-rubim - Revision 36: /Trunk/Profiles/DEATHKNIGHT

has all the profiles from the past-the one that performs best for me is under "OLD PROFILES" and is named Rubim [Frost 2H]_DEATHKNIGHT_-grab the abilities and rotation xml-you will also need the nova frames and data lua since those profiles dont use PQI-I EDITED MY VERSION TO USE MY 4 PIECE T15 BONUS THAT USES SOUL REAPER

----------


## joenvidio

profile works great.

any chance of adding death and decay to frost 2H AOE rotation?

thanks for your work  :Smile:

----------


## Goldstash

Where can I get updated PQI add on ?

----------


## Goldstash

Is it possible to make some delay for ur 2h profile like not to use frost strike when runes for obliterate are about to come, cause it is waste of dps especially if KM procced , so like making some delay if runes are about to come in 1 and half second than wait with frost strike to actually get obliterate

----------


## Enuma

Hello, i have been outside wow for quite some time, so im "out of the flow" and dunno which profiles should i use for Frost DW DK.

Should i use Rubim's profiles, downloaded from his SVN or Imdasandaman's DK_Non t15? Dunno which one is latest for Frost DW, can you guys please direct me on right links?

Ty in advance  :Smile:

----------


## shuklu

> Hello, i have been outside wow for quite some time, so im "out of the flow" and dunno which profiles should i use for Frost DW DK.
> 
> Should i use Rubim's profiles, downloaded from his SVN or Imdasandaman's DK_Non t15? Dunno which one is latest for Frost DW, can you guys please direct me on right links?
> 
> Ty in advance



Check out the DPS Charts for different profiles and make up your own idea of what profile to use: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html (DPS Charts for Profiles)

----------


## Enuma

> Check out the DPS Charts for different profiles and make up your own idea of what profile to use: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html (DPS Charts for Profiles)


Ty for reply, i havent seen any tests with DW Frost DK yet, so i presume that i will have to wait, in mean time i have two versions of Rubim profiles:

First one is downloaded from sandman's SVN found here imdasandmandeathknight - Revision 89: /trunk/Rubim DK Non T15 4PC

and it has files:
Rubim [Frost DW]_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities
Rubim [Frost DW]_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations

This one is marked in rotation editor as version 1.14 and it has two rotations in it, Single target and AOE with no PQR interface support.

And second is downloaded from Rubims SVN found here pqr-profile-rubim - Revision 36: /Trunk/Profiles/DEATHKNIGHT
and it has files:
Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Abilities
Rubim_DEATHKNIGHT_Rotations

This one is marked in rotation editor as version 1.0svn only has one rotation it it, but you are able to switch between them by pressing rShift and it has PQR interface support.

Now, what im trying to find out is which one of those two are latest and which one should i use, not having any t15 pieces.

----------


## Decaed

Use the profiles in Rubims SVN. They're not coded for the T15 4pce, and they're not fully optimized with the latest Simcraft priorities, but they still work well and have PQI support.

I use them, but I have completely re-coded and optimized them to suit myself seeing as they haven't been updated in quite some time.

----------


## highend01

> I use them, but I have completely re-coded and optimized them to suit myself seeing as they haven't been updated in quite some time.


Mind to share?

----------


## Enuma

> Use the profiles in Rubims SVN. They're not coded for the T15 4pce, and they're not fully optimized with the latest Simcraft priorities, but they still work well and have PQI support.
> 
> I use them, but I have completely re-coded and optimized them to suit myself seeing as they haven't been updated in quite some time.


Ty for info, and as Highend01 said, can you share them, if you are willing?
Ofc, + rep for upload  :Big Grin:

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Use the profiles in Rubims SVN. They're not coded for the T15 4pce, and they're not fully optimized with the latest Simcraft priorities, but they still work well and have PQI support.
> 
> I use them, but I have completely re-coded and optimized them to suit myself seeing as they haven't been updated in quite some time.


Yes, please upload yours. I recently switched from Blood to Unholy and I'm pushing 430 with my 4pc now. I'd love to see what your profile can do. Mind uploading it, will +rep?

----------


## Enuma

I noticed that Rubim's DW Frost DK profile from SVN, when used with Runic Empowerment, does not leave one Unholy rune unused to avoid RE regenerating UH runes.

As i know, we should always have one UH rune full to avoid that. I also noticed that previous versions of profile used DnD as dump for one UH rune, while now DnD isnt cast at all.

Instead, its dumping UH runes trough Obliterate, leaving frequently both UH runes depleted, so RE not so often regenerates UH rune. Its not even using DnD in AOE rotation, as its completely disabled. I went trough the code and found DnD where it should be, therefor i dunno why its not using them.

I know that our best talent in that tier, atm, is Blood Tap, but im to lazy to use it manually since both Rubim's and Sandmans profile's does not support it.

Edit:
Sandman's profile have exact same bug with UH runes and ER regeneration.

----------


## hellokill11

Hmm, yeah. Should you use profiles from Sandman or Rubim when playing as 2H frost DK?

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Could a profile not loading at all have something to do with the game not being fully downloaded?

edit: well, that wasn't it. whenever I start a profile, PQI says 'running' but doesn't actually activate. I used the festerblight edit Sandman linked most recently. Did I do something wrong when reinstalling PQR?

----------


## kackagent

Rubim, your Link to the T15P4 Rota is not available ... where can i get it?

----------


## Decaed

I'll ask Rubim and Sandman if it's okay to post my edits and get back to those of you who requested them.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I'll ask Rubim and Sandman if it's okay to post my edits and get back to those of you who requested them.


Unless you have done a major overhaul to the profiles, I don't see why they would mind - but yeah asking first would probably be a good idea.
All I have done is put the Feather coding in there, and adjusting the Soul Reaper value from 35 to 45. Any other significant changes you have done?

----------


## Decaed

Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.

----------


## alexxjr

wow.. that sounds really nice, would love to get my hands on that.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.


Yeah, that's really excellent. Far beyond what I'm capable of coding. You're still using Festerblight I'm assuming?

----------


## Decaed

> Yeah, that's really excellent. Far beyond what I'm capable of coding. You're still using Festerblight I'm assuming?


Nah I stopped playing Fester after 5.3. I use the normal unholy for the most part.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Nah I stopped playing Fester after 5.3. I use the normal unholy for the most part.


Hopefully you get the go ahead to release it. I'd love to try it out.

----------


## Weird0

> Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.


i just burst in my pants, really hope you get the ok from rubim  :Big Grin:

----------


## NightRaven

> Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.



Please release this.

----------


## dadysat

maybe anyone knows what is wrong?
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ml#post2763096 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Jooknow

> Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.


This all sounds amazing. Do you think you could code logic for prioritizing necrotic strike on holding a button or something?

----------


## Ballerstatus121

My frost 2H rotation from the festerblight profile simply won't cast soul reaper before 35% on my target (yes, I have 4pc)

I have this:


```
--G	23.17	soul_reaper,if=target.health.pct-3*(target.health.pct%target.time_to_die)<=45
if TargetHP - 3 * (TargetHP/TimeToDie) <= 45
and TargetValidation("target",SoulReaperFrost)
then
	CastSpell(SoulReaperFrost)
end
```

but yet it still doesn't cast it  :Frown:

----------


## TehVoyager

k srsly lol whered rubim go with his mythical brewmaster update? :|

----------


## LazyRaider

Hey Rubim any way to get these to work for sup 90?

----------


## imdasandman

> I'll ask Rubim and Sandman if it's okay to post my edits and get back to those of you who requested them.


go for it man

----------


## JUANNY

> Nah I stopped playing Fester after 5.3. I use the normal unholy for the most part.


do you any good edits on the 2h frost profile-if possible post the link on this thread so we can check it out-ive been looking for the code to have the routine automatically detect and cast raise ally on any dead party or raid members without having to manually cast it

----------


## NightRaven

> go for it man


Where you been Sandman? Haven't seen you around recently, hope everythings ok.

----------


## imdasandman

> Where you been Sandman? Haven't seen you around recently, hope everythings ok.


been very busy irl

----------


## JUANNY

> been very busy irl


"In Real Life" what is that lol haha

----------


## imdasandman

> "In Real Life" what is that lol haha


Kids, parents, packing things up for a move, doc appointments, finals at school, step mom passing away, moms dog getting sick and dying, a wedding to attend, etc. Shit been crazy irl. Oh yea gm ninja transfering so my ambition for raiding went to shit for a few weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Goldstash

Gief it Daecaed  :Smile:

----------


## Saear

I've been working on a rotation for personal use based off Rubims profile. I'm having a bit of trouble using the /rcast function.I've tried copying in the /rcast function used in the rotation functions but it doesn't work. Any idea which segment of code is needed to implements this into a profile?thank you

----------


## Decaed

I've basically stopped playing WoW with no real interest in returning. I didn't hear back from Rubim in regards to sharing my edits which, unfortunately, I accidentley deleted when resetting PQR. Good luck with your profiles guys. I'll still be lurking around the forums, so if you have any questions or need help with coding something, gimme a holla.  :Smile:

----------


## kackagent

> I've basically stopped playing WoW with no real interest in returning. I didn't hear back from Rubim in regards to sharing my edits which, unfortunately, I accidentley deleted when resetting PQR. Good luck with your profiles guys. I'll still be lurking around the forums, so if you have any questions or need help with coding something, gimme a holla.


Sorry, but sounds like BS!

----------


## Decaed

> Sorry, but sounds like BS!


Sorry, but I could care less what you think.  :Smile:

----------


## Omaha303

> I've basically stopped playing WoW with no real interest in returning. I didn't hear back from Rubim in regards to sharing my edits which, unfortunately, I accidentley deleted when resetting PQR. Good luck with your profiles guys. I'll still be lurking around the forums, so if you have any questions or need help with coding something, gimme a holla.


Bummer. Actually, Sandman did reply to you five days ago: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2767031 ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

----------


## floppydrive

Yea.....

(10)char

----------


## imdasandman

> Sorry, but sounds like BS!


People like you are why he is prob. Happy he lost his files.

@decred look in your recycling bin. The files might still be in that if you have not emptied it out yet 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## kackagent

> People like you are why he is prob. Happy he lost his files.
> 
> @decred look in your recycling bin. The files might still be in that if you have not emptied it out yet 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


hey, i have optimized your rotation in every way possible and pull 50% more dmg than everyone else in wol, can i upload it?

"yes"

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its gone!

----------


## Rubim

> Sorry, but I could care less what you think.


 :Frown: 

Do you remember what you did? Like changing the priority, better diseases management...




> People like you are why he is prob. Happy he lost his files.
> 
> @decred look in your recycling bin. The files might still be in that if you have not emptied it out yet 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Mean people.

Anyways, i'm trying a new Blood Boil thing, to better manage AoE Disease, without a object manager its kinda of hard.

==

Still thinking if i should do all specs on a single rotation. Not 100% sure of that yet.

==

New Spell Queue! Did a full rewrite of the code.

What you can expect:
- Spell Queue will know if you are queuing a target, area or selfspell and it will use accordingly (for people that want to implement my code on your profile, you just have to configure your area and self spells.

----------


## Rubim

http://pastebin.com/Dhaj5zWX


```
------------------
-- CONSOLE CAST --
------------------

--For some reason, you have to use /rcast when PQR load the profile. If you don't you will get LUA BLOCKED
if Rubim_SafeCast == nil
then
	RunMacroText("/rcast 0")
	Rubim_SafeCast == 0
end

--Table to store area spells.
R_AreaSpells = {
	43265 --Death n Decay
}

--Table to store spells that dont need a target.
R_SelfSpells = {
	48721, --Blood Boil
	48792, --Icebound Fortitude
	42650  --Army of the Dead
}


--Frame to GET the spell if you have casted
if not Rubim_QueuedSpellFrame then
	Rubim_QueuedSpellFrame = CreateFrame("Frame") 
	Rubim_QueuedSpellFrame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED") 
	Rubim_QueuedSpellFrame:SetScript("OnEvent",function(...) if select(7,...)==Rubim_QueuedSpell and select(3,...)=="player" then PQR_WriteToChat("|cff00ffffCasted: |r" .. GetSpellInfo(Rubim_QueuedSpell) .. "(|cffffb266" .. Rubim_QueuedSpell .. "|r)") Rubim_QueuedSpell = nil R_SpellType = nil end end)
end


--Slash command to cast
SLASH_rcast1 = "/rcast"
function SlashCmdList.rcast(rcast, editbox)
	if rcast == "0" then
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff7777aaSpell Queue:|r |cff32cd32Loaded|r")
	elseif rcast ~= "0" then
		rcast = tonumber(rcast)
		if Rubim_QueuedSpell == nil then
			Rubim_QueuedSpell = rcast
			PQR_WriteToChat("|cffff8000Queued|r: " .. GetSpellInfo(Rubim_QueuedSpell) .. "(|cffffb266" .. Rubim_QueuedSpell .. "|r)")
		elseif Rubim_QueuedSpell == rcast then
			PQR_WriteToChat("|cffff8000Removed|r: " .. GetSpellInfo(Rubim_QueuedSpell) .. "(|cffffb266" .. Rubim_QueuedSpell .. "|r)")
			Rubim_QueuedSpell = nil
		end
		
	end
	
	
end


--Identify the type of the spell (area or self) and cast the spell
if Rubim_QueuedSpell ~= nil
then
	-- Area Spells Check
	for i=1, #R_AreaSpells do
		if Rubim_QueuedSpell == R_AreaSpells[i] then
			R_SpellType = "Area"
		end
	end
	
	-- Self Spells =
	for i=1, #R_SelfSpells do
		if Rubim_QueuedSpell == R_SelfSpells[i] then
			R_SpellType = "Self"
		end
	end
	
	if R_SpellType == nil
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(Rubim_QueuedSpell)
	and UnitExists("target")
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(Rubim_QueuedSpell), "target") == 1
	then
		CastSpell(Rubim_QueuedSpell,"target")	
	elseif R_SpellType == "Self"
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(Rubim_QueuedSpell) then
		CastSpell(Rubim_QueuedSpell)
	elseif R_SpellType == "Area"
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(Rubim_QueuedSpell) then
		CastSpell(Rubim_QueuedSpell)
		if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
	end	
	
end
```

For area/self spells to work you need to edit R_AreaSpells and R_SelfSpells accordingly.

EDIT1: Forgot to remove a function that's only available on my profile.

----------


## Nixo

Welcome back Rubim

----------


## alexxjr

Welcome back Rubim! We've missed you!

----------


## JUANNY

yo rubim glad that you are back lol-you have great coding skills and i love your profiles for frost dks-quick question-do we use the new console code as a new copy and paste into the profile and if so what do we do with the existing console code-also would you consider TOT heroic mods which are what was making Decaed mods so appealing-in particular on horridon heroic you have an add that fixates on you and has to be hit with a spell like chains of ice to knock it back and away from you-something like if unitexists then if at a certain range cast chains-also on on heroic tortos if buff for shield is not present then target and cast chains on "hummed crystals"



EDIT: also a noobish question how do i go about pasting code from your profile into this forums post while keeping the format and indentations the same way as they are found in your profiles

----------


## floppydrive

So is this blood routine working ?

----------


## Weird0

Welcome back Rubim  :Smile: 




> Still thinking if i should do all specs on a single rotation. Not 100% sure of that yet.


mhm if i were in your shoes i would probably make a seperate profile for each spec so when i tinker around with one i dont by mistake **** up the others. but yet again what would be most convenient for you ? whatever the answer is choose that  :Big Grin:

----------


## DymondKing

Howdy Rubim, and welcome back!

I'm not sure if this has been discussed already in this thread, but I've been using your Blood DK profile and it works great. 
The only problem with it is the AoE profile. It prioritizes Rune Strike and Death Strike before any threat has been made when initial combat happens, thus chaos ensues as people usually jump the gun with AoE packs.
Not sure if it's been discussed or not, just thought I'd share the information with you.

Thank you very much for all the time and effort you put into these profiles Rubim, as it is extremely appreciated by many.

----------


## Decaed

> hey, i have optimized your rotation in every way possible and pull 50% more dmg than everyone else in wol, can i upload it?
> 
> "yes"
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its gone!


Try using less hyperbole when you post next. I never claimed my edit was pulling 50% more damage at any time. Gear is definitely a contributing factor in DPS, and I had access to the best gear. So naturally I would have been pulling higher numbers. But 50% more? lol

Moreover, welcome back Rubim!

----------


## evlow

> Try using less hyperbole when you post next. I never claimed my edit was pulling 50% more damage at any time. Gear is definitely a contributing factor in DPS, and I had access to the best gear. So naturally I would have been pulling higher numbers. But 50% more? lol
> 
> Moreover, welcome back Rubim!


Decaed,

The problem is you came in here claiming you had done wonders to the profile and never showed any proof that you'd done anything at all. The work you claimed you had done sounded great and a lot of people were most likely looking for that and the circumstances of you loosing it were way too coincidental for people is all. The people on these forums has seen it time & time again and honestly get tired of it, no offense to you.

----------


## ianmalcolmx

Hey Rubim,

LOVE the Monk profiles. I think they're the best Monk rotations I've tried on these forums. However I do have a few small requests if you have the time when you're next working on them:
1. Brewmaster - Option to use Chi Wave on CD
2. Brewmaster - Option to place Ox Statue only when grouped
3. PQI support?

----------


## cassrgs

welcome back rubim we all mised ya ^.^

----------


## Decaed

> Decaed,
> 
> The problem is you came in here claiming you had done wonders to the profile and never showed any proof that you'd done anything at all. The work you claimed you had done sounded great and a lot of people were most likely looking for that and the circumstances of you loosing it were way too coincidental for people is all. The people on these forums has seen it time & time again and honestly get tired of it, no offense to you.


I didn't come in here and claim anything. I was asked what profile I was using and I replied that I had made some improvements and added several things to suit my needs.

They are Rubim's profiles, not mine. I never had any intention of giving anyone my edit unless Rubim specifically gave me the go ahead which I explained. Sandman said yes, but Sandman isn't Rubim. Coincidently, I gave up on WoW the same week for reasons which I don't feel the need to share here. And if I had of known my saying I had made some improvements to a profile would have resulted in this, I never would have said anything. So lets just say I've learnt to keep things to myself now.

Thank you for the opportunity to use such well-coded and awesome profiles Rubim!

----------


## Nov17

I just want to point out to the community that i am amongst those who would be extremely interested in leveling profiles

edit: was meant to post that on another topic :S

----------


## kackagent

> I didn't come in here and claim anything. I was asked what profile I was using and I replied that I had made some improvements and added several things to suit my needs.
> 
> They are Rubim's profiles, not mine. I never had any intention of giving anyone my edit unless Rubim specifically gave me the go ahead which I explained. Sandman said yes, but Sandman isn't Rubim. Coincidently, I gave up on WoW the same week for reasons which I don't feel the need to share here. And if I had of known my saying I had made some improvements to a profile would have resulted in this, I never would have said anything. So lets just say I've learnt to keep things to myself now.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to use such well-coded and awesome profiles Rubim!





> Added Feather, Rage and SP trinket and optimized disease management. Fixed UF and Gary. Changed the ST and AE priorities. Added additional hotkey functions for AMZ, RM, Grasp. Added code for conversion if the talent is available. And specific boss functions for heroic encounters, for example: Crystal Shell for Tortos it will execute a CoI macro whenever your shell falls off. And a list of other things.





> I use them, but I have completely re-coded and optimized them to suit myself seeing as they haven't been updated in quite some time.


you claimed absolutely nothing ....


he has done the same for sheepmoons warlock rotations. 




> I've quietly been working on Sheep's demo warlock profile myself. There was an issue with soul fire hard casting when molten core had dropped off. Chaos wave not triggering in meta. And several coding improvements I made to fix the FPS issues due to a certain piece of code.
> 
> I have also coded it for 10-man raiding with your optimal opener and rotation for maximum DPS. I'm constantly making tweaks to the profile each day. When I'm happy with it and Sheep allows me to release it, I'll let you know!


then after being asked to share ... all of a sudden he had to change his main .... and thats the reason he can not share? yeah ... i sense a pattern ...

----------


## JUANNY

Ill put in my 2 cents worth here for whatever it is worth-i would say that regardless of whether the edits to the profile were made or not - and whether he was braggging or not- and whether he intended to share the edits or not-we should just put the issue to rest now that Rubim is back to work on his profiles again which are super awesome for dks-im sure rubim will be open to suggestions from the community to make a good product even better-IMO that is what makes PQR such a great program-that it is community driven.

----------


## ikool

> Ill put in my 2 cents worth here for whatever it is worth-i would say that regardless of whether the edits to the profile were made or not - and whether he was braggging or not- and whether he intended to share the edits or not-we should just put the issue to rest now that Rubim is back to work on his profiles again which are super awesome for dks-im sure rubim will be open to suggestions from the community to make a good product even better-IMO that is what makes PQR such a great program-that it is community driven.


This.


10char

----------


## imdasandman

> you claimed absolutely nothing ....
> 
> 
> he has done the same for sheepmoons warlock rotations. 
> 
> 
> 
> then after being asked to share ... all of a sudden he had to change his main .... and thats the reason he can not share? yeah ... i sense a pattern ...


Wtf does it matter? You didn't gain or lose anything from him not posting his edits.

I know I am not Rubin but he is a chill dude, all he wants is just credit where it is due. But gl to ya man. Was looking forward to the edits so I can learn from what you did.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Rubim

> Howdy Rubim, and welcome back!
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed already in this thread, but I've been using your Blood DK profile and it works great. 
> The only problem with it is the AoE profile. It prioritizes Rune Strike and Death Strike before any threat has been made when initial combat happens, thus chaos ensues as people usually jump the gun with AoE packs.
> Not sure if it's been discussed or not, just thought I'd share the information with you.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the time and effort you put into these profiles Rubim, as it is extremely appreciated by many.


It's kinda of fixed.

If you are INSECURELY tanking one or more mobs while on AOE rotation, bot will use blood boil. (Still testing that out).



```
UnitThreatSituation("unit"[, "otherunit"])
```

This should return 2 if i dont set a unit, 2 means: insecurely tanking at least one unit, but not securely tanking anything.




> yo rubim glad that you are back lol-you have great coding skills and i love your profiles for frost dks-quick question-do we use the new console code as a new copy and paste into the profile and if so what do we do with the existing console code-also would you consider TOT heroic mods which are what was making Decaed mods so appealing-in particular on horridon heroic you have an add that fixates on you and has to be hit with a spell like chains of ice to knock it back and away from you-something like if unitexists then if at a certain range cast chains-also on on heroic tortos if buff for shield is not present then target and cast chains on "hummed crystals"
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also a noobish question how do i go about pasting code from your profile into this forums post while keeping the format and indentations the same way as they are found in your profiles


Don't do that, the new spell queue will be available on my new profiles (im still tweaking trough).





> Hey Rubim,
> 
> LOVE the Monk profiles. I think they're the best Monk rotations I've tried on these forums. However I do have a few small requests if you have the time when you're next working on them:
> 1. Brewmaster - Option to use Chi Wave on CD
> 2. Brewmaster - Option to place Ox Statue only when grouped
> 3. PQI support?


1 - Doable.
2 - Only when grouped? You mean if we are on a party?
3 - Will do.





> Ill put in my 2 cents worth here for whatever it is worth-i would say that regardless of whether the edits to the profile were made or not - and whether he was braggging or not- and whether he intended to share the edits or not-we should just put the issue to rest now that Rubim is back to work on his profiles again which are super awesome for dks-im sure rubim will be open to suggestions from the community to make a good product even better-IMO that is what makes PQR such a great program-that it is community driven.


I'm always open to suggestions. Almost every single feature that you see on my profiles are community based.




> Wtf does it matter? You didn't gain or lose anything from him not posting his edits.
> 
> I know I am not Rubin but he is a chill dude, all he wants is just credit where it is due. But gl to ya man. Was looking forward to the edits so I can learn from what you did.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Exactly.

You don't even have to credit me, wont matter to me. The only thing that i would ask is to share. Without you, bubba, avery, team nova and so on i would never released everything.

My first frost profile was a copy-paste of your profile (with my changes)
My first blood profile was a copy-paste of nova's profile.

----------


## JUANNY

hey rubim if you dont mind can you look over this code for casting a fully automated battle rez (raise ally)(spellID=61999)



```
local GROUP = ""

if IsInRaid() then
   GROUP = "raid"
else
   GROUP = "party"
end

local members = GetNumGroupMembers() - 1

if PQR_SpellAvailable(61999) then
for i = 1, members, 1 do
        member = GROUP..tostring(i)
		if ( UnitIsDead(member) or UnitIsCorpse(member) )
		  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)
		  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(61999), member) == 1
		  and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
		  then
			PQR_CustomTarget = member
			return true
		  end
	end
end
```

basically i wanted your profile to cast a fully automated battle rez that didnt require mouseover or any interaction from me so i could focus on the raid mechanics and such-i went through your old profiles and was able to pickup most of what you see above and i modified it a little to do what i wanted-for the most part it works like a champ and it is able to detect any raid deaths in my 10 man TOT raid and automatically casts raise ally-the one issue that i have encounter tho is that when more then one raid member dies it freezes the routine at the raise ally ability-im pretty sure that im prob missing a line of code that would prevent the freezeup for multiple dead-also is there code that i can use that allows the routine to know that theres only one battle rez allowed in 10s in case someone uses the 1 available

----------


## cassrgs

@juanny

you could try to use combat log, idk if there is a message on the logs for when all brezes were used, but its worth a try ^.^

----------


## JUANNY

from the behavior that ive experienced it seems the code that im using doesnt account for more then 1 death at a time in the raid-as long as there is only 1 raid member dead it works as intended and casts the battle rez in time to recoup if it is a tank death

----------


## ianmalcolmx

> 1 - Doable.
> 2 - Only when grouped? You mean if we are on a party?
> 3 - Will do.


On the Black Ox statue, it looks kind of suspicious when we're dropping the statue on single mobs during quests. My main spec is BM and my offspec is MW, so I'm usually doing my dailies, farming, and whatever in my BM spec. Having some sort of restriction to only auto-placing it when we're in a party or raid would be better. What would be PERFECT is only having it on a keybind so we can place and replace at the mouseover as we see fit whenever.

It also looks suspicious when we're immediately hitting Expel Harm the instant we're in combat, no matter how far away the mobs are. Perhaps if Expel Harm were only used if we were X% below full health?

Again, I LOVE your Monk profiles. I've tried other Monk profiles on this forum but I always go back to yours. I would swear by them to any Monk using PQR. Thanks for all the superb work!

----------


## Rubim

> from the behavior that ive experienced it seems the code that im using doesnt account for more then 1 death at a time in the raid-as long as there is only 1 raid member dead it works as intended and casts the battle rez in time to recoup if it is a tank death


Not top priority.

But it will be done, there will be an option to configure Raise Ally on PQI itself (Tank, Healer, DPS. Support for hotkeys (still fully automatic, press a key and done).




> On the Black Ox statue, it looks kind of suspicious when we're dropping the statue on single mobs during quests. My main spec is BM and my offspec is MW, so I'm usually doing my dailies, farming, and whatever in my BM spec. Having some sort of restriction to only auto-placing it when we're in a party or raid would be better. What would be PERFECT is only having it on a keybind so we can place and replace at the mouseover as we see fit whenever.
> 
> It also looks suspicious when we're immediately hitting Expel Harm the instant we're in combat, no matter how far away the mobs are. Perhaps if Expel Harm were only used if we were X% below full health?
> 
> Again, I LOVE your Monk profiles. I've tried other Monk profiles on this forum but I always go back to yours. I would swear by them to any Monk using PQR. Thanks for all the superb work!


You will have to wait trough, monks will only be tweaked when im okay with my DK Blood and Frost, after that will move to monks.

- DK Blood and Frost 2H
- Monk Brewmaster and Windwalker
- Frost DW and *Unholy
- DK Leveling / MK Leveling.

----------


## kuukuu

> On the Black Ox statue, it looks kind of suspicious when we're dropping the statue on single mobs during quests. My main spec is BM and my offspec is MW, so I'm usually doing my dailies, farming, and whatever in my BM spec. Having some sort of restriction to only auto-placing it when we're in a party or raid would be better. What would be PERFECT is only having it on a keybind so we can place and replace at the mouseover as we see fit whenever.
> 
> It also looks suspicious when we're immediately hitting Expel Harm the instant we're in combat, no matter how far away the mobs are. Perhaps if Expel Harm were only used if we were X% below full health?
> 
> Again, I LOVE your Monk profiles. I've tried other Monk profiles on this forum but I always go back to yours. I would swear by them to any Monk using PQR. Thanks for all the superb work!


Both things you mention there are already in my profile, just so you are aware.

----------


## Rubim

> Both things you mention there are already in my profile, just so you are aware.


Since kuukuu is still doing his monk there's no reason for me to release one. (it would be almost the same with less updates).

----------


## kuukuu

> Since kuukuu is still doing his monk there's no reason for me to release one. (it would be almost the same with less updates).


Almost the same, but I prefer more automation with my profiles in places where you use your slash code system.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rubim

> Almost the same, but I prefer more automation with my profiles in places where you use your slash code system.


I don't use that anymore.

Only for the spell queue thing, all configurations are usualy on PQI or Team Nova frame. (Monks never got that update trough).

Since i can guarantee updates, i should leave that to you.

----------


## Goldstash

Is there any way that you can set up diseases tracking/slash renewing when they are stronger for UH DKs ?

----------


## Weird0

> Is there any way that you can set up diseases tracking/slash renewing when they are stronger for UH DKs ?


it is implemented already in rubims profiles

----------


## imdasandman

> Is there any way that you can set up diseases tracking/slash renewing when they are stronger for UH DKs ?


Festerblight. Just check that option on the pqi unholy tab.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Goldstash

True but , its just keep spaming festerblight to infinity or till stronger dots procm is it possible to make some limit when dots are on like 51 sec after that switch back to normal rotation ?

----------


## Goldstash

Cause with 540 ilvl i do only 100 k on dummy with festerblight ticked on:S

----------


## kackagent

thats strange .... with 520 ilvl i do about 110k on dummy selfbuffed.

----------


## Rubim

> True but , its just keep spaming festerblight to infinity or till stronger dots procm is it possible to make some limit when dots are on like 51 sec after that switch back to normal rotation ?


So you have no tested yet?
 
Why dont you try it? Click on Festerblight, wait for 51 secs then click it again.

----------


## Weird0

wait wasnt there something in the "disease recognition code" that made it derp when you had the feather? i remember this happening but i do not know anymore if it was rubims profile or one of the edits sandman did. i just know that sandman removed that auto apply of diseases for his manual profiles just kept in that they are getting refreshed.

----------


## Goldstash

KK cool will try that but than 1 got 1-2 more things to say if you could do it would be AWESOME, first is why isnt it using DnD when u turn off Festerblight and 2nd can u make it like to start storing runic power when buff on pet is on 15 sec to expire, and just use Death Coil when u get capped or on proc ? I saw that on Kinkeh profile i belive but that profile cant do festerblight. And it would be awesome if you could make keybind for pestilance on PQI

----------


## Goldstash

I did test just now its bit better around 120 k now tho i am missing feather still only if you could do those few changes if it is not big hasselment for you , cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> KK cool will try that but than 1 got 1-2 more things to say if you could do it would be AWESOME, first is why isnt it using DnD when u turn off Festerblight and 2nd can u make it like to start storing runic power when buff on pet is on 15 sec to expire, and just use Death Coil when u get capped or on proc ? I saw that on Kinkeh profile i belive but that profile cant do festerblight. And it would be awesome if you could make keybind for pestilance on PQI


Q: Why isn't it using DnD when your turn off Festerblight?
A: Are you 100% sure? Make a 5 min run on a dummy. (leave your mouse cursor under a target).

Q: Store runic power when Dark Transformation blabla.
A: That's not on simcraft. Can you show me that you have a DPS increase by doing that?

----------


## kuukuu

For the feather you need to create an exception so it doesn't keep spamming the disease every time the feather stack goes up. It's like Rentaki's blade trinket, it stacks every 2 seconds up to a total of 10. Best bet would be if you detect the trinket proc, then cancel the disease spamming until it hits 10 stacks, then redo your diseases with the maximum strength applied.

----------


## Rubim

> For the feather you need to create an exception so it doesn't keep spamming the disease every time the feather stack goes up. It's like Rentaki's blade trinket, it stacks every 2 seconds up to a total of 10. Best bet would be if you detect the trinket proc, then cancel the disease spamming until it hits 10 stacks, then redo your diseases with the maximum strength applied.


That's wierd.

Dunno why i have put the DOT thing on a normal unholy rotation.

----------


## kuukuu

> That's wierd.
> 
> Dunno why i have put the DOT thing on a normal unholy rotation.


Well I was more explaining why it spams for people with the feather. I don't use your DK profiles so I don't know if you have it included or not.  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

Use my festerblight edit.
Make sure you have 2 macros set up.
/rcast <enter spell I'd here not spell name>

I have one for festering strike and scourage strike. The profile will bug out until you manually use a plague strike. Don't know why but it does.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## imdasandman

With my 527 ilvl I do on dummies for a 10 min test on average 132k DPS using my edits and with rubim I do 122k DPS by checking and UN checking the festerblight option when I need to increase my disease timers or not.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Weird0

> Q: Store runic power when Dark Transformation blabla.
> A: That's not on simcraft. Can you show me that you have a DPS increase by doing that?



well the longer and better uptime of your transformed pet you have without downtimes it not being in its bigger stronger form the more dmg it will dish out.
it must do more damage or the 4p design of the upcoming tier is a total fail...

"Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 1.5 sec per cast. Pillar of Frost increases rune regeneration speed by 100% while active."

----------


## Goldstash

Well its clearly why because it doesnt hurt any1 if u just sit on around 80 rp you are going to use it any way just use it smartly to have your timmy enraged at least 90% of time, cause if u use like 80 rp 5 sec before his enrage fades of its big loss it takes a while untill you get it up enraged again and like this u would have him enraged again in 3-4 secs how do i implement ur edits Sandman, is it Festerblight manual profile ?

----------


## Goldstash

and yeah I am sure its not using DnD when Festerblight is not turned on.

----------


## TehVoyager

welcome back rubim.

release the monk update you said was comming "soon" like 5 months ago.  :Frown:

----------


## Goldstash

Hey Sandman I tested yours Manual profile seems to work better with those 2 macros tnx still having problem with DND when Festerblight is not ,

----------


## Rubim

> well the longer and better uptime of your transformed pet you have without downtimes it not being in its bigger stronger form the more dmg it will dish out.
> it must do more damage or the 4p design of the upcoming tier is a total fail...
> 
> "Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 1.5 sec per cast. Pillar of Frost increases rune regeneration speed by 100% while active."


Still not good enough.

Delaying Obliterate to use with KM is a DPS loss on 2H Frost.




> and yeah I am sure its not using DnD when Festerblight is not turned on.





> Well its clearly why because it doesnt hurt any1 if u just sit on around 80 rp you are going to use it any way just use it smartly to have your timmy enraged at least 90% of time, cause if u use like 80 rp 5 sec before his enrage fades of its big loss it takes a while untill you get it up enraged again and like this u would have him enraged again in 3-4 secs how do i implement ur edits Sandman, is it Festerblight manual profile ?


If you dont death coil, you wont have runes, so he will just look at the enemy.

Same behavior as my DK Blood profile when you are saving RP to do a Dancing Rune Weapon.

Do a simcraft on that one, im too busy right now to do it.




> welcome back rubim.
> 
> release the monk update you said was comming "soon" like 5 months ago.


Probably never coming. You can still use the kukuu's one.

----------


## pet4rdo

Rubim!!! Hi!! I see that Imdasandman are maked the changes to t14 but I am waiting your profiles update!!! I like only check Authentics profiles jajaja not copy/paste modifys!. 

Are you profiles Advanced Death Knight Tactics & Festerblight good? because I am trying manually and I get more dps that your choice option!. 


good Work!!! and excuse my poor english!.

----------


## NightRaven

> Use my festerblight edit.
> Make sure you have 2 macros set up.
> /rcast <enter spell I'd here not spell name>
> 
> I have one for festering strike and scourage strike. The profile will bug out until you manually use a plague strike. Don't know why but it does.


Hey Sandman, would you mind explaining what you mean in regard to the macros? 

You open with PS and then depending on what you queue next, SS or FS the profile will start normal unholy or festerblight unholy? 

What does the start of a boss fight look like for you aka what buttons, macros are you using before the profile starts taking over.

I'm a good 10 ilvl above you and I only see 115k max on dummy's so I've got to be doing something wrong. 

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Weird0

> Still not good enough.
> 
> Delaying Obliterate to use with KM is a DPS loss on 2H Frost.


you cant transform your pet with frost  :Smile:  as far it goes for frost yes you are correct  :Big Grin:

----------


## Goldstash

Your Death Coils, aside from damaging your target, will apply a Shadow Infusion buff on your Ghoul which is capable of stacking up to 5 times. The player can consume the 5 charges of Shadow Infusions on the Ghoul to transform it into a powerful undead monstrosity for 30 seconds. A huge factor in your overall DPS is maximizing Dark Transformation's uptime (see the Mods section in this guide for suggestions about monitoring DT and Shadow Infusion). It is key that you super-size Timmy as often and as quickly as you can. One can reserve Runic Power during an active Dark Transformation for quick reapplication of Shadow Infusion stacks the moment Timmy returns to normal. As a general rule, you will want to 'throttle' your non-Sudden Doom Death Coil usage so that you approach the RP cap just as DT fades. this is quote from Elitist jerks forum

----------


## TehVoyager

> Probably never coming. You can still use the kukuu's one.


Kuu's a good profile writer, and his profile is pretty top notch, but i use your profile and his for different purposes. also, i dont like that Kuu's doesnt use PQI (sry kuu dont hate me *hides*)

May i ask why you decided to never update yours?

DKS have enough coders and profiles. Monks need more.  :Frown:

----------


## Weird0

> Kuu's a good profile writer, and his profile is pretty top notch, but i use your profile and his for different purposes. also, i dont like that Kuu's doesnt use PQI (sry kuu dont hate me *hides*)
> 
> May i ask why you decided to never update yours?
> 
> DKS have enough coders and profiles. Monks need more.



show me one updated frost dk profile that does handle the 4p bonus corerctly ...

----------


## ikool

> show me one updated frost dk profile that does handle the 4p bonus corerctly ...




Exactly. No love at all for DK's  :Frown: 

GOGO POWER RUBIM  :Big Grin:

----------


## JUANNY

> show me one updated frost dk profile that does handle the 4p bonus corerctly ...


just wanted to put it out there-in spite of what many people think-holding off on soul reaper until KM procs is an overall DPS LOSS for those that have the dk four piece bonus ive had the 4 piece bonus for awhile and have tried it and personally tested it personally-its kind of the same deal as holding KM procs for obliterates-youre much better off just using your soul reapers at 45 boss hp percent and if you get lucky aligning KM procs with soul reaper great otherwise just use soul reaper on cooldown.

----------


## JUANNY

> Kuu's a good profile writer, and his profile is pretty top notch, but i use your profile and his for different purposes. also, i dont like that Kuu's doesnt use PQI (sry kuu dont hate me *hides*)
> 
> May i ask why you decided to never update yours?
> 
> DKS have enough coders and profiles. Monks need more.


lol i dont agree with you there-the only other frost dk profile author was WEY and hes been absent for awhile and hasnt updated his profile-if we ever lose rubim-frost dks will be left out on the cold-BTW rubim while using your profile i pulled a top 1000 dps parse on jin rokh-fo frost dks it was a top 10 in the World of Logs so keep them profiles coming lol good job on the rotation


EDIT: to be clear my frost dk is ilvl 535 so gear also played a role in my parse

----------


## Weird0

> just wanted to put it out there-in spite of what many people think-holding off on soul reaper until KM procs is an overall DPS LOSS for those that have the dk four piece bonus ive had the 4 piece bonus for awhile and have tried it and personally tested it personally-its kind of the same deal as holding KM procs for obliterates-youre much better off just using your soul reapers at 45 boss hp percent and if you get lucky aligning KM procs with soul reaper great otherwise just use soul reaper on cooldown.


i made a different observation on my ilvl 532 dk depending on the duration that my reaper had when i delayed it for 2-3 seconds in anticipation for a km proc i did pull significantly higher dps but then again i dont know if is possible to make a profile like "if reaper is <=2s then wait"

----------


## JUANNY

> i made a different observation on my ilvl 532 dk depending on the duration that my reaper had when i delayed it for 2-3 seconds in anticipation for a km proc i did pull significantly higher dps but then again i dont know if is possible to make a profile like "if reaper is <=2s then wait"


to be honest with you there is alot of RNG IN DPS BETWEEN PARSES due to procs and other things-before making that change in the profile i would recommend trying to get a simcraft run with those changes that affect the 4 piece bonus before declaring waiting to use SR-in general waiting means less soul reaper attacks which i would not recommend


EDIT: the same argument was used at one point where some players wanted to hold off on Obliterates til KM procced-which was thoroughly bounced in the dk community as an overall dps loss

----------


## Rubim

> to be honest with you there is alot of RNG IN DPS BETWEEN PARSES due to procs and other things-before making that change in the profile i would recommend trying to get a simcraft run with those changes that affect the 4 piece bonus before declaring waiting to use SR-in general waiting means less soul reaper attacks which i would not recommend
> 
> 
> EDIT: the same argument was used at one point where some players wanted to hold off on Obliterates til KM procced-which was thoroughly bounced in the dk community as an overall dps loss


As far as i remember.

Back on PTR, it was a 3~4% DPS gain.

----------


## JUANNY

> As far as i remember.
> 
> Back on PTR, it was a 3~4% DPS gain.


the 4 piece bonus itself mighta been a 3-4 gain but i dont think nobody has provided simcraft results showing that only using soul reaper on KM procs was a DPS gain-while you were gone i made personal edits to my profile to test only using SR on KM procs by using under the soul reaper ability a "and KillingMachine" requirement to be able to only fire off soul reaper when KM procs. The results were pretty negative overall. One of the advantages for the 4 piece bonus is getting more soul reaper attacks by starting at 45 instead of 35. That advantage was pretty much negated when i made the change and since then i reverted back to normal.Also keep in mind that KM procs only increase SR critical strike chance it is not guaranteed like it is for oblits. But it is your profile so is totally up to you. can always edit out unwanted changes personally

----------


## Rubim

> the 4 piece bonus itself mighta been a 3-4 gain but i dont think nobody has provided simcraft results showing that only using soul reaper on KM procs was a DPS gain-while you were gone i made personal edits to my profile to test only using SR on KM procs by using under the soul reaper ability a "and KillingMachine" requirement to be able to only fire off soul reaper when KM procs. The results were pretty negative overall. One of the advantages for the 4 piece bonus is getting more soul reaper attacks by starting at 45 instead of 35. That advantage was pretty much negated when i made the change and since then i reverted back to normal.Also keep in mind that KM procs only increase SR critical strike chance it is not guaranteed like it is for oblits. But it is your profile so is totally up to you. can always edit out unwanted changes personally


I usually follow a simcraft.

USUALLY.

I'm still changing things on my new profiles, most of then are design choices, like having PQR rotation for every spec instead of one big file. I'm aiming at performance, some features are gone (auto-equip) and others revamped (spell queue), still working on it and i dont have an ETA.

----------


## alexxjr

> I usually follow a simcraft.
> 
> USUALLY.
> 
> I'm still changing things on my new profiles, most of then are design choices, like having PQR rotation for every spec instead of one big file. I'm aiming at performance, some features are gone (auto-equip) and others revamped (spell queue), still working on it and i dont have an ETA.


Sounds good Rubim, looking forward to it. Take your time on it, we know it will be awesome when you finally release it

----------


## JUANNY

hey rubim or anyone else there that has some knowledge of the WOW API functions and PQR specific functions-is there any code that i can use to check that a battle rez is available for my edited chunk that i put together for an automatic battle rez without hanging the profile-it seems that if a battle rez (in 10 mans) is used by someone else in the raid and someone else dies my profile hangs on the raise ally ability probably due to the use of the 1 avail battle rez-other then that 1 prob this works great



```

local GROUP = ""
 if IsInRaid() then
   GROUP = "raid"
else
   GROUP = "party"
end
 local members = GetNumGroupMembers() - 1
 if PQR_SpellAvailable(61999) 
and IsSpellKnown(61999)
then
for i = 1, members, 1 do
        member = GROUP..tostring(i)
        if ( UnitIsDead(member) or UnitIsCorpse(member) )
          and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)
          and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(61999), member) == 1
          and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
          then
            PQR_CustomTarget = member
            return true
          end
        end
end 


```

----------


## Holobyte

Hey, Rubim, have you fixed that blood tap problems? I felt the need to write my own Frost profile since I wanted to see the DPS difference when using Blood Tap and, man, it's worth it. It gives me a flat 10% DPS increase just by switching talents from Runic Empowerment to Blood Tap. Let me know if you want to see my code, i'll gladly share it with you.

Another thing. While I was making my profile (I still am, btw, it's far from ready) I often used yours as base for writing my abilities and I found that your logic for checking runes is wrong, at least for the FROST rotations. 
You check runes by TYPE (blood/unholy/frost/death), while Simcraft is obviously checking runes by SLOT (blood/unholy/frost). I'll give you one example: simcraft's Frost 2H single target rotation:

- *actions.single_target+=/obliterate,if=blood=2|frost=2|unholy=2
*
It won't make any sense to look for blood runes here because frost DK's simply do not have blood runes. So they are checking for the blood SLOTS, the ones that always contains 2 death runes.

Ok, so what?  :Smile: 

Let's look at your translation to PQR of this part of the rotation:


```

if     TargetValidation("target",Obliterate)    and (RuneCheck("Blood") == 2    or RuneCheck("Frost") == 2    or RuneCheck("Unholy") == 2)then        CastSpell(Obliterate)end 


```

You are correctly checking for blood runes = 2, but let's look at your RuneCheck() method:


```

function RuneCheck(Rune)    FrostRune = 0    UnholyRune = 0    BloodRune = 0    DeathRune = 0    for i=1, 6 do        if GetRuneType(i) == 1 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0 then            BloodRune = BloodRune + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 2 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0 then            UnholyRune = UnholyRune + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 3 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0 then            FrostRune = FrostRune + 1        end        if GetRuneType(i) == 4 and select(1,GetRuneCooldown(i)) + select(2,GetRuneCooldown(i)) - GetTime() &amp;lt; 0 then            DeathRune = DeathRune + 1        end    end        if Rune == nil    then            return BloodRune, UnholyRune, FrostRune, DeathRune    end 


```

Using your function, blood runes will ALWAYS be zero, because you are counting runes by type so that obliterate will never happen when you have 2 death runes active in your blood rune slots.

Here's my code for rune checking, it's pretty different from yours since I'm building my own framework, but you will get the idea:


```

function Hf_GetRunesBySlot()    local runeSlots = { "b", "u", "f"}    local runes = {        ["b"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },        ["u"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },        ["f"] = { Up = 0, CdLeft = 10 },    }    local r = 1    for slot=1, 6 do        local start, cd, up = GetRuneCooldown(slot)        local left = start + cd - GetTime()        if not up then            if runes[runeSlots[r]].CdLeft > left then                runes[runeSlots[r]].CdLeft = left            end        else            runes[runeSlots[r]].Up = runes[runeSlots[r]].Up + 1        end        if slot % 2 == 0 then            r = r + 1        end    end    return runesend 


```

And my code for that same Obliterate:


```

local ob = Obliteratelocal runes = Hf_GetRunesBySlot()if    Hf_ValidateSkill(ob, "target")    and (runes["b"].Up == 2 or runes["f"].Up == 2 or runes["u"].Up == 2)then    return trueend 


```

If you count slots 1 and 2 as the actual blood runes, you can squeeze one more obliterate from time to time.  :Wink:

----------


## mcwhat

Is there a way to add a check to the following to see if I already have a pet?



```
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(RaiseDead)
	and BossCheck()
	then
		CastSpell(RaiseDead)
	end
```

 Whenever I try to use control undead the bot just goes nut and stops working.

----------


## Holobyte

> Is there a way to add a check to the following to see if I already have a pet?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     if PQR_SpellAvailable(RaiseDead)
>     and BossCheck()
>     then
>         CastSpell(RaiseDead)
> ...


Weird, Raise Dead should be on cooldown if you already have a pet. Unless that's for Unholy... then i think this change should do the trick:


```
    if PQR_SpellAvailable(RaiseDead)
    and BossCheck()
    and not UnitExists("pet")
    then
        CastSpell(RaiseDead)
    end
```

----------


## imdasandman

Don't use control undead. Esp as unholy as the profile does control Timmy but if your are controlling a random undead NPC the profile will freak out.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Rubim

> Hey, Rubim, have you fixed that blood tap problems? I felt the need to write my own Frost profile since I wanted to see the DPS difference when using Blood Tap and, man, it's worth it. It gives me a flat 10% DPS increase just by switching talents from Runic Empowerment to Blood Tap. Let me know if you want to see my code, i'll gladly share it with you.
> 
> Another thing. While I was making my profile (I still am, btw, it's far from ready) I often used yours as base for writing my abilities and I found that your logic for checking runes is wrong, at least for the FROST rotations. 
> You check runes by TYPE (blood/unholy/frost/death), while Simcraft is obviously checking runes by SLOT (blood/unholy/frost). I'll give you one example: simcraft's Frost 2H single target rotation:
> 
> - *actions.single_target+=/obliterate,if=blood=2|frost=2|unholy=2
> *
> It won't make any sense to look for blood runes here because frost DK's simply do not have blood runes. So they are checking for the blood SLOTS, the ones that always contains 2 death runes.
> 
> ...


I did a new rune check thing to my new profiles, but anyway...

Maybe you are wrong?

Simcraft check runes by type:
https://code.google.com/p/simulation...vailable_runes

Example:
actions+=/death_and_decay,if=death>=2

This obliterate with 2 runes its just a filler, you should not spend your death runes on a filler obliterate, save that for a KM proc.

I have no ideia why we have a blood rune check.
====
Fun fact:

Tested on simcraft with:
Death 2, 147961.7
Blood 2, 148354.7
Blood 2 again, 147835.7
Without Blood or Death, 147964.

Yeah... Have no ideia.

----------


## Weird0

also to both of you(rubim & sandman) a question and also something i experienced.

wouldnt it be better to put a bit more emphasis on scourge strike ? i noticed during several fights now that other deathknigts are useing it more frequently while also maintaining the diseases on the boss and by doing so they dish out 10-15k more dps than me while only being 5-8 ilvl higher than me.


i did then some manual testing and noticed that while doing so too i could pull of much higher dps than with the profile. i tried it with disabled/enable cleave and festerblight option and any combination of those 2 results were always the same. then i tried to use the /rcast option to force more scourge strikes inbetween the rotation whenever i could and it was a little better.

like i noticed with the profile when my diseases stayed at the 2min mark it still kept trying to dish out festerings to increase the duration. would it be possible to make it like only use festering when diseases are below lets say uhm... 60 seconds on the current target ?

----------


## imdasandman

> also to both of you(rubim & sandman) a question and also something i experienced.
> 
> wouldnt it be better to put a bit more emphasis on scourge strike ? i noticed during several fights now that other deathknigts are useing it more frequently while also maintaining the diseases on the boss and by doing so they dish out 10-15k more dps than me while only being 5-8 ilvl higher than me.
> 
> 
> i did then some manual testing and noticed that while doing so too i could pull of much higher dps than with the profile. i tried it with disabled/enable cleave and festerblight option and any combination of those 2 results were always the same. then i tried to use the /rcast option to force more scourge strikes inbetween the rotation whenever i could and it was a little better.
> 
> like i noticed with the profile when my diseases stayed at the 2min mark it still kept trying to dish out festerings to increase the duration. would it be possible to make it like only use festering when diseases are below lets say uhm... 60 seconds on the current target ?


This is the reason why I made my manual unholy profile. You control the festering and disease application.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Apocalypse59

> This is the reason why I made my manual unholy profile. You control the festering and disease application.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I've been using your manual profile for a while. Not exactly sure I'm using it correctly or effectively though.

----------


## Holobyte

Are you sure that example on the simcraft wiki was meant for Frost DKs? In the AoE rotation for Frost they check for unholy runes, not death runes (actions.aoe+=/death_and_decay,if=unholy=1) so it's confusing. I mean, if simcraft is really checking runes by type, then that blood=2 check really makes no sense.

I ran some tests myself with my profile on my DK (20m damage on boss dummy each run).
Counting blood runes (run 1): 127.5k
Counting blood runes (run 2): 126.9k
Counting blood slots (run 1): 127.8k
Counting blood slots (run 2): 127.1k

Anyway, I must keep a "BySlot" function around for when I check for depleted runes before casting blood tap so I think I'll stick with for now it since the DPS difference is inconclusive.

----------


## JUANNY

> This is the reason why I made my manual unholy profile. You control the festering and disease application.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


im curious-doesnt the manual thing make it counterproductive for the reason that most players use a bot is the efficciency of automation

----------


## imdasandman

> im curious-doesnt the manual thing make it counterproductive for the reason that most players use a bot is the efficciency of automation


You are correct 90% but since festerblight is weird and no matter what I did the disease timer were going to 1+min which was leaving these super long diseases left on the bosses and was a DPS loss.

Think of pqr as a tool, yea it can be fully automated but your DPS will be OK. But if you use it as a tool or an aid to handle some or most functions but the user themselves control certain aspects well your DPS will be among the worlds best even when you are 10-20 ilvl below them.
I have not nor will I ever cater to the totally lazy player. My edits always have and will require user input. If you want fully automated than use some other profile. <<< not directed at you johnny

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Weird0

> Think of pqr as a tool, yea it can be fully automated but your DPS will be OK. But if you use it as a tool or an aid to handle some or most functions but the user themselves control certain aspects well your DPS will be among the worlds best even when you are 10-20 ilvl below them.
> I have not nor will I ever cater to the totally lazy player. My edits always have and will require user input. If you want fully automated than use some other profile. <<< not directed at you johnny


i have to agree on this ive seen so many people, where i know theyve been "using" and got kicked out of really good raiding guilds just because they had the mindest "when i use pqr i will be like one of the best".

like last week we had one guy kicked out of our 25man because he was using his personal dps cooldowns like a retard everytime on cooldown not even waiting 10-20 seconds for fixed events to happen in a bossfight where everyone else was using them in combination with bloodlust (iron qon after dam'ren has been "defeated" and all 3 of em with the boss are there)

its not always about "perfect" rotation but also about anticipating the next move or thing to happen and there the most flexible profile where i as a player can say "no you wont do this now you will do this now" simply wins because i can pull off so much more dps

----------


## Rubim

> You are correct 90% but since festerblight is weird and no matter what I did the disease timer were going to 1+min which was leaving these super long diseases left on the bosses and was a DPS loss.
> 
> Think of pqr as a tool, yea it can be fully automated but your DPS will be OK. But if you use it as a tool or an aid to handle some or most functions but the user themselves control certain aspects well your DPS will be among the worlds best even when you are 10-20 ilvl below them.
> I have not nor will I ever cater to the totally lazy player. My edits always have and will require user input. If you want fully automated than use some other profile. <<< not directed at you johnny
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Exactly.

Usually my tank profiles require a player input. (That's why i will always hate % cooldowns).

I'm yet to see a good warrior protection profile, it's simple impossible to do one.The whole reason why i developed the spell queue was Warrior Protection Shield Wall and Barrier.

----------


## hellokill11

EDIT: It seems to be working now, I re-installed PQI.

Anyone been getting LUA error using this recently? I updated my addons and then it decided to go to shits. Sometimes it links itself and it works and right now I can't get it to work at all, just LUA errors. Have disabled every addon except PQI. Anyone know how to proceed? Anything I need to update?



```

Message: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)Time: 07/03/13 16:48:26Count: 370Stack: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: in function `?'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>Locals: config = <table> { hotkeys = <table> { } author = "Rubim" name = "General Death Knight" abilities = <table> { }}(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "Pause 1" hotkeys = <table> { }}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "Pause 2" hotkeys = <table> { }}(*temporary) = <table> { 1 = "lc"}(*temporary) = "lc"(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Trinket 01" newSection = true}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Trinket 02" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Gloves" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Auto Dispell" newSection = true}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Boss Mechanics" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "CD Boss Only" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "CD Disable" newSection = false}(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)" 


```

----------


## Rubim

> Anyone been getting LUA error using this recently? I updated my addons and then it decided to go to shits. Sometimes it links itself and it works and right now I can't get it to work at all, just LUA errors. Have disabled every addon except PQI. Anyone know how to proceed? Anything I need to update?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Message: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)Time: 07/03/13 16:48:26Count: 370Stack: [string "if RUBIM_GENERALDK ..."]:141: in function `?'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>Locals: config = <table> { hotkeys = <table> { } author = "Rubim" name = "General Death Knight" abilities = <table> { }}(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = nil(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "Pause 1" hotkeys = <table> { }}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "Pause 2" hotkeys = <table> { }}(*temporary) = <table> { 1 = "lc"}(*temporary) = "lc"(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Trinket 01" newSection = true}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Trinket 02" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Gloves" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Auto Dispell" newSection = true}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "Boss Mechanics" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = true name = "CD Boss Only" newSection = false}(*temporary) = <table> { enable = false name = "CD Disable" newSection = false}(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)" 
> 
> 
> ```


You need PQI.

----------


## hellokill11

I'm trying to use the manual festerblight profile but I'm a bit confused. Am I supposed to leave "Festerblight" ticked in the PQI interface or not? It doesn't seem too manual either? As it uses Outbreak, CDs etc when I don't want it to.

This is downloaded from Imdasandmans SVN.

----------


## kackagent

> I'm trying to use the manual festerblight profile but I'm a bit confused. Am I supposed to leave "Festerblight" ticked in the PQI interface or not? It doesn't seem too manual either? As it uses Outbreak, CDs etc when I don't want it to.
> 
> This is downloaded from Imdasandmans SVN.


same issue here.

----------


## Rubim

Well my old versions, you would tick that, get Xmin on diseases then stop doing you would tick again for the rest of the fight.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Hey Rubim, is there an eta to when you're going to post those updated profiles?

Also is there a new unholy disease management feature in these updated profiles?

----------


## pet4rdo

All the people are with the same question. How is the best made to use Unholy DK with your profiles!?

You must turn festerblight when the diseases when your diseases are more streght by the trinkets. 


I dont know how use festerblight manual or Iamsadman ... He must say if you need any /rcast macro or anything.

To use fester you need to see the power of yours diseases DKDOTS addons.

----------


## kackagent

> All the people are with the same question. How is the best made to use Unholy DK with your profiles!?
> 
> You must turn festerblight when the diseases when your diseases are more streght by the trinkets. 
> 
> 
> I dont know how use festerblight manual or Iamsadman ... He must say if you need any /rcast macro or anything.
> 
> To use fester you need to see the power of yours diseases DKDOTS addons.


wat?wat? waaaaaat?

----------


## imdasandman

> All the people are with the same question. How is the best made to use Unholy DK with your profiles!?
> 
> You must turn festerblight when the diseases when your diseases are more streght by the trinkets. 
> 
> 
> I dont know how use festerblight manual or Iamsadman ... He must say if you need any /rcast macro or anything.
> 
> To use fester you need to see the power of yours diseases DKDOTS addons.


I have explained several times in this thread on how to make my edits work. And yes you have to make 2x /rcast macros. One for ss and the other for fs 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## pet4rdo

Yes Imdasandmandeathknight but a Txt with explain all your profile manual fest is best for the people that today need to search 44 pages of topics of lost people.  :Big Grin:  I invite you to make a explain Txt With the macros and if you like I can translate it on 3 languajes :P 

What is the page with the explain?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah having that yellow triangle with info in PQR is nice and handy to have  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> Yes Imdasandmandeathknight but a Txt with explain all your profile manual fest is best for the people that today need to search 44 pages of topics of lost people.  I invite you to make a explain Txt With the macros and if you like I can translate it on 3 languajes :P 
> 
> What is the page with the explain?


I will get around to it. Have class tonight.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## imdasandman

Here are the 2 rcast macros for my manual unholy profile.

Festering Strike:
#showtooltip Festering Strike
/rcast 85948


Scourge Strike:
#showtooltip Scourge Strike
/rcast 55090

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I will get around to it. Have class tonight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I'd greatly appreciate it. Right now I'm following the one you posted here.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2748816 ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

I'm bouncing between using Rubim's and your Manual Festerblight edit. I also use Kinkeh's Unholy Profile ocassionally.

Right now I'm in a tough position with my guild and DK overall.
We just hit 6/13 Heroic, downing Twins tonight.
However, I'm pretty sure they are replacing my spot with ranged DPS as we push farther into ToT.
I think they want to run double Warlocks - I actually agree.
Since we already have a very solid Fury Warrior with more utility.
Plus he is pushing out numbers almost as high as mine on most fights.

I just can't push out enough DPS to justify running double melee in 10 man.
Pretty shitty situation, but it is what it is.
Guess I can always work on my Warlock or another class and try to fill the spot in the future for progression.
Either that or find another guild.
Honestly I'd just like to pull higher DPS - I feel like there is something holding me back.

Anyways, sorry for the rant. I appreciate all the profiles and hard work. I wouldn't play WoW any other way.

----------


## imdasandman

> I'd greatly appreciate it. Right now I'm following the one you posted here.
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2748816 ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)
> 
> I'm bouncing between using Rubim's and your Manual Festerblight edit. I also use Kinkeh's Unholy Profile ocassionally.
> 
> Right now I'm in a tough position with my guild and DK overall.
> We just hit 6/13 Heroic, downing Twins tonight.
> However, I'm pretty sure they are replacing my spot with ranged DPS as we push farther into ToT.
> I think they want to run double Warlocks - I actually agree.
> ...


Just remind your RL that locks are taking a huge nerf to their mobility next patch and if one of yalls tanks is a pally, point out you provide a melee haste buff which helps his mitigation out. Also point out that 20k extra DPS is not going to help get kills any faster but players not dying to stupid will. Do u think the worlds top guilds had the ilvl your group has when they cleared? Nope y'all are prob a good 10-15 ilvls higher.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Apocalypse59

Absolutely, you make some very great points.

I really need to crack down and learn the ins and outs of Unholy to be honest.
Lots of confusing and contradicting information around.
Things like Roiling Blood overwriting dots.
When to Fester and When not to Fester

It's complicated and I bounce in between profiles and try to adapt.
However things like having no AoE toggle on Kinkeh's profile makes on the fly changes difficult.
Not a huge deal, but the quality of life things are PQR's best fruition.

Anyways, back to the Training Dummies for more testing.

----------


## boaroko

Any updates on the new rotation Rubim?

Cheers

----------


## qcorn

where is the code for deathcoil in your profile?

I would like to disable DC when my char has conversion buff for blood tanking but I cant find anything that casts death coil in the coding

help pls

----------


## durankan

thats because you dont use death coil in blood spec... and the profile doesnt ether

----------


## bgr

I'd like to use the console cast or /rcast code in another profile.

I changed the table to include the abilities I want to use. I put the console cast code into the rotation, however it will not work.

What else do I need to change to have this function for a priest?

----------


## qcorn

okay im trying to get conversion to work with the blood profle. rune strike is our RP dump so I put a check in on the runestrike ability for it not to cast when i have a conversion buff, but its not working right now

-- Rune Strike
if TargetValidation("target",RuneStrike)
and (ResourceSave(RuneStrike) or CdCheck(DancingRuneWeapon) > 1)
and (RuneCheck("Blood") < 2
or RuneCheck("Death") < 2
or RuneCheck("Unholy") < 2)
* or not UnitBuffID(Player, 119975)*
then
CastSpell(RuneStrike)
return true
end



what am i doing wrong?

----------


## durankan

try "and not" instead of "or not"

----------


## qcorn

i changed it to and not and it still doesnt work

can someone help me code this section not to cast rune strikes while conversion is active 

thanks

----------


## Maxitor

> okay im trying to get conversion to work with the blood profle. rune strike is our RP dump so I put a check in on the runestrike ability for it not to cast when i have a conversion buff, but its not working right now
> 
> -- Rune Strike
> if TargetValidation("target",RuneStrike)
> and (ResourceSave(RuneStrike) or CdCheck(DancingRuneWeapon) > 1)
> and (RuneCheck("Blood") < 2
> or RuneCheck("Death") < 2
> or RuneCheck("Unholy") < 2)
> * or not UnitBuffID(Player, 119975)*
> ...


and not UnitBuffID("player",119975)

----------


## Apsalaar

@Rubin and Imbasandman

Hey, loving the profile!!

Just have a question: It seems the TimToDie function is pretty spot on, leaving low duration Diseases when shit dies, what I wondered was, is there a way to circument it, 
I am about to start progression on Iron Quon and Twins and it seems the TimeToDie function prevents me to get looong diseases on the target. 
The benefit of having 2min+ diseases up on dog changes on IQ and with boss swap on twins is pretty damn OP damage.

----------


## imdasandman

> @Rubin and Imbasandman
> 
> Hey, loving the profile!!
> 
> Just have a question: It seems the TimToDie function is pretty spot on, leaving low duration Diseases when shit dies, what I wondered was, is there a way to circument it, 
> I am about to start progression on Iron Quon and Twins and it seems the TimeToDie function prevents me to get looong diseases on the target. 
> The benefit of having 2min+ diseases up on dog changes on IQ and with boss swap on twins is pretty damn OP damage.


Use my manual profile with the appropriate /rcast macros and you can control disease uptimes manually

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## dookieface

/delet that pls

----------


## dookieface

i know there is a 4pc unholy rotation..but would it make a big different if im only running 2pc? since i have not gotten my 4pc yet. and if so can some one point me in the right spot for a 2pc rotation


thanks

----------


## imdasandman

> i know there is a 4pc unholy rotation..but would it make a big different if im only running 2pc? since i have not gotten my 4pc yet. and if so can some one point me in the right spot for a 2pc rotation
> 
> 
> thanks


Find in the ability editor that has the main rotation(it is as one ability) and aoe rotation find every instance of soul reaper and change the value from 45 to 35

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Apsalaar

@Imbasandman

Thanks for the tip, rcast worked brilliantly getting long diseases!!

@Imbasandman2

Planning on updating the profile for 5.4? Tried it on the PTR(with a PQI that should work) and it just spewed lua errors for me :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> @Imbasandman
> 
> Thanks for the tip, rcast worked brilliantly getting long diseases!!
> 
> @Imbasandman2
> 
> Planning on updating the profile for 5.4? Tried it on the PTR(with a PQI that should work) and it just spewed lua errors for me


I plan on updating it. Just do not have time to tinker around on the pqr and how volatile the pqr is with changes, I try to wait for the patch to go live before updating. I also need to read up on theory crafting.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## daveyboyuk

which profile is the 4set one on ur svn ?

----------


## imdasandman

> which profile is the 4set one on ur svn ?


It should say 4pc in the title

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## discobob

having some trouble removing the /rcast system into other profiles. any help on which variables/functions/etc need copied over? i felt like i got them all but it still wasnt working

----------


## imdasandman

> having some trouble removing the /rcast system into other profiles. any help on which variables/functions/etc need copied over? i felt like i got them all but it still wasnt working


I have no idea how you can transfer it to another profile man. Send Rubin a pm

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ballerstatus121

where in the festerblight manual profile would I disable automatic use of unholy frenzy and gargoyle? I tried removing it but it still cast them both. disabling CDs in the interface isn't an option as I still would like it to cast glove slot..

----------


## imdasandman

> where in the festerblight manual profile would I disable automatic use of unholy frenzy and gargoyle? I tried removing it but it still cast them both. disabling CDs in the interface isn't an option as I still would like it to cast glove slot..


In your rcast macros toss a /use 10 at the bottom of the macro

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## daveyboyuk

cannot get any of these profiles workin they just throw lua errors and disable addons box anyone got any ideas tried new pqi/pqr still same

----------


## imdasandman

> cannot get any of these profiles workin they just throw lua errors and disable addons box anyone got any ideas tried new pqi/pqr still same


Did u grab the data file on the first page?


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## daveyboyuk

used the data file from svn

----------


## Jettand

I can't get any DK profile to work, been using Imdasandman's 2H before 5.3. After 5.3 I haven't been able to use any profile.
I've triple checked that everything is up to date including Data/Lua and PQI.
This is what happens: When I log in PQI says "PQR: Not Loaded" when it should say "PQR Ready"
and when I load Nova/Rubims or Imdasandmans profiles it says "PQR: Ready" when this usually loads the profile.

I'd also like to add that I use PQR on most other classes and have never seen this. I keep checking back if anyone has had any of these problems but no luck yet. And last time I asked in the main forum, no one was able to provide any info on what this might be. Thanks a lot in advance!!

----------


## Decaed

You can try my edit which works just fine.

I decided to start playing again, and after I said that I would post my edits, well, here they are. Honestly, they're nothing special anymore. I have only made a few adjustments this time to suit my needs. A few things to note before you download them:

- Talent support for only: Rolling Blood and Runic Corruption 
- Supports 4pce DPS set only (You'll have to change the SR code if you don't use 4 pce)
- Manual CD use with /rcast for UF, Gary and Tier 6 talents
- Doesn't support BT or UB
- Doesn't support Festerblight, but will reapply your diseases with trinket procs, Feather, Rage, UM proc, etc
- Improved the AoE code
- Frost code is untouched as I don't play that spec
- Fixed some of the Blood code for optimal DPS and RC support (For soloing old raid content)

Again, this profile is tailored to suit my needs. While it doesn't support all talents, it still performs very well. I have included the data files I use for this profile, so I would suggest using those too if you're having issues with other edits of those files. If you have any issues with the profile, let me know and I'll see what I can do to help.

You can download my profile here.

Also note: This is based off all Rubim and Sandman's hard work. All thanks must go to them. I still need to fix a few things and clean up some of the code, but I'll get to that over the weekend and post my updates as I finish them.

----------


## imdasandman

> You can try my edit which works just fine.
> 
> I decided to start playing again, and after I said that I would post my edits, well, here they are. Honestly, they're nothing special anymore. I have only made a few adjustments this time to suit my needs. A few things to note before you download them:
> 
> - Talent support for only: Rolling Blood and Runic Corruption 
> - Supports 4pce DPS set only (You'll have to change the SR code if you don't use 4 pce)
> - Manual CD use with /rcast for UF, Gary and Tier 6 talents
> - Doesn't support BT or UB
> - Doesn't support Festerblight, but will reapply your diseases with trinket procs, Feather, Rage, UM proc, etc
> ...


glad to see you came back around  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> I can't get any DK profile to work, been using Imdasandman's 2H before 5.3. After 5.3 I haven't been able to use any profile.
> I've triple checked that everything is up to date including Data/Lua and PQI.
> This is what happens: When I log in PQI says "PQR: Not Loaded" when it should say "PQR Ready"
> and when I load Nova/Rubims or Imdasandmans profiles it says "PQR: Ready" when this usually loads the profile.
> 
> I'd also like to add that I use PQR on most other classes and have never seen this. I keep checking back if anyone has had any of these problems but no luck yet. And last time I asked in the main forum, no one was able to provide any info on what this might be. Thanks a lot in advance!!


use a blizzard error suppresor addon. I dont know what throws the lua errors at all... I just use an addon to contain the errors than it will print it after i am out of combat.

----------


## kackagent

> You can try my edit which works just fine.
> 
> I decided to start playing again, and after I said that I would post my edits, well, here they are. Honestly, they're nothing special anymore. I have only made a few adjustments this time to suit my needs. A few things to note before you download them:
> 
> - Talent support for only: Rolling Blood and Runic Corruption 
> - Supports 4pce DPS set only (You'll have to change the SR code if you don't use 4 pce)
> - Manual CD use with /rcast for UF, Gary and Tier 6 talents
> - Doesn't support BT or UB
> - Doesn't support Festerblight, but will reapply your diseases with trinket procs, Feather, Rage, UM proc, etc
> ...


You prooved me wrong. I havent tried it yet, but if it works, thank you very much for this late update.

----------


## alexxjr

Hej Rubim and Sandman. Been using this profile since 5.2 launched and I've never really had any problems. But today that changed. I tried out Decaed's edit and didn't really like it since festerblight isn't supported. I then copied over the old Rubim profiles and edited the Soul Reaper to 45% for the 4 piece. After that the normal profile did not work at all. It was pure spam of plague strike, so I tried out Sandman's 4 piece edit, that hasn't worked for me at all before. That profile did the same with plague strike spamming. I then deleted PQR and the PQI addon, then "reinstalled" it all with the original Rubim profile and lua files. got the same results with the plague strike spamming. Don't know what's gone wrong, The Festerblight works completely fine, but the normal rotation just spams plague strike. I've gone for soapbox normal profile for thrash and non-festerblight fights for now, but I really like Rubims profile and the Rcast system, so I hope you can help me get it to work again. 


@ Decaed, tried out your edits, works really well for the normal rotation, GJ! I don't have the Primordius trinket though, so I removed the rampage part of the profile since it wouldn't plague strike at 9 stacks of the mighty buff since it checks for rampage too. Got it to work at the end. The no festerblight part turned me off it then, if you can get it to work so when you check festerblight it just reverts to Rubims festerblight that would be delicious. Seems like you removed that part of the rotation completely  :Smile:  Gj on the edit though.

----------


## imdasandman

@Alex I am gonna see if I can reach rubim on Skype and see if we can get these issues squashed.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Decaed

> @ Decaed, tried out your edits, works really well for the normal rotation, GJ! I don't have the Primordius trinket though, so I removed the rampage part of the profile since it wouldn't plague strike at 9 stacks of the mighty buff since it checks for rampage too. Got it to work at the end. The no festerblight part turned me off it then, if you can get it to work so when you check festerblight it just reverts to Rubims festerblight that would be delicious. Seems like you removed that part of the rotation completely  Gj on the edit though.


Hey, yeah I should have mentioned that my profile requires those trinkets, sorry about that. 

And yeah I completely removed the Festerblight code because I felt that the normal priority was out-performing it, and because there weren't many encounters where I could fully take advantage of it. I guess if you want to continue using Festerblight I can recode it in for you with some improvements. PM me what trinkets you are using and I'll see what I can do for you.  :Wink: 

Or I might even recode it with a AP check of some sorts for those who prefer Fester.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey, yeah I should have mentioned that my profile requires those trinkets, sorry about that. 
> 
> And yeah I completely removed the Festerblight code because I felt that the normal priority was out-performing it, and because there weren't many encounters where I could fully take advantage of it. I guess if you want to continue using Festerblight I can recode it in for you with some improvements. PM me what trinkets you are using and I'll see what I can do for you. 
> 
> Or I might even recode it with a AP check of some sorts for those who prefer Fester.


He is prob running feather+ talisman(VP) trinks

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## alexxjr

@Sandman, thanks for the answer! Thanks for all you've done for everyone in this thread, I might not post much, but i check this forum everyday and you do a lot for everyone!  :Smile:  will be looking forward to hearing more!

@Decaed. Either an AP code, your own edit or just a revert to Rubims default code would work with me when it comes to festerblight, whichever one is easier for you. Sandman is right, I have the HC feather and the vp trinket right now. Haven't downed Primordius HC yet, dunno if the normal one is better than the talisman though? Thanks for your work again

----------


## hellokill11

Hey Sandman/Rubim!

I'm having MAJOR issues right now with your profile. Whilst using the Unholy Festerblight Manual profile PQInterface ALWAYS TAINTS giving the error message "PQInterface has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable the addon and reload the UI". And PQR will just sit there idling. This ONLY happens on my dk with this profile, otherwise PQR works fine. I created a *thread here (PQI: "PQInterface has been blocked from an action...")* describing the problem. Is there something I've done wrong, can I provide data in any way that could help resolve the issues? I have NO addons even installed except for PQInterface. Disabling PQInterface actually makes the profile execute and do its rotation, but I cannot switch between aoe/single target rotation nor use the festerblight rotation properly without the addon. This used to happen when I enabled an addon that had not been enabled before, but now when I have NO other addons even installed, I don't know what's going on.

Thanks in advance for any help!

I think I've set it up just fine.

----------


## Decaed

> @Decaed. Either an AP code, your own edit or just a revert to Rubims default code would work with me when it comes to festerblight, whichever one is easier for you. Sandman is right, I have the HC feather and the vp trinket right now. Haven't downed Primordius HC yet, dunno if the normal one is better than the talisman though? Thanks for your work again


The 2/2 VP trinket is better than the normal Rage until you get the heroic version. I'll work on that code and get it uploaded tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey Sandman/Rubim!
> 
> I'm having MAJOR issues right now with your profile. Whilst using the Unholy Festerblight Manual profile PQInterface ALWAYS TAINTS giving the error message "PQInterface has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable the addon and reload the UI". And PQR will just sit there idling. This ONLY happens on my dk with this profile, otherwise PQR works fine. I created a *thread here (PQI: "PQInterface has been blocked from an action...")* describing the problem. Is there something I've done wrong, can I provide data in any way that could help resolve the issues? I have NO addons even installed except for PQInterface. Disabling PQInterface actually makes the profile execute and do its rotation, but I cannot switch between aoe/single target rotation nor use the festerblight rotation properly without the addon. This used to happen when I enabled an addon that had not been enabled before, but now when I have NO other addons even installed, I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> I think I've set it up just fine.


I briefly talked to Rubim last night and hopefully we can get these errors sorted out.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## imdasandman

> The 2/2 VP trinket is better than the normal Rage until you get the heroic version. I'll work on that code and get it uploaded tomorrow.


Yes and no on which Trink is better.

If you have a high amount of haste rage is better. Like 10.5k or higher.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## ethanjeel

sorry but what do you mean with OM trinket?

----------


## imdasandman

> sorry but what do you mean with OM trinket?


Huh? I have no idea what OM is

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## ethanjeel

sorry my bad :Smile: 


so with decaed edit it only works if we have feather and rage ? i have spark of zandalari normal (2/2) and rage LFR atm.

----------


## Omaha303

Hey guys, we will try H jin'rokh tonight and I want to add AMS before Jin'rokh cast Ionization. Do the following code will work as it is: (took it from Blinded's rogue profile):



```
local CastName=UnitCastingInfo("target")
if CastName and CastName=="Ionization" then
RunMacroText("/cast Anti-Magic Shell")
end
```

Finally, is Anti-magic Shell properly written or rather use spell id 48707? Thanks in advance for your help

----------


## ethanjeel

decaed can you make your edit work with Spark of Zandalari + Rage combination please ? i tried everything but couldn't make it work instead my profile doesn't do anything now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey guys, we will try H jin'rokh tonight and I want to add AMS before Jin'rokh cast Ionization. Do the following code will work as it is: (took it from Blinded's rogue profile):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local CastName=UnitCastingInfo("target")
> if CastName and CastName=="Ionization" then
> RunMacroText("/cast Anti-Magic Shell")
> end
> ...


Ams is something I always use manually. But that macro should work

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## imdasandman

> sorry my bad
> 
> 
> so with decaed edit it only works if we have feather and rage ? i have spark of zandalari normal (2/2) and rage LFR atm.


Spend the VP and get VP trinket. Once you have it, replace the rage with it.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Decaed

> decaed can you make your edit work with Spark of Zandalari + Rage combination please ? i tried everything but couldn't make it work instead my profile doesn't do anything now


Yep I'll do it now and PM the edit to you. Give me 5 mins.

Edit: Sent it, let me know how it works out for you.

----------


## alexxjr

> Yes and no on which Trink is better.
> 
> If you have a high amount of haste rage is better. Like 10.5k or higher.


Aw man.. I had the thunderforged normal one drop twice, but I thought the VP one was better so I passed on it.. Currently at around 10,5k haste  :Smile:

----------


## imdasandman

@ dec thanks for your edit. I had zero Lua errors and did 240k DPS on hm jin'rok which was my best ever thanks

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Weird0

would you be so kind and send me the edit for spark and rage too ? i did not have been lucky with my ji kun hc kills never got the feather and currently we are not resetting the id because my guild wants to kill lei shen hc before 5.4

----------


## Ronnotter

@decade

Could you tell what it is to be changed in profile for various trinkets?

----------


## Decaed

> @ dec thanks for your edit. I had zero Lua errors and did 240k DPS on hm jin'rok which was my best ever thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


You are most welcome!




> would you be so kind and send me the edit for spark and rage too ? i did not have been lucky with my ji kun hc kills never got the feather and currently we are not resetting the id because my guild wants to kill lei shen hc before 5.4


Sure can, check your PM.




> @decade
> 
> Could you tell what it is to be changed in profile for various trinkets?


You need to update the Spell List with the trinkets you have and then add the code to your priority.

I'm still working on a new edit with support for all the T15 str trinkets and an update for 5.4 now that we know it is releasing on the 27th.

----------


## imdasandman

> You are most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can, check your PM.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to update the Spell List with the trinkets you have and then add the code to your priority.
> ...


Sweet, the only difference is if you have the t16 4pc cast death coil as soon as u have enough rp for it. Even if Timmy is transformed as the 4pc let's death coils extend the duration of uber Timmy.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Weird0

yea thanks from me too just did a quick test on jin rokh in lfr mode it performed 40k dps better than the the other edit (non spark/rage) will leave a lei shen heroic (25) comparison too during the weekend when my raid took place  :Smile: 

but from what i have seen this was just insane according to dkdiseases (using this instead of dkdots because it is being updated) i had diseases up that ticked for 109k the highest i managed to get by hand so far was around 90ish

/edit

oh and on the 27th matter. its the end of the pvp season normally a new patch arrived 1-2 weeks after the end of a season  :Wink:

----------


## davehammer4

> yea thanks from me too just did a quick test on jin rokh in lfr mode it performed 40k dps better than the the other edit (non spark/rage) will leave a lei shen heroic (25) comparison too during the weekend when my raid took place 
> 
> but from what i have seen this was just insane according to dkdiseases (using this instead of dkdots because it is being updated) i had diseases up that ticked for 109k the highest i managed to get by hand so far was around 90ish
> 
> /edit
> 
> oh and on the 27th matter. its the end of the pvp season normally a new patch arrived 1-2 weeks after the end of a season


http://*************/Template:Arena_seasons - forgot about posting links...however if you google arena season dates you will find the same page. GL

As you can see here....arena season end pretty much always lands on patch day.....expect patch on the 27th

----------


## Weird0

> http://*************/Template:Arena_seasons - forgot about posting links...however if you google arena season dates you will find the same page. GL
> 
> As you can see here....arena season end pretty much always lands on patch day.....expect patch on the 27th




yea my bad i goofed that up it was the other way around they started not ended mostly 1 week after patches ^^

----------


## ethanjeel

Thanks for edit but id doesn't use outbreak or plague strike to refresh the diseases when spark procs. tried several times but no luck

----------


## Weird0

> Thanks for edit but id doesn't use outbreak or plague strike to refresh the diseases when spark procs. tried several times but no luck



weird it worked for me.

----------


## ethanjeel

can you forward me yours ? cause i checked the data files and rotations and there is nothing about spark. same with old one. checking for feather procs

----------


## Decaed

> can you forward me yours ? cause i checked the data files and rotations and there is nothing about spark. same with old one. checking for feather procs


Check your PM  :Smile:

----------


## ethanjeel

thanks a lot decaed I finally made it work but idk why unholy is performing less then 2h frost for me. Got 517 ilvl with 524 weapon and 10.619 haste.Weird actually.Losing about 20k dps if i go unholy seems i will stick frost till i get feather and some more gear.

----------


## Decaed

Basically it comes down to gear and the trinkets you are using. Go with what is performing the best for the gear that you have.  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

im currently around 547 and it heavly depends on the boss for some uh is better for me for others 2h frost tested both specs thoroughly over the course of several ids.

----------


## Ronnotter

@decaed

Can u check and see if i have done it right? i added my valor trinket as VP and buffid 138202

But it will not refresh my dots when i have USBuff and VP proced at same time.

___________________________________________________________
*[ MISC ] Spell List*

-- PROCS/BUFFS --
-----------------
Rampage = UnitBuffID("player", 138870)
USBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
*VP = UnitBuffID("player", 138202)*
LichborneBuff = UnitBuffID("player",49039)
VampiricBloodBuff = UnitBuffID("player",55233)

___________________________________________________________

*Unholy - Single Target*

-- trinket.proc,if=dot=strongest
if TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and USBuff
*and VP*
--and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
else if TargetValidation("target",Outbreak)
and USBuff
*and VP*
--and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(Outbreak)
end
end
____________________________________________________________

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Has anyone (Rubim/Sandman/Decaed) started to look at the profiles for next patch?

With the buffs DK DPS received today, it looks like DW Frost is going to pull ahead, and with 4piece t16 even more.

----------


## imdasandman

> Has anyone (Rubim/Sandman/Decaed) started to look at the profiles for next patch?
> 
> With the buffs DK DPS received today, it looks like DW Frost is going to pull ahead, and with 4piece t16 even more.


I will read into it. But I have been playing around on the ptr. 

Edit: I looked around on mmo champ and I did not see anything about dk changes for today. Can you link your source of info please.
Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Decaed

> @decaed
> 
> Can u check and see if i have done it right? i added my valor trinket as VP and buffid 138202
> 
> But it will not refresh my dots when i have USBuff and VP proced at same time.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> *[ MISC ] Spell List*
> 
> ...


That isn't the right proc id. You are looking for Surge of Strength which is 138702, so use the following.  :Smile: 



```
[ MISC ] Spell List

-- PROCS/BUFFS --
-----------------
Rampage = UnitBuffID("player", 138870)
USBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 53365)
VP = UnitBuffID("player", 138702)
LichborneBuff = UnitBuffID("player",49039)
VampiricBloodBuff = UnitBuffID("player",55233)

___________________________________________________________

Unholy - Single Target

-- trinket.proc,if=dot=strongest
if TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and USBuff
and VP
--and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
else if TargetValidation("target",Outbreak)
and USBuff
and VP
--and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(Outbreak)
end
end
```

----------


## Decaed

> Has anyone (Rubim/Sandman/Decaed) started to look at the profiles for next patch?
> 
> With the buffs DK DPS received today, it looks like DW Frost is going to pull ahead, and with 4piece t16 even more.


I've been on the ptr raid testing for a week or two now and have just started working 5.4 edits. I was going to fix up alot of the old code, but I think I'm just going to focus my time on 5.4 now as soon as class balancing/changes are finished and get those edits done. Because when 5.4 hits, I'll be focusing on clearing normals and then working on heroic progression. So I won't have a lot of time to work on any profiles except for changes I make on the fly and share with you guys. So I'll get as much done as I can before 5.4.  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

@Decaed, before can you send me the edit I asked about when you have the time? Ideally with ability to enable rubies FB code  :Smile:  thanks for your work yet again!

----------


## durankan

decaed, why did you remove dnd from your single target rotation completely?

----------


## hellokill11

> I've been on the ptr raid testing for a week or two now and have just started working 5.4 edits. I was going to fix up alot of the old code, but I think I'm just going to focus my time on 5.4 now as soon as class balancing/changes are finished and get those edits done. Because when 5.4 hits, I'll be focusing on clearing normals and then working on heroic progression. So I won't have a lot of time to work on any profiles except for changes I make on the fly and share with you guys. So I'll get as much done as I can before 5.4.


Thank you so much... I'd be happy as **** if you could share that. I've been worried of the upcoming patch because without the profile I underperform! Not as good as PQR :P. Thanks a lot lot lot in advance mate, hope you follow through.

----------


## Decaed

> decaed, why did you remove dnd from your single target rotation completely?


It's a DPS loss unless you have 3 or more targets. The UR is better used for SS which hits harder when you have < 3 targets. And, like Billie pointed out, I just use an /rcast macro for DnD when there's 3 or more targets while in ST rotation otherwise I'm in AE rotation.




> @Decaed, before can you send me the edit I asked about when you have the time? Ideally with ability to enable rubies FB code  thanks for your work yet again!


Was this for the Festerblight edit? If so, I'll do my best to get it back into the profile for you. Although honestly with RC's significantly increased trinket uptime, it makes festerblight less of a gain over the normal unholy priority which is why I don't use it.  :Smile: 




> Thank you so much... I'd be happy as **** if you could share that. I've been worried of the upcoming patch because without the profile I underperform! Not as good as PQR :P. Thanks a lot lot lot in advance mate, hope you follow through.


Of course I'll share it when it's done!

----------


## Weird0

> Has anyone (Rubim/Sandman/Decaed) started to look at the profiles for next patch?
> 
> With the buffs DK DPS received today, it looks like DW Frost is going to pull ahead, and with 4piece t16 even more.




just so you know the 4p bonus is a bigger dps boost for unholy than it is for frost and with the 15 second duration now the 2p bonus gives frost a dps boost of 2,15% and unholy 1,65% so even there the gap is not that big anymore. and for the rest of the frost buffs.... unholy might is being buffed up to 25% and str > all that small stuff frost gets. the only thing that could happen is that masterfrost will be viable again but i highly doubt it.




> I will read into it. But I have been playing around on the ptr. 
> 
> Edit: I looked around on mmo champ and I did not see anything about dk changes for today. Can you link your source of info please.
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



i think he means the new ptr patchnotes and his choice of words was only unfortunate.

----------


## Decaed

These are the latest DK balance changes on the PTR as of 8/15/13, but remember these could change before they go live.




> *General*
> 
> Necrotic Strike now deals 100% weapon damage (down from 150% weapon damage).Rune of Razorice now causes 3% extra weapon damage as Frost damage (up from 2%), and each stack of Frost Vulnerability now causes the target to take an additional 3% damage from the Death Knight's Frost attacks (up from 2%).
> 
> *Frost*Howling Blast now deals 30% more damage.Might of the Frozen Wastes now increases all melee attack damage by 30% (up from 20%).
> 
> *Talents*Unholy Might now increases the Death Knight's Strength by 25% (up from 10%).

----------


## alexxjr

> Was this for the Festerblight edit? If so, I'll do my best to get it back into the profile for you. Although honestly with RC's significantly increased trinket uptime, it makes festerblight less of a gain over the normal unholy priority which is why I don't use it.


yeah, the RC bug is pretty good for now, just remember that it will be fixed in 5.4 RPPM scaling with Runespeed mechanics - Forums - World of Warcraft. So don't know what you are going to do about it  :Smile:  i have a raid in 7 hours, if the Fb edit can be done by then it would be nice, else a fix of the trinkets will do just fine until you can get the Fb one working  :Smile:  thanks for your awesome work yet again!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> just so you know the 4p bonus is a bigger dps boost for unholy than it is for frost and with the 15 second duration now the 2p bonus gives frost a dps boost of 2,15% and unholy 1,65% so even there the gap is not that big anymore. and for the rest of the frost buffs.... unholy might is being buffed up to 25% and str > all that small stuff frost gets. the only thing that could happen is that masterfrost will be viable again but i highly doubt it..


I think you're forgetting this.

Reduces Pillar of Frost to a 40.2 second cooldown when double upgraded. With the 4pc, and considering almost every boss in SoO has some form of AoE involved, Masterfrost could very well pull ahead. 

Not to mention the buff Rune of Razorice is getting, and the fact that the trinket doesn't affect Gargoyle(of course it could change).

----------


## Decaed

> yeah, the RC bug is pretty good for now, just remember that it will be fixed in 5.4 RPPM scaling with Runespeed mechanics - Forums - World of Warcraft. So don't know what you are going to do about it  i have a raid in 7 hours, if the Fb edit can be done by then it would be nice, else a fix of the trinkets will do just fine until you can get the Fb one working  thanks for your awesome work yet again!


Check your PM.  :Smile: 

I tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full. Yes, use my data files.  :Wink:

----------


## Weird0

> I think you're forgetting this.
> 
> Reduces Pillar of Frost to a 40.2 second cooldown when double upgraded. With the 4pc, and considering almost every boss in SoO has some form of AoE involved, Masterfrost could very well pull ahead. 
> 
> Not to mention the buff Rune of Razorice is getting, and the fact that the trinket doesn't affect Gargoyle(of course it could change).


you should read up on the changes made already in june to the 4p bonus. 

and all i can say is the math has been done on 2p and 4p bonuses and it is what it is 4p bonus is stronger for unholy than it is for frost.

----------


## JUANNY

> you should read up on the changes made already in june to the 4p bonus. 
> 
> and all i can say is the math has been done on 2p and 4p bonuses and it is what it is 4p bonus is stronger for unholy than it is for frost.


keep in mind that ghostcrawler has indicating that they still need to complete class balancing so some things can change bef the patch goes live

----------


## imdasandman

> keep in mind that ghostcrawler has indicating that they still need to complete class balancing so some things can change bef the patch goes live


What can be agreed on is that DW frost will be on par with 2h frost but as of right now, unholy with the gear you can buy from the vendor with my own personal tests is yielding 17k more DPS over a 10 min test on the single dummy in sw

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> you should read up on the changes made already in june to the 4p bonus. .






> (4) Set: Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 2.0 sec per cast. Special attacks while Pillar of Frost is active will impale your target with an icy spike..



what's your point? what I said still stands




> What can be agreed on is that DW frost will be on par with 2h frost but as of right now, unholy with the gear you can buy from the vendor with my own personal tests is yielding 17k more DPS over a 10 min test on the single dummy in sw


unholy might push ahead in single target scenarios, but there is no such thing as pure single target anymore. SoO bosses have attackable adds which might allow masterfrost to push ahead.

----------


## imdasandman

> what's your point? what I said still stands
> 
> 
> 
> unholy might push ahead in single target scenarios, but there is no such thing as pure single target anymore. SoO bosses have attackable adds which might allow masterfrost to push ahead.


You must forgot that with buffed diseases from unholy and spreading them from the usage of rolling blood or pest negates your point and the fact superTimmy will have a near uptime of 100% he also cleaves.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## imdasandman

> You must forgot that with buffed diseases from unholy and spreading them from the usage of rolling blood or pest negates your point and the fact superTimmy will have a near uptime of 100% he also cleaves.
> 
> But blizz is still doing number passes. So until release candidate ptr patches start happening and most numbers are set in stone things can change from day to day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Stupid phone I was trying to edit my last post.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Weird0

> I think you're forgetting this.
> 
> Reduces Pillar of Frost to a 40.2 second cooldown when double upgraded.


i missed that you were referring to the trinket for the cd reduce it was late and i somehow assumed you meant the cd reduce that was first on the 4p bonus *derp*

----------


## Ballerstatus121

yeah, sorry. I wanted to be witty and link something with the url codes :P

But yeah, DW frost will push ahead on some levels. As I said, almost everything in SoO has an add. More mastery, more HBs, more pillar uptime, more spikes. We won't know for sure though until, well, the patch comes live and we all have the gear on our character.

Still wouldn't hurt to prep (i.e. getting some weapons!)

----------


## imdasandman

> yeah, sorry. I wanted to be witty and link something with the url codes :P
> 
> But yeah, DW frost will push ahead on some levels. As I said, almost everything in SoO has an add. More mastery, more HBs, more pillar uptime, more spikes. We won't know for sure though until, well, the patch comes live and we all have the gear on our character.
> 
> Still wouldn't hurt to prep (i.e. getting some weapons!)


Thing is I have only seen the 1h sword/axe only drop once each. Which ofc went to our pally tank lol.

Edit: I need to see if the new patch is still doing the conq point catch up system. If so I will have 2 1H within the first 2 days of the patch being live unless ofc the season won't be started yet.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Decaed

This means I might actually dust off those heroic 1H'ers that have been rotting in my bags since forever.

----------


## Feldeath

Hi there, this is a great profile, but I have a few problems with it, if some could help I would appreciate very much.

1. I can't seem to save any modification to the options in PQI so that they stay after a reboot or a reload.
2. I get this error that starts to blame every addon that I have and ask them to be deactivated (Blizz message) because too much errors.
I didn't change anything to the profile and I don't understand why it then starts bugging.
I don't know if this is a PQR problem or if it coe from the profile but it's annoying as it generaly starts to bug in raid.

So any help appreciated.
Thanks





> 170x [ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN] L"AddOn "SimpleTellTarget" a tenté d"appeler la fonction protégée "UNKNOWN()".
> !BugGrabber-r193-release\BugGrabber.lua:587: in function <!BugGrabber\BugGrabber.lua:587>
> <in C code>
> <in C code>
> <string>:"-- This profile would never be done without...":747: in function "CastSpell"
> <string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":65: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> ...

----------


## Weird0

ok lei shen heroic 25m with your rage/spark edit gave me between 210k-220k dps. on our kill i had a endresult of 216k seeing i am not even close to BiS geared this is pretty awesome.

----------


## imdasandman

> ok lei shen heroic 25m with your rage/spark edit gave me between 210k-220k dps. on our kill i had a endresult of 216k seeing i am not even close to BiS geared this is pretty awesome.


Nice... Glad you got your kill.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi there, this is a great profile, but I have a few problems with it, if some could help I would appreciate very much.
> 
> 1. I can't seem to save any modification to the options in PQI so that they stay after a reboot or a reload.
> 2. I get this error that starts to blame every addon that I have and ask them to be deactivated (Blizz message) because too much errors.
> I didn't change anything to the profile and I don't understand why it then starts bugging.
> I don't know if this is a PQR problem or if it coe from the profile but it's annoying as it generaly starts to bug in raid.
> 
> So any help appreciated.
> Thanks


You can save settings by once done setting your options, at the bottom of pqi config window you will see a lock and a space where you can name the set and switch to a different set. Once you have your options done click the lock to where it is then locked and you will be gtg.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Feldeath

I've tried to use the lock or rename the set but every time you switch the config window or switch it off and on again, and everything is wipe off.
I'll try to delete the PQI addon and install it back. Hope it'll work.
Thanks anyway for helping  :Smile:

----------


## mrmikeda

*-- trinket.proc,if=dot=strongest*
if TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and USBuff
and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
else if TargetValidation("target",Outbreak)
and USBuff
and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
CastSpell(Outbreak)
end
end

*
if these conditions happens always use Plague Strike.
How can I fix it?*

----------


## imdasandman

> *-- trinket.proc,if=dot=strongest*
> if TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
> and USBuff
> and Rampage
> --and MightyBuffCount == 9
> then
> CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
> else if TargetValidation("target",Outbreak)
> and USBuff
> ...


Umm fix it how? What trinkets are you using

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Decaed

I'm guessing you only want it to use PS if those conditions are met. Then you'd use this and remove the Outbreak code.



```
-- trinket.proc,if=dot=strongest
if TargetValidation("target",PlagueStrike)
and USBuff
and Rampage
--and MightyBuffCount == 9
then
      CastSpell(PlagueStrike)
end
```

I have it coded that way so that if PS isn"t available on that GCD it will use Outbreak to get your strongest diseases up.

----------


## mrmikeda

> Umm fix it how? What trinkets are you using
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4



It does not matter which you use trinkets,Plague Strike by constantly hitting there opening the buff,until the end of biding time until they buff.

----------


## Decaed

Which profile are you using? It sounds like you are using a Festerblight profile to me. Are saying that your profile keeps spamming PS even if those conditions are not met?

That code is used in the normal unholy priority and not Festerblight, just as an FYI. The Festerblight code for disease application/refreshing is completely different. I'm just trying to understand what your issue is because I'm having trouble following. >.<

----------


## mrmikeda

> Which profile are you using? It sounds like you are using a Festerblight profile to me. You are saying that your profile keeps spamming PS even if those conditions are not met?


Im Using Decaed+UH+DK.Profile
and character always use PS
if it was written there, abilities occurs
And Sorry my english very bad Thank you for taking the time to explain I do not want to tire you anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Decaed

Ah I understand what you are saying now. It is spamming PS while your trinkets are procced because there is no check for it. Got it. Leave it with me and I will try and get a fix in for it. I would suggest for the time being to track your dots with DKDots or a similar mod and reapply your strongest diseases with an /rcast macro and remove that code from your profile.

I totally missed that it would do that, because I use a Feather trinket and it will only return true if my Feather stack is at 9-10 so it won't spam PS.

----------


## shamash89

Is this profile being updated still? Trying to find a good DK profile.

----------


## Goldstash

I am just interested in, what does those 2 macros actually do , why do we need 'em I mean /rcast macros

----------


## Weird0

> I am just interested in, what does those 2 macros actually do , why do we need 'em I mean /rcast macros


read the very first 2 posts made by the creator of this thread...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is this profile being updated still? Trying to find a good DK profile.


Rubim havent posted in a while but there are others who have taken the duty of updating and releasing edits of it, check back a page or two and you may find sonethibg you like!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hellokill11

Sill experiencing these issues with PQInterface. They go away eventually for a while, can be fine for days... but decide to conveniently, ALWAYS, pop up again mere hours before a raid. Always login two hours before the raid just to see if it's all in order and if not see if I can remedy it in time :S. Anyone else having issues with getting an error message that says "PQInterface has been blocked from an action by the Blizzard UI. You can disable the addon and reload the UI.". I can't be the only one!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Whats the issue with PQInterface and the DK-profiles?

----------


## hellokill11

> Whats the issue with PQInterface and the DK-profiles?





> Hey Sandman/Rubim!
> 
> I'm having MAJOR issues right now with your profile. Whilst using the Unholy Festerblight Manual profile PQInterface ALWAYS TAINTS giving the error message "PQInterface has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable the addon and reload the UI". And PQR will just sit there idling. This ONLY happens on my dk with this profile, otherwise PQR works fine. I created a *thread here (PQI: "PQInterface has been blocked from an action...")* describing the problem. Is there something I've done wrong, can I provide data in any way that could help resolve the issues? I have NO addons even installed except for PQInterface. Disabling PQInterface actually makes the profile execute and do its rotation, but I cannot switch between aoe/single target rotation nor use the festerblight rotation properly without the addon. This used to happen when I enabled an addon that had not been enabled before, but now when I have NO other addons even installed, I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> I think I've set it up just fine.
> 
> Attachment 14917Attachment 14918Attachment 14919Attachment 14920Attachment 14921


This, it's on page 47.Made another thread about it *here* as well

----------


## Weird0

had these errors too now and again with rubim and sandmans profile but no errors with decaeds profile so far

----------


## hellokill11

> had these errors too now and again with rubim and sandmans profile but no errors with decaeds profile so far


Yeah I tried Decaed's profile and it works fine. But the uploaded version doesn't use feather + vp trink (I believe?). Do you happen to have that version? Any version that uses those trinkets? I PMed him but I suspect he might not reply in time for my raid 20:00. I can see that he PMed around those edits. Or is there any way I could edit them manually.

----------


## Ronnotter

> Yeah I tried Decaed's profile and it works fine. But the uploaded version doesn't use feather + vp trink (I believe?). Do you happen to have that version? Any version that uses those trinkets? I PMed him but I suspect he might not reply in time for my raid 20:00. I can see that he PMed around those edits. Or is there any way I could edit them manually.



Check PM...

----------


## hellokill11

> Check PM...


Hey thanks mate! Is this Decaed's edit?

----------


## Ronnotter

> Hey thanks mate! Is this Decaed's edit?


Yes it is.. With Vp and feather trinkets

----------


## hellokill11

> Yes it is.. With Vp and feather trinkets


Much love mate, you just ****ing saved my ass! <3

----------


## imdasandman

> had these errors too now and again with rubim and sandmans profile but no errors with decaeds profile so far


I have a feeling the issue with mine and rubims is 2 fold. First is the usage of blood tap. The second I believe is a los check which as of right now is an issue with pqr and all the other profile makers have taken that code out.

Problem is that I am not very good at coding so I might have to rebuild my edits around dec's to get rid of the errors. This will take time as I am a very active dad with 3 kids lol.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ballerstatus121

I only get the issue when I disconnect in combat.

It is annoying but thankfully I don't dc a lot anymore.

----------


## Duriell

> Yes it is.. With Vp and feather trinkets


Hey any chance you can pm me that edit as well please?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Amanda679

Can't wait for the Retribution Paladin profile! Have some well deserved rep!

Oakley Sunglasses

----------


## JUANNY

anybody know how long bef rubim gets back into the thread again? I would love to know what parts of the profile are needed to copy and paste for rcast to work in my newly made frost dk profile

----------


## imdasandman

> anybody know how long bef rubim gets back into the thread again? I would love to know what parts of the profile are needed to copy and paste for rcast to work in my newly made frost dk profile


Can u pm me your profile with your Skype stuff? Maybe we can figure it out

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Weird0

> I have a feeling the issue with mine and rubims is 2 fold. First is the usage of blood tap. The second I believe is a los check which as of right now is an issue with pqr and all the other profile makers have taken that code out.
> 
> Problem is that I am not very good at coding so I might have to rebuild my edits around dec's to get rid of the errors. This will take time as I am a very active dad with 3 kids lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4




np i still works great for festerblight i just wanted to let him know that hes not alone and that the profile still works  :Smile:

----------


## Duriell

Hey is there any chance anyone can PM me Decaed's edit with Feather and Rampage trinks coded in? I have tried manually editing it in myself but I don't think it is working. At one stage I broke the profile completely and had to re-download  :Frown: 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Ronnotter

> Hey is there any chance anyone can PM me Decaed's edit with Feather and Rampage trinks coded in? I have tried manually editing it in myself but I don't think it is working. At one stage I broke the profile completely and had to re-download 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check Pm's

----------


## Duriell

> Check Pm's


Thanks a heap man!

Is there a Festerblight edit of Decaed's as well or was there only the normal Single Target profile that he uploaded?

----------


## Decaed

Hey all sorry I've been somewhat busy these past few days. Thanks for sharing those profiles around.

I can code a profile with all the different trinkets but it is somewhat tricky. I'm working on edits for 5.4 in my spare time at the moment, but nothing to share as yet.

As several people have asked, I don't use the Festerblight profile because the normal priority is more of a gain reapplying diseases with trinket procs. This is because of the way RC interacts with RPPM. I know this is going to change in 5.4 and I guess a lot of you will still be using these trinkets for a few weeks until you upgrade them, so I will most likely go ahead and fix up the normal and Festerblight profiles with these trinkets for those of you who will still be using them until you upgrade them to the t16 trinkets.

I hope to have these edits up on the weekend, but for now you can PM me for a specific edit should you need it.

----------


## Duriell

> Hey all sorry I've been somewhat busy these past few days. Thanks for sharing those profiles around.
> 
> I can code a profile with all the different trinkets but it is somewhat tricky. I'm working on edits for 5.4 in my spare time at the moment, but nothing to share as yet.
> 
> As several people have asked, I don't use the Festerblight profile because the normal priority is more of a gain reapplying diseases with trinket procs. This is because of the way RC interacts with RPPM. I know this is going to change in 5.4 and I guess a lot of you will still be using these trinkets for a few weeks until you upgrade them, so I will most likely go ahead and fix up the normal and Festerblight profiles with these trinkets for those of you who will still be using them until you upgrade them to the t16 trinkets.
> 
> I hope to have these edits up on the weekend, but for now you can PM me for a specific edit should you need it.


Awesome thank you!

----------


## BallisticJoker

5.4 DK changes...

Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 2P Bonus (New) Every 4 Heart Strikes, Rune Strikes, or Blood Boils will add one charge to your next Bone Shield.
Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 4P Bonus (New) Dancing Rune Weapon will reactivate all Frost and Unholy runes as Death Runes, and make your next 4 Death Strikes free.
Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 2P Bonus (New) Killing Machine and Sudden Doom grant 500 Haste or Mastery, whichever is highest, for [ 200% of hnd + 4 ] sec, stacking up to 10 times.
Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 4P Bonus (New) Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 1.5 sec per cast. Pillar of Frost increases rune regeneration speed by 100% while active. 

Death Knight (Forums, Talent Calculator)
Blood
Dancing Rune Weapon Summons a second rune weapon that fights on its own for 12 sec, mirroring the Death Knight's attacks. The rune weapon also assists in defense of its master, granting an additional 20% parry chance while active. Requires Melee Weapon. Death Knight - Blood Spec. 60 Runic Power. 30 yd range. Instant. 1.5 min cooldown.

Unholy
Master of Ghouls The Ghoul summoned by your Raise Dead spell is considered a pet under your control. Unlike normal Death Knight Ghouls, your pet does not have a limited duration. Death Knight - Unholy Spec. Also reduces the cooldown of Raise Dead by 0 sec. Death Knight - Unholy Spec.

Major Glyphs
Enduring Infection Your diseases are undispellable, but their damage dealt is reduced by 30%. Major Glyph. Instant. 15%. Major Glyph. Instant.
Glyph of Enduring Infection Your diseases are undispellable, but their damage dealt is reduced by 30%. Major Glyph. 15%. Major Glyph.
Glyph of Mind Freeze Reduces the cooldown of your Mind Freeze ability by 2 1 sec, but also raises its cost by 20 Runic Power. Major Glyph. 10 Runic Power. Major Glyph.
Glyph of Outbreak Your Outbreak spell no longer has a cooldown, but now costs 40 Runic Power. Major Glyph. 30 Runic Power. Major Glyph.
Mind Freeze Reduces the cooldown of your Mind Freeze ability by 2 1 sec, but also raises its cost by 20 10 Runic Power. Major Glyph. Instant.

Frost looks like it's coming back!

----------


## Weird0

> 5.4 DK changes...
> 
> Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 2P Bonus (New) Every 4 Heart Strikes, Rune Strikes, or Blood Boils will add one charge to your next Bone Shield.
> Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 4P Bonus (New) Dancing Rune Weapon will reactivate all Frost and Unholy runes as Death Runes, and make your next 4 Death Strikes free.
> Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 2P Bonus (New) Killing Machine and Sudden Doom grant 500 Haste or Mastery, whichever is highest, for [ 200% of hnd + 4 ] sec, stacking up to 10 times.
> Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 4P Bonus (New) Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 1.5 sec per cast. Pillar of Frost increases rune regeneration speed by 100% while active. 
> 
> Death Knight (Forums, Talent Calculator)
> Blood
> ...



^ seeing the 4p dps t16 bonus this are outdated patchnotes

----------


## kackagent

> 5.4 DK changes...
> 
> Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 2P Bonus (New) Every 4 Heart Strikes, Rune Strikes, or Blood Boils will add one charge to your next Bone Shield.
> Item - Death Knight T16 Blood 4P Bonus (New) Dancing Rune Weapon will reactivate all Frost and Unholy runes as Death Runes, and make your next 4 Death Strikes free.
> Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 2P Bonus (New) Killing Machine and Sudden Doom grant 500 Haste or Mastery, whichever is highest, for [ 200% of hnd + 4 ] sec, stacking up to 10 times.
> Item - Death Knight T16 DPS 4P Bonus (New) Death Coil increases the duration of Dark Transformation by 1.5 sec per cast. Pillar of Frost increases rune regeneration speed by 100% while active. 
> 
> Death Knight (Forums, Talent Calculator)
> Blood
> ...


Frost is coming back, but definitly not because of the things you postet .... nothing there affects frost damage at all.




> Frost Strike now does 115% weapon damage, up from 105%.
> Howling Blast damage increased by 30%.
> Might of the Frozen Wastes causes all melee attacks to deal an additional 30% damage, up from 20%.
> Obliterate now does 250% weapon damage, up from 230%.
> Rune of Razorice now causes 3% extra weapon damage as Frost damage (up from 2%), and each stack of Frost Vulnerability now causes the target to take an additional 3% damage from the Death Knight's Frost attacks (up from 2%).

----------


## Feldeath

> Hi there, this is a great profile, but I have a few problems with it, if some could help I would appreciate very much.
> 
> 1. I can't seem to save any modification to the options in PQI so that they stay after a reboot or a reload.
> 2. I get this error that starts to blame every addon that I have and ask them to be deactivated (Blizz message) because too much errors.
> I didn't change anything to the profile and I don't understand why it then starts bugging.
> I don't know if this is a PQR problem or if it coe from the profile but it's annoying as it generaly starts to bug in raid.
> 
> So any help appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi there,
as it seems my problems comes from the profile which has problems, is there an updated Frost version that doesn't have the bug ?
I've downloaded Decaed's version but it unholy only.

Anyway thanks for the support of this great profile ^^

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi there,
> as it seems my problems comes from the profile which has problems, is there an updated Frost version that doesn't have the bug ?
> I've downloaded Decaed's version but it unholy only.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the support of this great profile ^^


The issue is with blood tap usage. Now I just need to see how to recode it to quit spitting out errors.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## hellokill11

> The issue is with blood tap usage. Now I just need to see how to recode it to quit spitting out errors.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


Appreciate it, I figured if I screamed loud enough I'd get some attention :P. Gl with everything mate.

----------


## Moonst

hey rubim im not sure if im downloading them right or not but i did run across an error and this is for the war profile.
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:703: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 08/21/13 22:38:30
Count: 405
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "-------------------------------------------..."]:703: in function `PQ_AuraInfo'
[string "if not PlayerCombat ..."]:33: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

other than that i really like your dk profile

----------


## TheLuBu

I´m currently working on a Blood DK Tanking Profile (first attempt  :Smile:  ) and maybe i can get some help here  :Wink: 

I want to cast Death and Decay or Anti-Magic Zone to the current position the player is standing.

has anyone seen a function like this on the forums or use something like it?
Maybe a tip or two could help me, too.

Im fairly new to LUA and PQR profiling but i would like to get better soon to provide my first profile to this great community

Regards,
TheLuBu

----------


## imdasandman

> I´m currently working on a Blood DK Tanking Profile (first attempt  ) and maybe i can get some help here 
> 
> I want to cast Death and Decay or Anti-Magic Zone to the current position the player is standing.
> 
> has anyone seen a function like this on the forums or use something like it?
> Maybe a tip or two could help me, too.
> 
> Im fairly new to LUA and PQR profiling but i would like to get better soon to provide my first profile to this great community
> 
> ...


All we can do is place those spells where our mouse pointer is currently at.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## hellokill11

> All we can do is place those spells where our mouse pointer is currently at.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


So basically, if the changes made to DKs on the PTR remain, which will be the strongest spec DPS-wise?

----------


## imdasandman

> So basically, if the changes made to DKs on the PTR remain, which will be the strongest spec DPS-wise?


I do not have 2x 1h to test with on the ptr so I cannot give accurate info.
But from my tests of unholy vs 2h frost there is only a 2% DPS difference between the 2 once unholy has the 4pc with 2H frost winning out.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kackagent

when you take into account how many aoe fights there are in SoO you will see 2x1hand ahead.

----------


## azxd

> Hey all sorry I've been somewhat busy these past few days. Thanks for sharing those profiles around.
> 
> I can code a profile with all the different trinkets but it is somewhat tricky. I'm working on edits for 5.4 in my spare time at the moment, but nothing to share as yet.
> 
> As several people have asked, I don't use the Festerblight profile because the normal priority is more of a gain reapplying diseases with trinket procs. This is because of the way RC interacts with RPPM. I know this is going to change in 5.4 and I guess a lot of you will still be using these trinkets for a few weeks until you upgrade them, so I will most likely go ahead and fix up the normal and Festerblight profiles with these trinkets for those of you who will still be using them until you upgrade them to the t16 trinkets.
> 
> I hope to have these edits up on the weekend, but for now you can PM me for a specific edit should you need it.


can i have the profile for feather and spark plz?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BallisticJoker

Here's a quick rundown of the sims so far with SR buff...

Destiny Softworks: Soul Reaper/Spec rankings round 6.

----------


## Decaed

> can i have the profile for feather and spark plz?


Check your PM

----------


## Decaed

Working on fixing up those unholy and fester profiles at the moment to support all the requested trinkets. Once they're done, I'm going to continue working on edits for 5.4. Given that all three DPS specs will be viable next tier, I will be doing my best to have all three up to date for 5.4.

----------


## alexxjr

Sounds really good Decaed! was DW frost in 5.0 and 5.1 and I loved it, so if it's becoming viable again, then a good profile would be very nice!  :Big Grin:  looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## hellokill11

> given that all three dps specs will be viable next tier, i will be doing my best to have all three up to date for 5.4.


Yes please!

----------


## Weird0

> Given that all three DPS specs will be viable next tier,


*IF* the calculations from destinysoftworks are correct and *IF* frost doesnt get nerfed or unholy buffed ... unholy wont be viable... well it will be to some degree but for heroic raiders it wont.

----------


## azxd

kk delete please.

----------


## kackagent

> *IF* the calculations from destinysoftworks are correct and *IF* frost doesnt get nerfed or unholy buffed ... unholy wont be viable... well it will be to some degree but for heroic raiders it wont.


never forget aoe fights ... unholy will be viable.

----------


## Weird0

> never forget aoe fights ... unholy will be viable.


espesially in aoe fights it wont be. 1h trumps unholy thanks to the hb buff.

----------


## Decaed

> espesially in aoe fights it wont be. 1h trumps unholy thanks to the hb buff.


I think the 30% buff is to your primary target. Not sure if the 30% applies to secondary targets. Need to check this. If that is the case, then I can see DW out performing UH.

----------


## ikool

> I think the 30% buff is to your primary target. Not sure if the 30% applies to secondary targets. Need to check this. If that is the case, then I can see DW out performing UH.



The Buff is also applied to HB's aoe dmg part, so finally good news for masterfrost  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> I think the 30% buff is to your primary target. Not sure if the 30% applies to secondary targets. Need to check this. If that is the case, then I can see DW out performing UH.


its a flat 30% on single and aoe. its easy spotted on http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/...Tweets-Fan-Art when you hover over the skill it compares the old with the new data

----------


## Decaed

I have finished updating my Unholy profile to support all viable trinkets.

I have updated the Unholy menu within PQI. All you need to do is select which trinkets you are using and off you go.



I have also updated and cleaned up the code for the following spec(s)

- DW Frost - Single Target and AoE
- 2H Frost - Single Target and AoE

Both DW and 2H frost *do not* support Blood Tap, but do support Runic Corruption and Empowerment. I also have not included Festerblight in this edit. If you still want to use that profile you can download it from Rubim's SVN and you can use my data files which are posted a few pages back.

I'm still iterating on the profiles for 5.4 and will let you know when I they are ready.

Let me know how you go with these profiles. You can *download them here*.

----------


## alexxjr

Dude! so happy to see this! thanks for your hard work once again!

----------


## mrleo

hello... how do i download the profiles? what is an svn? can anybody help me?

----------


## alexxjr

> hello... how do i download the profiles? what is an svn? can anybody help me?


Hey Leo. Rubim isn't updating his profiles for now, but Decaed is doing some edits that works really well! The download link for the newest is just a few posts up. 

If you wanna use this profile you gotta download and install the ingame addon PQI. can be downloaded here, link is at the bottom of the page. Here ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR) is a link to a guide to setting up PQR and PQI. The bottom of the 2nd picture shows you how to install PQI.

----------


## mrleo

i have pqr and pqi installed i just dont know what SVN is and how to dowload things with it...  :Smile: ... going to search for the link to download updated profiles tyvm  :Wink:

----------


## Feldeath

Thanks very much for the update but, for me at least, it still bugs the hell out of random addons.
The last error I have is this :




> 13x <string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":271: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
> <in C code>
> <string>:"if AoERotation == true then return false en...":271: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214


I have no idea it start bugging but sometime it's good sometimes it's bugging.
So if someone can throw a quick look that would be greatly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

> i have pqr and pqi installed i just dont know what SVN is and how to dowload things with it... ... going to search for the link to download updated profiles tyvm


Well, you won't have to get anything from the SVN unless you want the monk profiles or you want to play festerblight  :Smile:  the normal unholy rotation and both frost rotations have been updated by Decaed. Just scroll up a bit and you will see the download link in his post just a little up this page  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> I have finished updating my Unholy profile to support all viable trinkets.
> 
> I have updated the Unholy menu within PQI. All you need to do is select which trinkets you are using and off you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also updated and cleaned up the code for the following spec(s)
> 
> - DW Frost - Single Target and AoE
> ...



thanks for this update will test it during the weekend when im raiding again  :Smile:  would rep again but have to spread some around first ^^

----------


## kackagent

While the DW numbers are better than the normal numbers of Rubims version, they still are 10k lower than Kinks first release.

----------


## Enuma

> While the DW numbers are better than the normal numbers of Rubims version, they still are 10k lower than Kinks first release.


Confirmed, they fall behind even more after Way's DK profiles, even with my survival edits posted there, edits that are taking some chink of DPS that raw profile can dish out.

on i515 DW DK test showed:

30 mil test
Without CDs:

Ways - 165722 DPS
Decaed - 156843 DPS
Rubim - 150672 DPS

Split among the numbers go even higher when test is done with all CDs - ON. Way's profile is leaving behind both profiles by 17+ k DPS. In addition, Ways support Blood Tap.

----------


## Decaed

Yeah BT will give you better results with DW. I don't play DW or 2H frost, so I never fully optimized the code with BT. I did update the code to the latest Simcraft, but didn't include support for BT, unfortunately. I will, however, be adding support for it in my edits for 5.4.

----------


## daveyboyuk

blood fury not workin decaed intended ?

----------


## kackagent

> Confirmed, they fall behind even more after Way's DK profiles, even with my survival edits posted there, edits that are taking some chink of DPS that raw profile can dish out.
> 
> on i515 DW DK test showed:
> 
> 30 mil test
> Without CDs:
> 
> Ways - 165722 DPS
> Decaed - 156843 DPS
> ...


What is "Ways"?

----------


## cukiemunster

> What is "Ways"?


He meant wey, and he is another dk profile writer. 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=401933

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Decaed

> blood fury not workin decaed intended ?


Correct. All CD's are manual.

Will and the ability to toggle auto/manual in my 5.4 edits.

----------


## Duriell

> Correct. All CD's are manual.
> 
> Will and the ability to toggle auto/manual in my 5.4 edits.


Are you using your newest edit, with all the trinket options in the interface? I updated from your previous edit which was coded for VP and Feather and this new edit seems like it's not re-applying diseases at optimal times - it's using Outbreak before I have 9 stacks of Feather (I checked numerous times and it's not because VP / Unholy Strength is falling off), and then when Feather gets to 9 stacks it doesn't have an unholy rune to use on Plague Strike to reapply diseases and it's already used Outbreak so my super diseases go to waste....  :Frown: 

I have reverted back to your first VP and Feather profile for the time being and it seems to be working great  :Smile:

----------


## darksahde

Hi:

I want to know if Rubim's 2H frost profile supported T15 4PC bonus?

Thanks.

----------


## JUANNY

> Hi:
> 
> I want to know if Rubim's 2H frost profile supported T15 4PC bonus?
> 
> Thanks.


you would manually have to edit the routine at the soul reaper section and cast soul reaper at 45 percent instead of 35



```
if TargetHP - 3 * (TargetHP/TimeToDie) <= 45
and TargetValidation("target",SoulReaperFrost)
then
	CastSpell(SoulReaperFrost)
end
```

----------


## darksahde

> you would manually have to edit the routine at the soul reaper section and cast soul reaper at 45 percent instead of 35
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if TargetHP - 3 * (TargetHP/TimeToDie) <= 45
> and TargetValidation("target",SoulReaperFrost)
> then
> 	CastSpell(SoulReaperFrost)
> ...


thanks for the replie

----------


## Decaed

> Are you using your newest edit, with all the trinket options in the interface? I updated from your previous edit which was coded for VP and Feather and this new edit seems like it's not re-applying diseases at optimal times - it's using Outbreak before I have 9 stacks of Feather (I checked numerous times and it's not because VP / Unholy Strength is falling off), and then when Feather gets to 9 stacks it doesn't have an unholy rune to use on Plague Strike to reapply diseases and it's already used Outbreak so my super diseases go to waste.... 
> 
> I have reverted back to your first VP and Feather profile for the time being and it seems to be working great


That's odd. It was working when I tested it. I'll have a look and see if I can find anything wrong with it.

----------


## kronos20102

Hi. I'm sorry in advance for my bad English. I am from Russia. Please tell me where to find the source code Spell Queue System. I searched through all your assembly but could not find how it is implemented? please tell me or add me on skype kronos20102

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi. I'm sorry in advance for my bad English. I am from Russia. Please tell me where to find the source code Spell Queue System. I searched through all your assembly but could not find how it is implemented? please tell me or add me on skype kronos20102


it's a combination of the function he created called TextQueue and a combat log reader'

you can see how he implements them in his Hotkey abilities

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Decaed, currently running with your last edit with all the trinkets. Currently I'm doing the Isle of Thunder dailies and I've discovered something. Every time I run past a mob and aggro it, my toon cast HoW and dismounts. went into the Single target ability in ability editor and tried to change it by doing this;



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(HornofWinter)
then 
    CastSpell(HornofWinter)
end
```

To



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(HornofWinter)
and not IsMounted()
then 
    CastSpell(HornofWinter)
end
```

It doesn't seem to work though  :Frown:  Anything else I can do?

----------


## Decaed

> Hey Decaed, currently running with your last edit with all the trinkets. Currently I'm doing the Isle of Thunder dailies and I've discovered something. Every time I run past a mob and aggro it, my toon cast HoW and dismounts. went into the Single target ability in ability editor and tried to change it by doing this;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(HornofWinter)
> then 
>     CastSpell(HornofWinter)
> end
> ...


I removed some code for personal use and forgot to replace it. Thanks for catching this!

Updated version can be downloaded *here*

----------


## rocambole

I love these profiles but im not being able to make them work anymore. Already redownloaded, reinstaled PQI. Dunno what else to do. Any thoughts? Thanks

----------


## Decaed

> I love these profiles but im not being able to make them work anymore. Already redownloaded, reinstaled PQI. Dunno what else to do. Any thoughts? Thanks


What specific issue are you having when trying to use them?

----------


## alexxjr

> I removed some code for personal use and forgot to replace it. Thanks for catching this!


Thanks man! downloading now!

----------


## Weird0

> Hi:
> 
> I want to know if Rubim's 2H frost profile supported T15 4PC bonus?
> 
> Thanks.



fyi useing frostreaper with frostspec is a net dps loss with increasing ilvl, you dont even go 4p on frost dks anymore because its so useless.

----------


## JUANNY

> fyi useing frostreaper with frostspec is a net dps loss with increasing ilvl, you dont even go 4p on frost dks anymore because its so useless.


not sure i understand there-are you saying youre wearing the offset pieces instead of the tier pieces?

----------


## Weird0

ok we killed lei shen and ra den 25 heroic this sunday i used decaeds profile for unholy (meaning non festerblight and also i used the "older" one that he did send me via pm few weeks ago tailored for spark and animus trinket) i ranked into top 20 in both fights with an ilvl of 544... 


tldr = decaeds unholy profile = badass





> not sure i understand there-are you saying youre wearing the offset pieces instead of the tier pieces?



during the bosses where i play/played as frost. yes. i used offset pieces that tailored into frost (haste/crit) since obliterate did more damage overall than reaper.(2h frost this patch i did not even touch dw once)

----------


## rocambole

> What specific issue are you having when trying to use them?


I use Alt-x to activate it. The PQInterface opops up but does nothing.  :Frown:

----------


## Decaed

> I use Alt-x to activate it. The PQInterface opops up but does nothing.


Do you have all the required data files? If not, let me know and I'll send them to you.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> I have finished updating my Unholy profile to support all viable trinkets.
> 
> I have updated the Unholy menu within PQI. All you need to do is select which trinkets you are using and off you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also updated and cleaned up the code for the following spec(s)
> 
> - DW Frost - Single Target and AoE
> ...


Can you post a link to your Unholy build please kind sir.

----------


## rocambole

Yup. I do. Warrior profile works perfectly, only the DK profile is doing nothing.

----------


## Weird0

> Can you post a link to your Unholy build please kind sir.


just use anything what fits the current boss you are facing (anything except runetap since its not implemented *duh*) there is no more "this talents are best" there is only "some stuff is better for this boss other stuff is better for another boss but in the end nothing really matters"

----------


## Decaed

> Can you post a link to your Unholy build please kind sir.


Tier 1: Rolling Blood
Tier 2: Anti-Magic Zone
Tier 3: Death's Advance (Chilblains for Tortos)
Tier 4: Death Pact
Tier 5: Runic Corruption
Tier 6: I swap between RM and GG depending on what the fight requires.

----------


## rocambole

> Do you have all the required data files? If not, let me know and I'll send them to you.


Yup. I do. Warrior profile works perfectly, only the DK profile is doing nothing.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> That's odd. It was working when I tested it. I'll have a look and see if I can find anything wrong with it.


Can you update us on this, Decaed?

----------


## Decaed

> Can you update us on this, Decaed?


I posted an updated version here ([PQR] Rubim Profiles). Let me know how it works out for you.

----------


## sharkyx1x

> Tier 1: Rolling Blood
> Tier 2: Anti-Magic Zone
> Tier 3: Death's Advance (Chilblains for Tortos)
> Tier 4: Death Pact
> Tier 5: Runic Corruption
> Tier 6: I swap between RM and GG depending on what the fight requires.


Thanks much

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> I posted an updated version here ([PQR] Rubim Profiles). Let me know how it works out for you.


That update doesn't reapply when most optimal:

It instantly applies outbreak and by the time everything would be good to use, plague strike is tapped out and it can't be applied.

----------


## Decaed

> That update doesn't reapply when most optimal:
> 
> It instantly applies outbreak and by the time everything would be good to use, plague strike is tapped out and it can't be applied.


Okay I must be missing something. It is working fine for me with Feather and Rage. You are using Feather and VP, yeah?

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Negative

549 Feather + 549 Rage. Should I swap the options to Feather + VP? o_O

----------


## imdasandman

> fyi useing frostreaper with frostspec is a net dps loss with increasing ilvl, you dont even go 4p on frost dks anymore because its so useless.


hmm... maybe you are thinking of 5.4 in regards to soul reaper usage. Becuase honestly in 5.3 the only 2 things you will spend a frost rune on is Howling Blast or oblit if you are ignoring soul reaper. You will still use soul reaper as the dpr is greater than it is with oblit unless you have a killing machine proc'd obilt ready to be fired off.

Now for 5.4 yes things change greatly as dw (masterfrost) will be king once again and until you hit a certain ap threshold with procs and such you will still cast soul reaper but as soon as possible you will want to drop your t15 4pc for a 2pc t15/2pc t16 or even just going with 2pc t15 with off pieces mixed in.

----------


## darksahde

Is this profile going to update with 5.4 changes?

----------


## imdasandman

@ dec... here is errors popping up from your last upload in frost spec...

Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
Time: 09/04/13 23:15:47
Count: 548
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `IsSpellKnown'
[string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## daveyboyuk

@decaed,imdasandman i take it both or one of you is releasing a 5.4 profile was wondering tho specs you are gonna be doin unholy,frost,dw frost ?

----------


## imdasandman

> @decaed,imdasandman i take it both or one of you is releasing a 5.4 profile was wondering tho specs you are gonna be doin unholy,frost,dw frost ?


I am targeting DW and 2H frost as dec has a very good handle on unholy atm. He might also be doing both frost as well. 

DW frost will have 2 separate profiles as one will be based on if you meet a certain ap threshold but no one will be near that for at least 3 weeks( top 20 guilds) as it is half hm gear will reach the threshold.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## daveyboyuk

gd to hear cant wait to give urs a bash

----------


## JUANNY

Do we know if Rubim is continuing his profiles cause havent seen him post in awhile

----------


## Decaed

> @ dec... here is errors popping up from your last upload in frost spec...
> 
> Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
> Time: 09/04/13 23:15:47
> Count: 548
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `IsSpellKnown'
> [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


Yeah I started seeing this the other day too. I know what the issue is and will get a fix out over the weekend.

If you are focusing on DW and 2H, that would be awesome. I'm still going to focus on all three, but unholy primarily.

I hope to have everything finished over the weekend. I have been busy with transitioning my guild and raid team into 5.4 and making sure everything and everyone is ready. Bit excited!

----------


## imdasandman

> Yeah I started seeing this the other day too. I know what the issue is and will get a fix out over the weekend.
> 
> If you are focusing on DW and 2H, that would be awesome. I'm still going to focus on all three, but unholy primarily.
> 
> I hope to have everything finished over the weekend. I have been busy with transitioning my guild and raid team into 5.4 and making sure everything and everyone is ready. Bit excited!


He he. Yea I am hoping to land in our guilds main group for 5.4 

I have been running sims and sadly soul reaper has gone to total shit lol. If I completely ignore it, there is only a 2.5k DPS loss at 557 ilvl and at bis hm gear it is 2.3k. If you have 2 or more targets it is a straight up DPS loss to use soul reaper This is all DW so far.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## sharkyx1x

ok, i literally have about 14 dk profiles on my PQR now and have no idea what ones are what, what are the 2 most updated Frost and Unholy profiles out right now so that i can make sure im downloading the correct things.

----------


## imdasandman

> ok, i literally have about 14 dk profiles on my PQR now and have no idea what ones are what, what are the 2 most updated Frost and Unholy profiles out right now so that i can make sure im downloading the correct things.


I have 20 lol I feel ya. For unholy grab decs. For frost grab rubims or ways for now.
I am still working on frost for 5.4 but I doubt it will be release ready in time.
Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Kink's DW Frost is still very viable to use too... If there's any way to make a temporary mod to get rid of SR ? If it's such a big loss I doubt a lot of DK community to use it... Besides - the buff to SR benefits us very little comapared to AoE HB.

----------


## JUANNY

> Kink's DW Frost is still very viable to use too... If there's any way to make a temporary mod to get rid of SR ? If it's such a big loss I doubt a lot of DK community to use it... Besides - the buff to SR benefits us very little comapared to AoE HB.


for single target boss fights SR is still viable so youll be crimping some of your dps is you edit it out of your profile-remember that SR only costs 1 rune as oppoised to 2 runes fo OB

----------


## JUANNY

Once 5.4 hits ill post my own personal profile that im using for 2h frost in heroic ToT and soon SoO-the rotation for 2handers in 5.4 is pretty much the same-the only code that im using that is not my own is the new spell queu that bu_ba from nova team put out couple of days ago-it works great and doesnt give me any taint issues-the rotation is per the latest simcraft suggestion which includes SR

----------


## Sister

How can I make brewmaster cast chi wave? It's in the profile but it never uses it

----------


## Goldstash

Any1 know how long it will take untill PQR will be ready to use in 5.4 ?

----------


## hellokill11

Hey peeps! Quick check in, do you think you'll have the profiles ready for this wednesday? Thanks yet again for the awesome work!

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey peeps! Quick check in, do you think you'll have the profiles ready for this wednesday? Thanks yet again for the awesome work!


I was looking over the math and theorycrafting and my own sim testing and the 5.1 DW frost rotation is still the same. So I would say for frost yes, just use what you have already been using.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## BallisticJoker

As far as I know - New stat priorities for DW Frost are Mastery > Crit > Haste

----------


## Decaed

I'm doing my best to get mine finished for tomorrow. Fundamentally, all of the profiles will remain unchanged except for the new trinkets, set bonuses, etc. There are a few minor changes with things like Plague Leech checks and so on which I'm working on doing. I'm also having a few issues with Blood Tap, but hopefully I can get that fixed.

----------


## averykey

Hey rubim, I am trying to get your 2h profile to work on ptr. I stripped down the profile so it was more manageable. Can you take a look?
For some reason I can not get frost strike to work on a fresh profile as well.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...EATHKNIGHT.rar

Error its throwing, I looked at the target validation function and the rotation ability, I don't see any problems. I think I might have missed a function or something, but the error doesn't point to that.




> Message: [string "--------------------------------- ..."]:15: Usage: IsPlayerSpell(spellID)
> Time: 09/10/13 07:28:48
> Count: 293
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `IsPlayerSpell'
> [string "--------------------------------- ..."]:15: in function `TargetValidation'
> [string "--3 0.00 horn_of_winter ..."]:139: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## hellokill11

Any updates on the profiles  :Smile: ? And could you use older versions like Weys in the meantime?

----------


## imdasandman

> Any updates on the profiles ? And could you use older versions like Weys in the meantime?


I used ways last night so yes u can.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey rubim, I am trying to get your 2h profile to work on ptr. I stripped down the profile so it was more manageable. Can you take a look?
> For some reason I can not get frost strike to work on a fresh profile as well.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...EATHKNIGHT.rar
> 
> Error its throwing, I looked at the target validation function and the rotation ability, I don't see any problems. I think I might have missed a function or something, but the error doesn't point to that.


The --0.00 howling blast needs to be set as a comment. For some reason it is looking at that comment as code and in return is returning a nil. 

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## Weird0

Decaeds profiles do still work to btw. 

i used it to make gold in tank and dps on proving grounds

----------


## kuukuu

Just fyi, I was talking to Rubim a few days ago on Skype and he said he was planning on coming back here but he's been busy with working and hasn't had time lately. So don't have an ETA, but he hasn't abandoned this yet I don't believe.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> Decaeds profiles do still work to btw. 
> 
> i used it to make gold in tank and dps on proving grounds


dps spec ?

----------


## sportplayer2k

Can some one post a link to decaeds profile?

----------


## Weird0

> dps spec ?




unholy



and the times on the dps fights are so generousely that i sometimes had between 15 and 25 seconds left until the next wave starts. i even did the bronze and silver dps proving grounds as tank just to get http://www.wowhead.com/achievement=8697 and had no time problems whatsoever






> Can some one post a link to decaeds profile?



seeing im even lazier than you that i dont want to look back between 2 and 10 pages for some random stranger on the internetz, you good sir will have to do that yourself.

----------


## daveyboyuk

Message: [string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: Usage: IsSpellKnown(spellID[, isPet])
Time: 09/12/13 16:58:55
Count: 655
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `IsSpellKnown'
[string "if AoERotation == true then return false en..."]:285: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 


getting this error with the frost profile anyone can help ?

----------


## imdasandman

> Can some one post a link to decaeds profile?


Look up his profile and select recent posts

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## JUANNY

heya as promised i am sharing my own personal profile 2 handed frost dks only which is what i use for both heroic ToT and SoO

https://www.dropbox.com/s/110zm6gzev...EATHKNIGHT.zip

With this profile im pulling between 180k-250k on average at ilvl 543
1. the profile does not use or need PQI
2. the t15 4 piece bonus is coded in so if you dont have the bonus then modify SR ability to 35
3. automatic use of dark succor glyth and soulstones at low health
4. automatic battle rez in raid or group but sometimes glitches
5. uses the updated plague leech talent on cooldown that returns 2 runes which is the best in that tier so spec into plague leech-if you spec into unholy blight it uses that to put both diseases on target

i am using in the profile bu_ba_911 from nova teams new spell queu system which ive found to be more reliable then rubims /rcast
you can queu a spell in several ways
1.type /novaspell (spell id) into chat
2. spell id into a box that pops when you initiate combat
3. my preferred method is setting a macro with the spell and keybinding the macro for ease of use
macro example for queing Remorseless Winter /novaspell 108200

EDIT: forgot to mention that you can place in queu multiple spells which will be casted when off cd and the resources are available

----------


## julfo

> heya as promised i am sharing my own personal profile 2 handed frost dks only which is what i use for both heroic ToT and SoO
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/110zm6gzev...EATHKNIGHT.zip
> 
> With this profile im pulling between 180k-250k on average at ilvl 543
> 1. the profile does not use or need PQI
> 2. the t15 4 piece bonus is coded in so if you dont have the bonus then modify SR ability to 35
> 3. automatic use of dark succor glyth and soulstones at low health
> 4. automatic battle rez in raid or group but sometimes glitches
> ...


Wow just tried this profile - gets around 10k DPS higher than Wey's at ilvl 502

Nice work!

----------


## JUANNY

> Wow just tried this profile - gets around 10k DPS higher than Wey's at ilvl 502
> 
> Nice work!


ya ty it took me a lot of experimenting and trial and error before getting my first profile to work without lua errors and still putting out good numbers-if i get 1 handers from SoO before the 2 hander from the sha of pride then ill write and share a profile for DW deathknights

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Going to try this out now compared to Wey's with 540 ilvl. Does this support Blood Tap and also is there a way to hold cooldowns (Raise Dead, Empower Rune Weapon) on trash? Thanks for sharing this anyway!!  :Smile: 

Edit1: lol I like your all caps ability names  :Big Grin:  I also really like that you have focused on the rotation and dps instead of lots of features and PQI support!! Testing now, will report back.

Edit2: Left both your profile and Wey's running for 10 minutes each, same cooldowns and buffs. Yours was 7.5k dps ahead at the end and 2.4 million damage ahead. Excellent work!! If you can add the ability to hold cooldowns I will use this over Wey's all the time.

Edit3: I tried out your aoe profile but it never drops Death and Decay and it keeps saying average profile time in chat, maybe you are still testing this one?

----------


## JUANNY

> Going to try this out now compared to Wey's with 540 ilvl. Does this support Blood Tap and also is there a way to hold cooldowns (Raise Dead, Empower Rune Weapon) on trash? Thanks for sharing this anyway!! 
> 
> Edit1: lol I like your all caps ability names  I also really like that you have focused on the rotation and dps instead of lots of features and PQI support!! Testing now, will report back.
> 
> Edit2: Left both your profile and Wey's running for 10 minutes each, same cooldowns and buffs. Yours was 7.5k dps ahead at the end and 2.4 million damage ahead. Excellent work!! If you can add the ability to hold cooldowns I will use this over Wey's all the time.
> 
> Edit3: I tried out your aoe profile but it never drops Death and Decay and it keeps saying average profile time in chat, maybe you are still testing this one?


ya i noticed the DnD issue last night while downing boss 5 galakras in SoO-the code was working fine pre 5.4 so the patch broke something-the average profile time code labeled as PERFORMANCE was put in there to see how efficcient the code was in running so around less the .5 milliseconds is a good benchmark-no blood tap support yet cause ive found it difficult coding-in terms of cd usage i may have to borrow rubims boss check function to limit cds to bosses only-i wanted coding in my profile to keep the overhead on the profile as low as possible-if the profile times in chat makes it cluttered you can go intoi rotations and move PERFORMANCE abilty to the left to deactivate it- the auto battle rez ability in deactivated by deafault cause it is sometimes buggy, if needed move raise ally to the right to activate it-to get around the battle rez buggyness i actually copy it to my interrupt routines so it doesnt affect my main routine so instant raid battle rez fo the win

----------


## imdasandman

Glad to see you release it juanny... 

Will tinker with it this weekend.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## hellokill11

> ya i noticed the DnD issue last night while downing boss 5 galakras in SoO-the code was working fine pre 5.4 so the patch broke something-the average profile time code labeled as PERFORMANCE was put in there to see how efficcient the code was in running so around less the .5 milliseconds is a good benchmark-no blood tap support yet cause ive found it difficult coding-in terms of cd usage i may have to borrow rubims boss check function to limit cds to bosses only-i wanted coding in my profile to keep the overhead on the profile as low as possible-if the profile times in chat makes it cluttered you can go intoi rotations and move PERFORMANCE abilty to the left to deactivate it- the auto battle rez ability in deactivated by deafault cause it is sometimes buggy, if needed move raise ally to the right to activate it-to get around the battle rez buggyness i actually copy it to my interrupt routines so it doesnt affect my main routine so instant raid battle rez fo the win


Would love to see you release a DW profile  :Smile: .

----------


## JUANNY

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nfkepvi9wl...IGHT_FIXED.zip

kk im feeling like a NOOB today
found out the prob with auto cast of Dnd was that i had deleted the code fo it when cleaning up the profile for the aoe rotation-so i purt Dnd back in and now it will cast it wherever your mouse cursor is at

i also borrowed some of rubims code for bosscheck() so the profile will only use cds (raise dead,pillar of frost.blood fury and empower rune weapon) on bosses and not trash

empower rune weapon is coded to fire off when oblit cd is long and your low on runic power

----------


## JUANNY

> Would love to see you release a DW profile .


kk since you asked so nicely i will try to incorporate a DW rotation into the profile tho prob wont have anything out til the weekend or early next week

----------


## azxd

> kk since you asked so nicely i will try to incorporate a DW rotation into the profile tho prob wont have anything out til the weekend or early next week


tried your 2h , was doing great  :Wink: , and would love a DW profile aswell, but it would be helpfull if you could add a toggle for cds, on/off/boss only.

----------


## favorite2k6

Rubim Brewmaster Profile say "You are missing PQR_Encryption.lua. Rotattion has been stopped."
 :Frown:

----------


## Opacho

You can find that file on the Nova Team SVN
Don't know if thats the one you need, but it's the only PQR_Encryption I've seen. Here you go: PQR_Encryption.lua

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You can find that file on the Nova Team SVN
> Don't know if thats the one you need, but it's the only PQR_Encryption I've seen. Here you go: PQR_Encryption.lua


i was under the impression that Rubim changed the name of his data file.... are you sure you're on the latest version???

it sounds like you are on the latest version of my Data file... but his profile is trying to run it :-/

----------


## favorite2k6

thanks for this file, but... another new problem
Rubim Brewmaster Profile will not work i think spellid´s fail ?
how i can fix this
sry bad english  :Smile:

----------


## JUANNY

rubim hasnt been active in the thread in a while so not sure who might help

----------


## WoWSondermüll

> rubim hasnt been active in the thread in a while so not sure who might help


whats the optimal talentchoice with your rotation ?

----------


## JUANNY

> whats the optimal talentchoice with your rotation ?


TIER-1=plague leech
TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
TIER-5=runic empowerment
TIER-6-situational but i use remorseless winter most often

----------


## JUANNY

heya i had to do a code fix for the plague leech ability in my profile cause i was seeing some stuttering when the profile try to do a plague leech but there were not enough runes on cd-so i put in a runecheck to smooth it out

ive also finally coded BLOOD TAP into the routine so let me know how that works for ya hopefully not too buggy
the profile is still only for 2h frost dks-im not starting on a DW rotation until im comfortable with the 2h code so that i can recycle some of that code into DW

TIER-1=plague leech
TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
TIER-5=BLOOD TAP (newly implemented)
TIER-6-situational but i use remorseless winter most often

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/DEATH...WTh-o_pPw&dl=1

----------


## sharkyx1x

> heya i had to do a code fix for the plague leech ability in my profile cause i was seeing some stuttering when the profile try to do a plague leech but there were not enough runes on cd-so i put in a runecheck to smooth it out
> 
> ive also finally coded BLOOD TAP into the routine so let me know how that works for ya hopefully not too buggy
> the profile is still only for 2h frost dks-im not starting on a DW rotation until im comfortable with the 2h code so that i can recycle some of that code into DW
> 
> TIER-1=plague leech
> TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
> TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
> TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
> ...


that link isnt working =/

----------


## JUANNY

heya sry i messed the previous link so this one should work
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4qbawkgee...HTBLOODTAP.zip

heya i had to do a code fix for the plague leech ability in my profile cause i was seeing some stuttering when the profile try to do a plague leech but there were not enough runes on cd-so i put in a runecheck to smooth it out

ive also finally coded BLOOD TAP into the routine so let me know how that works for ya hopefully not too buggy
the profile is still only for 2h frost dks-im not starting on a DW rotation until im comfortable with the 2h code so that i can recycle some of that code into DW

TIER-1=plague leech
TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
TIER-5=BLOOD TAP (newly implemented)
TIER-6-situational but i use remorseless winter most often

----------


## kenshi08

Thanks Rubim for the DKs profile, is blood optimized for 5.4? it does not give me lua errors atm, but just checking. Thanks once again!

----------


## daveyboyuk

someone requested kinks old profile on another thread so i thought id share it here aswell ranked 11/12 fights in soo that we managed to kill up to now including a rank 1

https://www.dropbox.com/s/es8nu10c7j...pandafrost.rar

edited it a little as follows :-
left control = dnd
left shift = pestilence
left alt = aoe switch

----------


## brutus2105

Invalid Link
This link wasn't well formed.  :Frown:

----------


## daveyboyuk

should be fixed now dunno why that happened

----------


## imdasandman

> heya sry i messed the previous link so this one should work
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4qbawkgee...HTBLOODTAP.zip
> 
> heya i had to do a code fix for the plague leech ability in my profile cause i was seeing some stuttering when the profile try to do a plague leech but there were not enough runes on cd-so i put in a runecheck to smooth it out
> 
> ive also finally coded BLOOD TAP into the routine so let me know how that works for ya hopefully not too buggy
> the profile is still only for 2h frost dks-im not starting on a DW rotation until im comfortable with the 2h code so that i can recycle some of that code into DW
> 
> TIER-1=plague leech
> ...


I am glad you are doing this. I was about to release my new edits but they are gone with the wind persay. My laptops storage HDD took a shit and with it somehow corrupted my MBR so bad I had to reformat.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## JUANNY

> I am glad you are doing this. I was about to release my new edits but they are gone with the wind persay. My laptops storage HDD took a shit and with it somehow corrupted my MBR so bad I had to reformat.
> 
> Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.


np lol- the reason PQR is so sweet is that it is a community driven project and im glad i can contribute in whatever way i can-i am not a master coder like rubim and bu_ba_911 but i am a quick learner and can apply code that i see around the forum and i am very knowledgeable bout frost dks and can apply that knowledge in the profile

Right now im pretty happy in how my profile is performing during testing in the SoO and practice parses on a training dummy. Since ive implemented the tier 5.4 new plague leech and blood tap abilities ive seen a significant improvement in the dps numbers while using my profile. Since some guys are interested in a toggle for cds on the bosses for manual application-i am researching a code that would turn off profile cds on bosses-something rshift=no cds then if rshift cds on

----------


## JUANNY

Added code to provide a cd toggle on bosses only-so if on bosses when combat initiated press right shift to turn cds off and right shift again to turn cds back on auto cast
the profile will never use cds on trash unless you remark(--) the bosscheck() function included in the code for cds (raise dead,pillar of frost,blood fury and empower rune weapon)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/miw857ufpk...APCDTOGGLE.zip

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Juanny, If you could make a DW edit of your profile I would test it for you. I'm progressing on Garrosh tomorrow and I'm using way's currently, but an even better profile would be nice!  :Smile:

----------


## NightRaven

> heya sry i messed the previous link so this one should work
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4qbawkgee...HTBLOODTAP.zip
> 
> heya i had to do a code fix for the plague leech ability in my profile cause i was seeing some stuttering when the profile try to do a plague leech but there were not enough runes on cd-so i put in a runecheck to smooth it out
> 
> ive also finally coded BLOOD TAP into the routine so let me know how that works for ya hopefully not too buggy
> the profile is still only for 2h frost dks-im not starting on a DW rotation until im comfortable with the 2h code so that i can recycle some of that code into DW
> 
> TIER-1=plague leech
> ...


Hey Juanny for the life of me I couldn't get this to work. I get a Blizzard error about an addon trying to do something bad. What data file does it use?

----------


## JUANNY

> Hey Juanny for the life of me I couldn't get this to work. I get a Blizzard error about an addon trying to do something bad. What data file does it use?


i dont use a data file in my profile-the profile works for mr just got done raiding SoO with no issues
Try this-go into rotations and select my profile then move NOVA AUTOCAST from the right side into the left side-that would deactivate that ability
thats the only thing that i can think bout that might be giving you that error-report back
NOVA AUTOCAST is what allows the profile to queu spells

EDIT-reload the profile and if that doesnt do the trick then do a new PQR install with a fresh copy

----------


## JUANNY

> Hey Juanny, If you could make a DW edit of your profile I would test it for you. I'm progressing on Garrosh tomorrow and I'm using way's currently, but an even better profile would be nice!


im in the process of coding the DW rotation into my profiles so it might be a day or two-i make no promises bout the numbers that DW will put out since im currently 2h and thats the profile im using 
in the raids so have no way of raid testing-only thing i can do is code a priority rotation based on the latest simulation craft that is out using the new 5.4 plague leech and blood tap talents

----------


## JUANNY

KK im done coding the DW rotation into my profile-once the servers come up from maintenance ill run a few parses on the live servers to test the rotation to make sure it is working as intended and not generating any lua errors-if i dont encounter any errors ill post them here and on the main PQR thread

----------


## Duriell

> Added code to provide a cd toggle on bosses only-so if on bosses when combat initiated press right shift to turn cds off and right shift again to turn cds back on auto cast
> the profile will never use cds on trash unless you remark(--) the bosscheck() function included in the code for cds (raise dead,pillar of frost,blood fury and empower rune weapon)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/miw857ufpk...APCDTOGGLE.zip


Hey dude, tested it out and looks good - is there a way to toggle off CD's before you get in combat though?

Also, is there a way to add engineering gloves (slot 10) into your CD toggle, seeing as it lines up perfectly with pillar would be amazing.

Those are the only things I can think of at the moment, will test more when servers come back up.

----------


## Ninjaderp

See the Pillar of Frost-ability in the ability editor? Under actions just put /use 10 there (I think thats for engineering glove-enchant)

----------


## JUANNY

> Hey dude, tested it out and looks good - is there a way to toggle off CD's before you get in combat though?
> 
> Also, is there a way to add engineering gloves (slot 10) into your CD toggle, seeing as it lines up perfectly with pillar would be amazing.
> 
> Those are the only things I can think of at the moment, will test more when servers come back up.


getting the cd toggle to work out of combat is easily done from your end but i dont recommend it cause it would force your character into unintended pulls because of abilities i have coded into the routine-to do it go into rotation editor-select my routine and in the bottom right UNCHECK require combat to execute rotation then restart PQR-this will allow cd toggles to work out of combat.Right now the default setting for the profile is CDS enable at combat start so ill think about setting the default CDS disable tho i dont like CDS not being used immediately after a boss pull

The reason i dont recommend it cause i coded an ability called FROST ATTACK



```
profilestart = debugprofilestop()
RunMacroText("/startattack")
return false
```

That code will send out a macro to attack anything hostile to you that is within range-if you run it out combat you will be pulling adds and bosses in the raid-recommend you deactivate that ability in rotation editor by moving it to the left-the reason for that code in my profile is that some raid leaders want a high uptime on activity which can be seen easily in recount-high activy usually lead to a higher damage done-im starting heroic SoO this week-the biggest reason im on the heroic team is bec of the high dps that i put thanks in part to my ilvl 548 and this awesome frost routine

now as far as the engineering gloves-not sure that a /use 10 would work-however a RunMacroText("/use 10") should work tho you prob should include code that checks on the gloves CD availabilty-that command tells the profile to run a macro in game to use the item in slot 10. If i have time ill try to code the appropiate code into the routine when i do my DW rotation release later today tho im starting to get real busy with heroic SoO this week.

----------


## JUANNY

heya just finished testing and figuring out the bugs from my latest edit to my profile-so i feel comfortable releasing it and hopefully it works for ya

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip

TIER-1=plague leech
TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
TIER-5=BLOOD TAP (newly implemented)
TIER-6-situational but i use remorseless winter most often

this release incorporates a DW rotation that i just tested without lua errors that ive already corrected-i do not DW vause i already have a nice 2h fro SoO so cannot comfirm how well it performs
ive included code for engineering gloves that i have not tested since i dont have an engineer-the gloves are coded to fire off when pillar of frost is active to stack offensive cds
ive also changed the default for cd usage on bosses to off so you have to toggle the cds with the right shift toggle to on and right shift again to toggle off
the profile is built upon the new 5.4 talent of plague leech which returns 2 runes and blood tap so spect accordingly

1. the profile does not use or need PQI
2. the t15 4 piece bonus is coded in so if you dont have the bonus then modify SR ability to 35
3. automatic use of dark succor glyth and soulstones at low health
4. automatic battle rez in raid or group but sometimes glitches
5. uses the updated plague leech talent on cooldown that returns 2 runes which is the best in that tier so spec into plague leech-if you spec into unholy blight it uses that to put both diseases on target

i am using in the profile bu_ba_911 from nova teams new spell queu system which ive found to be more reliable then rubims /rcast
you can queu a spell in several ways
1.type /novaspell (spell id) into chat
2. spell id into a box that pops when you initiate combat
3. my preferred method is setting a macro with the spell and keybinding the macro for ease of use
macro example for queing Remorseless Winter /novaspell 108200
4.multiple spells can be queud

----------


## NightRaven

> i dont use a data file in my profile-the profile works for mr just got done raiding SoO with no issues
> Try this-go into rotations and select my profile then move NOVA AUTOCAST from the right side into the left side-that would deactivate that ability
> thats the only thing that i can think bout that might be giving you that error-report back
> NOVA AUTOCAST is what allows the profile to queu spells
> 
> EDIT-reload the profile and if that doesnt do the trick then do a new PQR install with a fresh copy


Did a new PRQ install still got the never ending errors so I started disabling addons. Found out which addon is causing the problems but unfortunately its a required addon by my guild  :Frown:

----------


## munkken

Hi @ JUANNY,

Supported your Profile German Client?

----------


## Goldstash

Hi Junny , is it possible to put pause button into ur rotation

----------


## imdasandman

> Did a new PRQ install still got the never ending errors so I started disabling addons. Found out which addon is causing the problems but unfortunately its a required addon by my guild


Which addon is it?

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## NightRaven

> Which addon is it?
> 
> Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.


RCLootCouncil - Guild - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

Also, has anyone heard from Decaed?

----------


## JUANNY

> Hi @ JUANNY,
> 
> Supported your Profile German Client?


lol i dont know if my profile or any english profile works in a german or foreign wow client-if it does not i dont have the slightest idea how to make it work-i have very few if any CastBySpellName abilities most are built in to cast by PQR proper as long as the LUA statements are true

----------


## JUANNY

> Hi Junny , is it possible to put pause button into ur rotation


if i want to stop the rotation for any reason i do an alt + c if its my single target or an alt + z if its my aoe rotaion

----------


## JUANNY

Personally i have to be careful in managing what goes into the profile so that i dont introduce too much bloat in the profile that could possibly slow it down. One thing ive noticed from trying out many diff profiles on my dk is that PQR responds crispier when it is allow to cast things instead of some of the multiple casts and abilities that i sometimes see on single sheet multiple cast profiles

----------


## Ehnoah

This profiels discontinued or ?

----------


## JUANNY

> This profiels discontinued or ?


Which profile you referring to?

----------


## Duriell

Hey Juanny, just wanted to say after testing this in a proper 25m raid environment last night (SoO of course) - your CC is the best Frost profile I've used so far (2h tested only).

My DK is ilvl 535 and I was keeping up with other players (within 30k dps) who were ilvl 550+ atleast on most fights.

Because I am a trial in this new guild, I was only brought in on Protectors / Sha / Iron Juggernaught, but I ranked 90's with Sha, under 120 with Protectors and under 100 for Iron Juggernaught  :Big Grin: 

Only feature I would ask for is if you could implement a "mouse-over" Raise Ally feature? Sort of something like Soapbox has in his DK profiles: ie, I hover my mouse cursor over the raid frame of the player I want to use "Raise Ally" on while holding down my "Right Alt Key" and it will continue the rotation normally except it won't spend RP until I have enough for "Raise Ally" (60 RP) then will use the spell, after which I release "Right Alt Key" and it goes back to normal rotation.

I'm not familiar with coding AT ALL, but something like that would make this the perfect 2h Frost rotation if you could add it without adding to the bloat you were talking about.

Engineering gloves on use with Pillar / Ghoul worked everytime by the way, great job!!!

----------


## JUANNY

> Only feature I would ask for is if you could implement a "mouse-over" Raise Ally feature? Sort of something like Soapbox has in his DK profiles: ie, I hover my mouse cursor over the raid frame of the player I want to use "Raise Ally" on while holding down my "Right Alt Key" and it will continue the rotation normally except it won't spend RP until I have enough for "Raise Ally" (60 RP) then will use the spell, after which I release "Right Alt Key" and it goes back to normal rotation.
> 
> I'm not familiar with coding AT ALL, but something like that would make this the perfect 2h Frost rotation if you could add it without adding to the bloat you were talking about.
> 
> Engineering gloves on use with Pillar / Ghoul worked everytime by the way, great job!!!


right now my RAISE ALLY ability bugs out when the raid has exhausted all of their battle rez,thats why ive deactivated it and put it to the left in rotation editor
im currently using a macro battle rez until i can fix the auto battle rez

first create an ingame macro like this /cast [target=mouseover,help] [help] Raise Ally
second move that macro icon to one of your task bars-i use one of the right task bars
thirdly go into keybindings and assign a key to the slot on your taskbar where you put the macro-i use F1 cause its easy to get to

so now if someone dies put your mouse over their raid frame and spam the macro

alternately you can use the included xelper interrupt that ive linked for auto battle rez using my buggy battle rez without affecting my main profile

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fbprq3u2ww...TRAISEALLY.zip

----------


## hellokill11

Anyone compared JUANNY's DW profiles to others available?

----------


## kuukuu

> right now my RAISE ALLY ability bugs out when the raid has exhausted all of their battle rez,thats why ive deactivated it and put it to the left in rotation editor
> im currently using a macro battle rez until i can fix the auto battle rez
> 
> first create an ingame macro like this /cast [target=mouseover,help] [help] Raise Ally
> second move that macro icon to one of your task bars-i use one of the right task bars
> thirdly go into keybindings and assign a key to the slot on your taskbar where you put the macro-i use F1 cause its easy to get to
> 
> so now if someone dies put your mouse over their raid frame and spam the macro
> 
> ...


If you're not sure how to fix it, reading combat log for resses and keeping a counter variable would likely be the simplest way I would think. Then when your counter hits the limit, you know you can't res anymore.

----------


## JUANNY

> If you're not sure how to fix it, reading combat log for resses and keeping a counter variable would likely be the simplest way I would think. Then when your counter hits the limit, you know you can't res anymore.


im linking my buggy battle rez code-if anyone thats experienced can fix it i would be grateful and reactivate it in my profile-i havent the slightest idea of how to create a combat log reader to use to count the battle rezzes



```
local GROUP = ""

if IsInRaid() then
   GROUP = "raid"
else
   GROUP = "party"
end

local members = GetNumGroupMembers() - 1

if PQR_SpellAvailable(61999) 
--and CanUseSpell(61999)
and IsSpellKnown(61999)
then
for i = 1, members, 1 do
        member = GROUP..tostring(i)
		if ( UnitIsDead(member) or UnitIsCorpse(member) )
		  and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)
		  and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(61999), member) == 1
		  and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
		  then
			PQR_CustomTarget = member
			return true
		  end
	    end
end
```

that code works for 1 battle rez bug bugs if multiple dead in raid or if someone else in raid has exhausted all avail raid rezzes
left side of ability editor has target as custom and spell id 61999

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Juanny, thanks for the DW profile. Sadly, I cannot get it to work for me unless I disable a whole lot of addons. I throws error with addons constantly, so I can't really use it for now. Any idea of what may cause this?

----------


## JUANNY

> Hey Juanny, thanks for the DW profile. Sadly, I cannot get it to work for me unless I disable a whole lot of addons. I throws error with addons constantly, so I can't really use it for now. Any idea of what may cause this?


lol i dont know what particular problem you might have-i just did some parses with both the DW single target and DW aoe rotations 100 percent error free-if there was a bug in the DW profile then i would have gotten some type of error when running the profile-so i have to assume that the problem or error is somewhere in your end-there was a previous poster who felt the bug was in my profilr but it turned out to be that he had a bad addon-what were you doing when the error ocurred-does the profile start out normally-are you trying to queu any spells-need mo info-my profile doesnt use PQI nor do i use global variables that might be conflicting with other addons i dont think-are other users experiencing issues with DW - if all else fails you might have to fall back to another profile that works for you

EDIT: its also possible that you may have a corrupted profile or PQR install so try a fresh install
to do this copy PQRupdater.exe to a new folder and run it-it will download all the pqr files it need-grab a fresh copy of my profile
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip

only put my profile in that new install and run the profile again to test it-if still prob you prob have a buggy addon GL

----------


## JUANNY

Just to make things clear ill describe my setup and addons that i use as a raider currently progressing in heroic Siege of Orgrimmar.

spec=frost 2h specced into both plague leech and blood tap-regardless if you dont take and your profile does not support those 2 talents your not going to be as competitive in dps
addons
1. tell me when-i use that to keep track of duration of my diseases and buffs including number of charges on blood tap to make sure profile is not capping charges at 12 very often
2. recount-to make sure im not failing at dps
3. DBM-to make sure im not failing at raid mechanics
4. DKI runes-to keep track of the availabilty of all my runes

----------


## temp123

> heya just finished testing and figuring out the bugs from my latest edit to my profile-so i feel comfortable releasing it and hopefully it works for ya
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip
> 
> TIER-1=plague leech
> TIER-2=anything you want tho i use purgatory
> TIER-3=situational based on fight but i use deaths advance most often
> TIER-4=death pact is coded into the profile for auto cast if one of your ghouls is active and your at low health
> TIER-5=BLOOD TAP (newly implemented)
> ...


Smooth profile, you should make your own topic ass well. Good job

----------


## JUANNY

> Smooth profile, you should make your own topic ass well. Good job


thanks lol-i shared my profile cause it is one that i personally used and can attest to in terms of raw dps performance-PQR is a community driven program and i wanted to contribute something and not be a full time leecher-maintaining a thread is alot more time consuming process that i cant find the time for-i dont mean to usurp rubims thread but saw hes been busy IRL so i wanted to give raiders a stopgap profile until rubim makes a return to his thread

----------


## aenyth

Hello Juanny

I try to test your profile but i have a problem the profile don't cast FP and Blood tap.
I have made a new fresh PQR, but it's the same, only 72k dps on boss post ( i make 160k with weird profile ).
I miss a data file or another thing ?

----------


## JUANNY

> Hello Juanny
> 
> I try to test your profile but i have a problem the profile don't cast FP and Blood tap.
> I have made a new fresh PQR, but it's the same, only 72k dps on boss post ( i make 160k with weird profile ).
> I miss a data file or another thing ?


dont know what to say lol-the same profile im using ive tested both the 2h and DW rotations -both are using plague leech and blood tap-are you specced into those 2 talents-using the 2h im pulling 220k-250k at ilvl 551 using the 2h from general nazgrim-even DW producing 200k dps-ive posted the rotation for those that want to try it out but feel free to use whatever profile works for you-i do not use a data profile-other profile writers are free to use my blood tap and plague leech codes or write their own IDC

----------


## JUANNY

So you know how plague leech and blood tap work?

----------


## aenyth

I have Plague Leech and Blood Tap, but the profile only cast Obliterate and Howling blast, he don't cast Frost Strike, and when i use Frost strike manually, he don't cast Blood Tap when i have the require tick.
I have try in DW rotation, and it's the same, the profile don't cast frost strike. 
I use your last release.
Have you an idea ?

----------


## JUANNY

> I have Plague Leech and Blood Tap, but the profile only cast Obliterate and Howling blast, he don't cast Frost Strike, and when i use Frost strike manually, he don't cast Blood Tap when i have the require tick.
> I have try in DW rotation, and it's the same, the profile don't cast frost strike. 
> I use your last release.
> Have you an idea ?


no idea-what im seeing is the complete opposite of what your describing-i see blood tap being used and frost strike as well

for the 2h rotation-profile will use blood tap if blood charges are greater then 5 and KM has procced so you can use obliterate on KM 
Also if blood charges greater then 10 so as not to overcap aat 12
will use plague leech off cd if there are at least 1 frost and unholy rune on cd

DW uses frost strike on KM and some runic on reserve in case of a KM proc otherwise it is a howling blast,frost strike and plague strike spam with the occasional oblit thrown in

it sounds like were talking bout 2 diff routines

----------


## JUANNY

to verify what is being casted and if you have PQI addon is right click PQI bar and check abilities-will show a window with all the profile casts

EDIT: also try a /reload ui in case you have aui issue after that reload profile

----------


## JUANNY

you said "he don't cast Blood Tap when i have the require tick"

what is your definition for a required tick to cast blood tap?

----------


## aenyth

I try with ability log

The profile don't cast Frost strike, plague leech and blood tap.
I have always 100 rp, 
Require tick is the same of blood charge (for me).
I have disable all my addon (only pqi is active), and removed all my glyphs, but it's the same.
It's very strange.................

----------


## JUANNY

> I try with ability log
> 
> The profile don't cast Frost strike, plague leech and blood tap.
> I have always 100 rp, 
> Require tick is the same of blood charge (for me).
> I have disable all my addon (only pqi is active), and removed all my glyphs, but it's the same.
> It's very strange.................


I dont think you understand how blood tap works
Blood Tap
Instant
Requires Death Knight
Requires level 75
Each Death Coil, Frost Strike, or Rune Strike generates 2 Blood Charges, up to a maximum of 12 charges. Blood Tap consumes 5 Blood Charges to activate a random fully-depleted rune as a Death Rune.

as stated above for a frost dk if youre seeing "blood charges" then youre using frost strikes cause there is no other way to get them
one tick is not usable for blood tap-you need at least 5 "blood charges"

----------


## aenyth

I know how blood tap works, but the profile don't use frost strike, and no frost strike no blood charge.
When i use frost strike manually, it generate 2 blood charge, of course, but with 12 blood charge, the profile don't use blood tape automaticaly.

The main problem is that the profile don't cast frost strike (for me).

----------


## JUANNY

> I know how blood tap works, but the profile don't use frost strike, and no frost strike no blood charge.
> When i use frost strike manually, it generate 2 blood charge, of course, but with 12 blood charge, the profile don't use blood tape automaticaly.
> 
> The main problem is that the profile don't cast frost strike (for me).


kk then the profile is not running or severely broken just for you-have you tried modifying anything in rotation or ability editor?
NOBODY has reported symptons like youre describing so grab my latest 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip

if youre still having probs with that then i cant help because i cant fix what is not broken-other users have had very little if any problems so you can always fall back to whatever profile you were using and thanks for trying my profile

----------


## JUANNY

it could also be that if you have a non us wow client that my profile could be incompatable with your client tho not sure

----------


## Duriell

> it could also be that if you have a non us wow client that my profile could be incompatable with your client tho not sure


It's either this ^^

Or...

He is trolling you.

I have only used 2h with your profile but it is amazing. Doesn't cap on RP, doesn't cap on BT, used Plague leech as described for best usage.

This is actually a REALLY good profile, I can't see how playing by hand would yield better dps results :-/ 

Like I have said before, the only additional feature I would recommend would be having an on-demand ability que for mouseover "Raise Ally", apart from that I can't fault it.

Decaed's UH edit still pulls higher numbers for me in my current gear (ilvl 540), but it's nice to be able to switch between specs on certain fights and when the time comes that I am rocking BiS gear, Frost (both 2h and DW) pull ahead of Unholy on Single Target and AoE.

----------


## aenyth

I do not see why it would be a troll

I found the solution. I play French client, I translated all the spell into French (in ability editor) and it works fine now.

After test, it's a very good profile (I have 539 ilvl)

Congratulations for your job

----------


## JUANNY

> It's either this ^^
> 
> Or...
> 
> He is trolling you.
> 
> I have only used 2h with your profile but it is amazing. Doesn't cap on RP, doesn't cap on BT, used Plague leech as described for best usage.
> 
> This is actually a REALLY good profile, I can't see how playing by hand would yield better dps results :-/ 
> ...


ya lol right now im sitting at ilvl551 raiding heroic SoO and my profile is rocking dps 226k-258k on most fights with the 2h from the general nazgrim boss fight

----------


## JUANNY

> I do not see why it would be a troll
> 
> I found the solution. I play French client, I translated all the spell into French (in ability editor) and it works fine now.
> 
> After test, it's a very good profile (I have 539 ilvl)
> 
> Congratulations for your job


lol im glad you found the problem-it didnt occur to me what your problem was until i started looking back on some of your other posts in other threads and saw that you were french and then it clicked fo me

----------


## imdasandman

> lol im glad you found the problem-it didnt occur to me what your problem was until i started looking back on some of your other posts in other threads and saw that you were french and then it clicked fo me


This can be fixed by using only spell ids instead of spell names. This will make the profile be able to be used on all clients. 

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## NightRaven

> lol i dont know what particular problem you might have-i just did some parses with both the DW single target and DW aoe rotations 100 percent error free-if there was a bug in the DW profile then i would have gotten some type of error when running the profile-so i have to assume that the problem or error is somewhere in your end-there was a previous poster who felt the bug was in my profilr but it turned out to be that he had a bad addon-what were you doing when the error ocurred-does the profile start out normally-are you trying to queu any spells-need mo info-my profile doesnt use PQI nor do i use global variables that might be conflicting with other addons i dont think-are other users experiencing issues with DW - if all else fails you might have to fall back to another profile that works for you
> 
> EDIT: its also possible that you may have a corrupted profile or PQR install so try a fresh install
> to do this copy PQRupdater.exe to a new folder and run it-it will download all the pqr files it need-grab a fresh copy of my profile
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip
> 
> only put my profile in that new install and run the profile again to test it-if still prob you prob have a buggy addon GL



I removed Nova Spell Queue from the profile and its been working fine.

+rep!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I removed Nova Spell Queue from the profile and its been working fine.
> 
> +rep!


out of curiosity... do you have AskMrRobot addon or something?

i'm trying to figure out what the common addon is between most PQR users and taint.... I know AskMrRobot triggers something if one of my codes i created, not particularly this one

----------


## cukiemunster

> out of curiosity... do you have AskMrRobot addon or something?
> 
> i'm trying to figure out what the common addon is between most PQR users and taint.... I know AskMrRobot triggers something if one of my codes i created, not particularly this one


loot filter is another one that can cause issues. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NightRaven

> out of curiosity... do you have AskMrRobot addon or something?
> 
> i'm trying to figure out what the common addon is between most PQR users and taint.... I know AskMrRobot triggers something if one of my codes i created, not particularly this one


I'm not using AskMrRobot's addon. Here a list of what I do use;
Addon Control Panel
Bagnon
Bartender4
BossLogger
bRez
Compact Runes
DKDiseases
ExtraCD
LagBar
Learix Plus
Masque: Clean Icons
OmniCC
Postal
Prat 3
RCLootCouncil
ReforgeLite
sBuff
Shadowed Unit Frames
Skada
WIM
DBM

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not using AskMrRobot's addon. Here a list of what I do use;
> Addon Control Panel
> Bagnon
> Bartender4
> BossLogger
> bRez
> Compact Runes
> DKDiseases
> ExtraCD
> ...


I believe i heard someone say something about RCLootCouncil

i need to start looking at how these addons hook and inject themselves into wow to affect the things im reading from wow.... ty for your help  :Smile:

----------


## JUANNY

> I believe i heard someone say something about RCLootCouncil
> 
> i need to start looking at how these addons hook and inject themselves into wow to affect the things im reading from wow.... ty for your help


ya lol i rem a previous poster commenting bout removing RCLootCouncil and eliminating the poss taint issue

ive gotten lucky and have been taint free since ive included your code in my profile-your queu code would make any profile more versatile-BTW if anyone is wondering i included bu_ba_911 Nova spellqueu with his permission-he did give me a heads up on poss taint issues so i prob should have passed that on to ya so my bad

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Juanny, I have downloaded your DW profile but it doesn't cast pillar, gloves, or ghoul, and it doesn't use plague leech - also how would I make the profile cast the abilities on everything I attack, not just bosses?

----------


## syphilis

Attempt to call Nova_Pause, a nil value error on Brewmaster.

----------


## JUANNY

> Juanny, I have downloaded your DW profile but it doesn't cast pillar, gloves, or ghoul, and it doesn't use plague leech - also how would I make the profile cast the abilities on everything I attack, not just bosses?


want some clarification here-you dont want the profile to use any offensive cds on bosses? Wouldnt that be a dps loss?
if thats what you want report back and ill post what parts of the routine you have to remark to get your wish tho the majority of users want cds used on bosses
i wouldnt post an edit that i feel would take away the dps power from the routine. As it stands right now the profile WILL NOT use offensive cds on trash pulls and i provided a toggle that you can use right shift key to turn on or turn off cds after combat initiated. AS far as plague leech is concern-the way my profile works is that it will use plague leech if you have less the 3 sec on frost fever or blood plague AND you have at least 2 runes fully depleted-odviously if you get bad rng and none of you runes are on cd then it wont cast plague leech-any attempt to cast plague leech without runes on cd will get you a blizzard ui error spam and will make the combat profile freeze and stutter

----------


## jshookz

> want some clarification here-you dont want the profile to use any offensive cds on bosses? Wouldnt that be a dps loss?
> if thats what you want report back and ill post what parts of the routine you have to remark to get your wish tho the majority of users want cds used on bosses
> i wouldnt post an edit that i feel would take away the dps power from the routine. As it stands right now the profile WILL NOT use offensive cds on trash pulls and i provided a toggle that you can use right shift key to turn on or turn off cds after combat initiated. AS far as plague leech is concern-the way my profile works is that it will use plague leech if you have less the 3 sec on frost fever or blood plague AND you have at least 2 runes fully depleted-odviously if you get bad rng and none of you runes are on cd then it wont cast plague leech-any attempt to cast plague leech without runes on cd will get you a blizzard ui error spam and will make the combat profile freeze and stutter


You should open up your own thread

----------


## Ballerstatus121

> want some clarification here-you dont want the profile to use any offensive cds on bosses? Wouldnt that be a dps loss?
> if thats what you want report back and ill post what parts of the routine you have to remark to get your wish tho the majority of users want cds used on bosses
> i wouldnt post an edit that i feel would take away the dps power from the routine. As it stands right now the profile WILL NOT use offensive cds on trash pulls and i provided a toggle that you can use right shift key to turn on or turn off cds after combat initiated. AS far as plague leech is concern-the way my profile works is that it will use plague leech if you have less the 3 sec on frost fever or blood plague AND you have at least 2 runes fully depleted-odviously if you get bad rng and none of you runes are on cd then it wont cast plague leech-any attempt to cast plague leech without runes on cd will get you a blizzard ui error spam and will make the combat profile freeze and stutter


It's not casting offensive CDs at all, including plague leech, but I didn't press right shift so I'll do that next time I'm online  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But yes, I want it to cast on non-bosses. In SoO there is a lot of target swapping and I'd like it to also pop on adds. There's downtime between boss pulls in our heroic progression runs, and popping in on trash is no problem.

----------


## Subversor

Juanny's edit is great but it's missing two great features from Wey's profile: an 'AoE rotation' toggle and a pause rotation modifier.
Is it possible to implement both into the profile?

----------


## JUANNY

> It's not casting offensive CDs at all, including plague leech, but I didn't press right shift so I'll do that next time I'm online 
> 
> But yes, I want it to cast on non-bosses. In SoO there is a lot of target swapping and I'd like it to also pop on adds. There's downtime between boss pulls in our heroic progression runs, and popping in on trash is no problem.


kk you were partly correct with respect to the plague leech issue-the profile was using plague leech but not as often as it should have been because it had a bug that was preventing it from using unholy runes efficciently (hence not enough runes depleted to cast plague leech) think ive corrected it so try this edit

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gx8t2fxyz2...CDTOGGLEdw.zip

if you want to change the behavior of offensive cd usage you have to remark(forces pqr to ignore) certain lines in the ability editor for blood fury pillar of frost empower rune weapon raise dead and engineering gloves abilities

to remark add -- in front of the indicated lines in each ability and save changes




```
if not IsSpellInRange("Mind Freeze","target") ~= 1 
--and BossCheck()    --remark this one to use cds on trash
--and CDclick        --remark this one to NOT use the right shift toggle for cds
then 
return true
end
```

----------


## daveyboyuk

any chance you could put version numbers into youre profiles so i know i have the latest update

----------


## Duriell

Anyone seen or heard from Decaed since 5.4 hit? 

We have a kickass Frost profile from Juanny, now we just need an updated version of Unholy (if there is anything to be updated).

As far as I'm aware I don't think too much has changed - I believe Blood Tap is a DPS increase now for all specs, and would be good to have Unholy Blight implemented, but not game breaking.

He's been MIA since just before 5.4 was released when he said he was probably releasing his new edit in time for raid  :Frown:

----------


## BallisticJoker

Any possibility for Dark sim being programmed in as "boss abilities"? 

Dark Shaman: Kardis' Froststorm Bolt; (confirmed to crit for almost 1.8-2 mil)
Nazgrim: Arcweaver Arcane Shock (Confirmed to hit for about 800k)
Garrosh: Farseer Wolf Chain lightning (not confirmed dmg, but confirmed to work)

----------


## daveyboyuk

local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")

if Spell == ("Fear") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Mind Control ") or Spell == ("Hex") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Shattered Ice") or Spell == ("Arcane Shock") or Spell == ("Froststorm Bolt") or Spell == ("Chain Lightning") then
return true
end


copy this into ability editor in bottom left make ability called dark sim spell id 77606 target focus
this should in theory do dark sim auto when u set relevant boss to focus thanks to imdasandman for original code
ps-dont forget to put it into rotation when u have made the ability

----------


## imdasandman

> local Spell,_,_,_,_,_,_,_,_ = UnitCastingInfo("focus")
> 
> if Spell == ("Fear") or Spell == ("Polymorph") or Spell == ("Mind Control ") or Spell == ("Hex") or Spell == ("Cyclone") or Spell == ("Shattered Ice") or Spell == ("Arcane Shock") or Spell == ("Froststorm Bolt") or Spell == ("Chain Lightning") then
> return true
> end
> 
> 
> copy this into ability editor in bottom left make ability called dark sim spell id 77606 target focus
> this should in theory do dark sim auto when u set relevant boss to focus thanks to imdasandman for original code
> ps-dont forget to put it into rotation when u have made the ability


I did this edit last night and I can confirm it still works... I have my target set to focus and use F1 as my focus key that way I do not have to have the mob targeted just on focus.

Sent from Note II using Cryogen mod.

----------


## BallisticJoker

Sandman, this works for wey's profiles too? this edit?

Thanks guys!

----------


## imdasandman

> Sandman, this works for wey's profiles too? this edit?
> 
> Thanks guys!


works for any and all dk profiles

----------


## BallisticJoker

> works for any and all dk profiles


Thanks a million!

----------


## enclezer

> works for any and all dk profiles


download link pls.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> download link pls.


There is no download link, he even tells you how to put it into the rotation:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2857689 ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

----------


## sharkyx1x

ok there are like 3 different sets of profiles in this thread right now and its a bit confusing, is there no way you guys could have your own threads to make them easier to find?

----------


## Decaed

Hey friends.

I'm terribly sorry for my absence. I unexpectedly ran into some health issues (motorbike accident) and as a result I have been unable to get anywhere near a computer for the past three weeks while recovering. I'm off work for the next 8 weeks while my leg and collar bone heal, so updates to my profiles that I was working on for 5.4 will come slowly. Again, I'm super sorry I wasn't able to get my profiles done in time and I hope you're all managing with the DK profiles that are still around.

I haven't even seen the new raid instance yet and probably won't for some time as my raid position was replaced, understandably. Is it good? Are your profiles still working okay?

I will get to finishing them in the next few weeks during my time off, but again I just wanted to drop in and let you all know I didn't forget or bail on you all!

----------


## Ehnoah

You take over Profiles from Rubim?

Anyone tried Fury Profile in 5.4 yet?

----------


## azxd

> Hey friends.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for my absence. I unexpectedly ran into some health issues (motorbike accident) and as a result I have been unable to get anywhere near a computer for the past three weeks while recovering. I'm off work for the next 8 weeks while my leg and collar bone heal, so updates to my profiles that I was working on for 5.4 will come slowly. Again, I'm super sorry I wasn't able to get my profiles done in time and I hope you're all managing with the DK profiles that are still around.
> 
> I haven't even seen the new raid instance yet and probably won't for some time as my raid position was replaced, understandably. Is it good? Are your profiles still working okay?
> 
> I will get to finishing them in the next few weeks during my time off, but again I just wanted to drop in and let you all know I didn't forget or bail on you all!


ouch...wish you fast recovery mate, and dont worry your unholy profile is still doing its work. The new raid is nice, although a bit easy. Although we have so many ppl working on DK profiles, but you guys should all work together and make the ultimate DK profile!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Duriell

> Hey friends.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for my absence. I unexpectedly ran into some health issues (motorbike accident) and as a result I have been unable to get anywhere near a computer for the past three weeks while recovering. I'm off work for the next 8 weeks while my leg and collar bone heal, so updates to my profiles that I was working on for 5.4 will come slowly. Again, I'm super sorry I wasn't able to get my profiles done in time and I hope you're all managing with the DK profiles that are still around.
> 
> I haven't even seen the new raid instance yet and probably won't for some time as my raid position was replaced, understandably. Is it good? Are your profiles still working okay?
> 
> I will get to finishing them in the next few weeks during my time off, but again I just wanted to drop in and let you all know I didn't forget or bail on you all!


That's HORRIBLE to hear mate, about your injuries AND your raid spot! I wish you a very swift recovery..

Currently your Unholy profile is still working very well for me - wish Soul Reaper was prioritized higher and I pm'd you a few weeks ago about some SimC results I had which showed maybe DnD did have a place in the ST rotation - above SS in fact, also if there was a way to incorporate Unholy Blight in the rotation with the same parameters as Plague Strike / Outbreak would be good. I don't really have any complaints, apart from I noticed 2 nights ago that DnD isn't really going down in AoE rotation. I have the runes available but it is spending every_single_rune on BB, nothing else.

Looking forward to your progression-based Unholy Edit for 5.4 though (if there is one)  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Honestly, those maintaining this should make their own Thread so the Download Link to the updated Profile isn't hidden in the middle somewhere  :Wink: 

Glad to hear you didn't die there tho!!!!! Hope for a speedy recovery with zero complications

----------


## Bekimo

Rubims old 2H Frost rotation still dominates frost rotations. 549ilvl with Pride weapon and Thok's trinket. with that amount of damagedone i havent got even close with other rotations. 

PS: I dont have legendarys meta or cloack. Ill get meta about in week. Ill check up with damage again then. 

Godlike rotation!

----------


## Ballerstatus121

edit:

never mind, I fixed it =)

----------


## sabsty

Hey folks, noticed this message today after Tuesday's maintenance, as Frost 2H, hadn't tried DW or Blood spec, but I'd assume the same error would display. 


> "[addon_name] has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable this addon and reload the UI."


 The only way to close out of the error is to leave combat, but once in combat again the message would display. The error only seems to display with Rubim's profiles, others seem to be ok. Disabled all plugins, the 2H Frost loads fine, but once entering combat PQR seems to throw errors and doesn't run the routine.

Before the bliz maintenance, 10/15, everything was working fine. Can anyone confirm this? Is there a work around?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Must be some of your addons interfering then, PQI works fine like allways for me.

----------


## sabsty

Not using PQI. Addons are all disabled.


Errors:




> ID: 3
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "local SPELL = 57330 ..."] line 11:
> attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
> [string "local SPELL = 57330 ..."]:11: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: PQR_NextAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> ...

----------


## JUANNY

"attempt to compare nil with number" might indicate that a variable that is being declared by the routine has not been assigned a value {hence it is nil} and it is being ccompared with something else
the only suggestion i have is to dl a fresh version of rubims routine and try again

----------


## sabsty

Did a clean install of Wow and installed previous addons 1 by 1, seems that both Stubby and Prat-3.0 are causing the problems, removed both for the present time. Anyone have experience with these two or know of a fix?

edit: did not fix it...

----------


## yoyo7

Rubim is there any time table when you will be updating the 2h frost dk to 5.4?

----------


## Enragerx

> Rubim is there any time table when you will be updating the 2h frost dk to 5.4?



since Rubim isn't really around anymore I decided to update 2 of his blood DK profiles, I'll be supporting them until his return at this thread

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dk-reborn.html ([PQR] Rubim (Vanilla) Blood DK reborn)

----------


## Rubim

> since Rubim isn't really around anymore I decided to update 2 of his blood DK profiles, I'll be supporting them until his return at this thread
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...dk-reborn.html ([PQR] Rubim (Vanilla) Blood DK reborn)


I know im keeping back an forth, but i'm trying to get a gametime for a hearthstone key, if everything goes according to the plan i will update my DK profiles.

----------


## alexxjr

> I know im keeping back an forth, but i'm trying to get a gametime for a hearthstone key, if everything goes according to the plan i will update my DK profiles.


Sounds great! looking forward to it! We've missed you man!

----------


## Rubim

Oh well, was desperate and someguy scammed me.

If PTR is working i will release something.

----------


## ImogenOC

@Rubim Did you not hav an authenticator attached to your battle.net? That hearthstone scam got a ton of people

----------


## dylan1200

> I know im keeping back an forth, but i'm trying to get a gametime for a hearthstone key, if everything goes according to the plan i will update my DK profiles.


Oh wow! Best news ever, you have been missed! Anything we can do to help?

I almost spat my coffee seeing your subtle return!

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim Did you not hav an authenticator attached to your battle.net? That hearthstone scam got a ton of people


I was trying to trade a hearthstone key for a wow gametime.



> Oh wow! Best news ever, you have been missed! Anything we can do to help?
> 
> I almost spat my coffee seeing your subtle return!


 :Smile: , downloaded PTR maybe i can do something on it.

----------


## Rubim

I`m back.

With some good news and bad news.

The good: My new Blood profile is done! Gonna test it on some raids first.
The bad: I'm abandoning PQR.

----------


## Chinaboy

Going to PE?

----------


## Rubim

> Going to PE?


Exactly.

Sole reason is the 64bits WoW support.

----------


## xcureanddisease

> Exactly.
> 
> Sole reason is the 64bits WoW support.


What in the fuuuuuu is up with PE? Is it that much better? Im experiencing some serious FPS drop with PQR but only on Vachiusa's healing profile. It goes from 55-65DPS in a 25 man down to 8FPS when I activate it. Only that holy profile is doing that. Everyone else is solid. Ok so, if you're going PE, and you can hold my hand and walk me through getting your stuff settled for PE, ill freaking buy you a 60 day card. Let me know -_- i just want to be able to use an engine(either PQR or PE) and not get my PC all locked up.

----------


## alexxjr

In my experience, PE is much smoother than pqr, but i can't point out why to you, you might have to ask Phelps over at the PE forums  :Smile:

----------

